# Wii #XXXX - Metroid: Other M (USA)



## Chanser (Aug 26, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4502^^


----------



## Chanser (Aug 26, 2010)

This may get nuked....


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I want to download this so bad!!!


----------



## loash (Aug 26, 2010)

underdumped source...itll probably get nuked yeah


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 26, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> This may get nuked....


Finnaly its out and whats those nuked means Chanser?

EDIT: My 500th Post!


----------



## Sotoro (Aug 26, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because it's not a scene release....


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means it wasn't dumped properly.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 26, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Princess Rozalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh i get it now thanks


----------



## RedHero (Aug 26, 2010)

I looked around a bit. Couldn't find it yet. But still, this hopefully means the game will be a bit more widespread tomorrow.

EDIT: Didn't look around well enough. Found it. Even if it can work, I prolly need to install a few things for the Wii though. I'm a bit behind when it comes to that.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 26, 2010)

Wii-iND only stoles


----------



## loash (Aug 26, 2010)

its being uploaded on usenet


----------



## steveo581 (Aug 26, 2010)

i wondering if it can be played on a regular dvd-r.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 26, 2010)

Hell no, you need a Dual Layer disc for this.  Sadly for me, I don't even have a DL burner so I'm out of luck.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 26, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hell no, you need a Dual Layer disc for this.  Sadly for me, I don't even have a DL burner so I'm out of luck.


Same Problem for me so i wont be able to play this for now.


----------



## signz (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, that was fast. lol
bad.dump_modified.iso_update.removed


----------



## RedHero (Aug 26, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hell no, you need a Dual Layer disc for this.  Sadly for me, I don't even have a DL burner so I'm out of luck.



I don't have that either, but well... you may be better off getting an external HDD. Practically all games can be played with a USBloader. Even dual layer games.


----------



## Linkpal (Aug 26, 2010)

So this release does work properly, correct? No AP?

Either way, it doesn't bother me, as I'm picking up my copy this Tuesday, but still, it'd be nice to get a head start on it, you know?


----------



## Sotoro (Aug 26, 2010)

Dopply said:
			
		

> So this release does work properly, correct? No AP?
> 
> Either way, it doesn't bother me, as I'm picking up my copy this Tuesday, but still, it'd be nice to get a head start on it, you know?



It's working fine so far, at the moment it seems to be, that there is no new ap or anything else.


----------



## berlinka (Aug 26, 2010)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> Dopply said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go. So hopefully we have another gem that works immediately. It's hard to believe.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2010)

This game is going to be awesome! 
I'll need a new HDD, though. My current HDD broke so I can't play Wii games. I have the D3-2 drive and don't have an available SDHC card. I'm planning on buying the game when it comes out but since it comes with firmware update 4.3, I'm not going to put it in my Wii. I'm just going to keep it in the shrink-wrap. 

I'll download the game when they have a proper scene release. I'm suprised there's no AP with the game. Nintendo getting lazy?


----------



## steveo581 (Aug 26, 2010)

will this ever be playable on single layer disc or no?


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 26, 2010)

Does this require system menu 4.3?



			
				steveo581 said:
			
		

> will this ever be playable on single layer disc or no?


There isn't enough space on a single layer disc to hold this game, and you can't split the game into two discs, so no.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2010)

steveo581 said:
			
		

> will this ever be playable on single layer disc or no?


Nope. Too big of a file.
7 GB.


----------



## Sotoro (Aug 26, 2010)

steveo581 said:
			
		

> will this ever be playable on single layer disc or no?



no, but maybe there will be a rip in the next days...


----------



## steveo581 (Aug 26, 2010)

would a dvd+r DL disk be fine? what brand?


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 26, 2010)

Any one know what the layer break should be set at?


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 26, 2010)

Please dont get nuked
Please dont get nuked
Please dont get nuked
Please dont get nuked


----------



## s3ood (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone actually download it yet? I am getting it right now, it'll take an hour or so. The upload actually isn't done yet so still waiting. I am using a USB loader so I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Sotoro (Aug 26, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Please dont get nuked
> Please dont get nuked
> Please dont get nuked
> Please dont get nuked




there will be a nuke, but the release is fine, you can play it without a problem.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2010)

I want this so bad, but I can't freaking find it! It's bugging me.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Any one know what the layer break should be set at?


REMOVED, no need for that illegal file if we know the info inside

I come home from a crappy day of school and I get Metroid: Other M. WOOOT.

EDIT: According to 431unknown, if you open the *.dvd file in a text editor, it will reveal the layer break which is: *2084960*


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 26, 2010)

Almost half way on my download.  As long as it fully works, don't care if it gets nuked.  Glad I play from USB HDD now... had hell of a time getting Super Smash Bros Wii working back in the day.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 26, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, just open the .DVD with a text editor and then you can enter the layer break manually.

Edit: layer break needs set to 2084960.


----------



## Yuan (Aug 26, 2010)

Working fine @ WiiFlow 2.1 r119

IOS 222

Reached the first save at least xD.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 26, 2010)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then why will it get nuked?


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 26, 2010)

How's the game, everybody? I'm downloading as we speak, to see if it's worth the purchase.

Though I might as well wait and buy it, honestly. My torrent's got 3 seeders and 457 leechers. People can be so selfish.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> How's the game, everybody? I'm downloading as we speak, to see if it's worth the purchase.
> 
> Though I might as well wait and buy it, honestly. My torrent's got 3 seeders and 457 leechers. People can be so selfish.


Thats why HTML file sharing sites + JDownloader = win.


----------



## Yuan (Aug 26, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> How's the game, everybody? I'm downloading as we speak, to see if it's worth the purchase.
> 
> Though I might as well wait and buy it, honestly. My torrent's got 3 seeders and 457 leechers. People can be so selfish.



Like MGS4 (lots of videos between playable parts). At least in the beginning.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Thats why HTML file sharing sites + JDownloader = win.


Got that right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I thought running dvd+r dl on wii was no go?
Did we figure that out while I was sleeping a lot?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As SignZ pointed out on the first page it has been nuked, details are bad.dump_modified.iso_update.removed
Nukes don't mean the game is unplayable, it's just not a 'complete' release as to say, in this case the game update is removed etc.
As per nuke it's been #XXXX'd now I see


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure DL is fine on Wii or else people wouldn't bother asking about the layer break.


----------



## Krestent (Aug 26, 2010)

So pretty much this is an ISO that's either been scrubbed or has the update removed?


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> So pretty much this is an ISO that's either been scrubbed or has the update removed?
> QUOTE(luke_c @ Aug 26 2010, 03:29 PM) details are bad.dump_modified.iso_update.removed


Yes, update was removed.


----------



## bceagles (Aug 26, 2010)

Uh, Update Removed is a good thing, right?

I usually associate "nuke" with "bad".


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

bceagles said:
			
		

> Uh, Update Removed is a good thing, right?
> 
> I usually associate "nuke" with "bad".


I guess you can see it as the uploader doing us a favor but but the official rules request a full untouched iso in order to qualify for a proper release.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure DL is fine on Wii or else people wouldn't bother asking about the layer break.


But for me, the stupid thing refuses to read it, unless I had something set incorrectly...
And me, I'm down to my last dvd+r dl, so I'll wait till I'm told that I use the wrong ISO burning app XD


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

So according to JDownloader I won't get the game for another 1hr & 10min; curse my 20Mbps connection... Once I burn it correctly, I'll test it on my WiiKey 2 and report back.


----------



## cr235 (Aug 26, 2010)

arrrgh cant find it!!!


----------



## misticknight (Aug 26, 2010)

i see alot of people mentioning JDOwnloader in this topic, i can never get that program to work, they either download really slow, or crash randomly and never resume to where it was last at. is there something i need to know before using it or do i pretty much just open the prgram and add links? i'veh ad to pay for monthly megaupload accounts to download stuff, which isn't a problem considering what im getting for free, but sometimes i find i download 1 or 2 big things a month and it seems kind of a waste to have been subscribed for that month, so if i can use JDownloader i'd rather that lol.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 26, 2010)

bceagles said:
			
		

> Uh, Update Removed is a good thing, right?
> 
> I usually associate "nuke" with "bad".


sigh, nuke just means it doesnt fit the scene rules, and there are plenty of them


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll wait for the 'official' dump, I suppose.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

misticknight said:
			
		

> i see alot of people mentioning JDOwnloader in this topic, i can never get that program to work, they either download really slow, or crash randomly and never resume to where it was last at. is there something i need to know before using it or do i pretty much just open the prgram and add links? i'veh ad to pay for monthly megaupload accounts to download stuff, which isn't a problem considering what im getting for free, but sometimes i find i download 1 or 2 big things a month and it seems kind of a waste to have been subscribed for that month, so if i can use JDownloader i'd rather that lol.


Works just fine for me. Update JDownloader and enter in your MegaUpload account details so it connects to the premium servers. I have a free MegaUpload account and that doesn't give me anything other than 20 seconds less of wait time. I switch between MediaFire & MegaUpload. I go to the other one when the other stops liking me >.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 26, 2010)

Who gives a shit about official scene rules. Must find ASAP.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 26, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Who gives a shit about official scene rules. Must find ASAP.


For all you know, this nuke could be damaged, and hangs mid-boss fight


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 26, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently just the update was removed. So I dont care. I remove updates anyway before playing. I also love how all the big Nintendo releases that get released first are Nuked.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 27, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Apparently just the update was removed. So I dont care. I remove updates anyway before playing. I also love how all the big Nintendo releases that get released first are Nuked.


But then it's not a backup.


----------



## misticknight (Aug 27, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> misticknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks man, will try it once my megaupload subscription is up.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 27, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as the game works, i dont see a problem with it. Also, didnt realize that this was dual layer. Its gonna be gigantic, scrubbed or not.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmm if I find a nice, fast torrent I will definitely download. If I cant ill just wait for my copy to come in.


2500 posts!!! My e-penis is evolving!


----------



## Krestent (Aug 27, 2010)

Still have an hour to wait, according to my REMOVED (thanks for the publicity)*


----------



## Phazon13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Meh I've just pre-ordered it but 8gb is a little bit too much to try it now. The game will arrive in just a few days for me


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 27, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Use imgburn and set book type to DVD to use DVD+R DL or if you know where to look ( as where I live I think they are near impossible to find) use a DVD-R DL.

Edit: Also set the layer break to 2084960 or it will be a coaster.


----------



## Jugo (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope none of the other good Wii games need Dual Layer disc like this one.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Aug 27, 2010)

Jugo said:
			
		

> I hope none of the other good Wii games need Dual Layer disc like this one.


I hope they do btw this game is great been playing it since this morning


----------



## jdevil99 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've burned it to DL's twice, setting the right layer break and bookmark settings and I get disc read errors. Guess I'm waiting til next week to play it.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll be getting my External HDD soon enough, then I'll be able to play this.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

jdevil99 said:
			
		

> I've burned it to DL's twice, setting the right layer break and bookmark settings and I get disc read errors. Guess I'm waiting til next week to play it.


dont you have an external hd or usb stick or something of that sort you can use?


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 27, 2010)

jdevil99 said:
			
		

> I've burned it to DL's twice, setting the right layer break and bookmark settings and I get disc read errors. Guess I'm waiting til next week to play it.




did you make a dvd file?


----------



## ecko (Aug 27, 2010)

223 User(s) are reading this topic (155 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT: sadly it's a bad dump


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

ecko said:
			
		

> 223 User(s) are reading this topic (155 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a bad dump, just not a scene dump.... its working


----------



## Gamer (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what's the game size on the usb-loader (I mean the wbfs files size if it's on fat32 or just the size if it's on a wbfs partition)?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 27, 2010)

works fine rev20 base 56.....


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what's the game size on the usb-loader (I mean the wbfs files size if it's on fat32 or just the size if it's on a wbfs partition)?


7,26gb


----------



## Gamer (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, thanks a lot


----------



## jdevil99 (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> jdevil99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have two net books packed with anime that I have no intention on formating and all of my USB sticks aren't big enough because they're mainly used for small files anyways. I've always used discs with 0 issues up until now. I've burned everything accordingly and I'd say a .dvd files wouldn't make a difference since I manually put in the layer break within imgburn anyways. I only use .dvd for burning my 360 games anyways, but thats besides the point. I just wanna know if anyone had actually got this running off a disc yet or is everyone USB HDD


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

jdevil99 said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe you dont need to format fat32 and ntfs both can be used ^^ just saying in case youre impatient


----------



## nando (Aug 27, 2010)

would a version with removed cutscenes still work?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

YESSS! I finally have this downloading! I cannot wait to play it.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 27, 2010)

i just found it at a JAP site 
This is the title [Wii] Metroid Other M [NTSC][MULTi3]

Just to let you know i won t provide any other info so dont PM  me


----------



## Daizu (Aug 27, 2010)

Am I the only one waiting for the retail? Gotta support mah series. *nod*


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 27, 2010)

I am 12 and what is this?


----------



## revol (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got a disc read error during the cinematic after the tutorial. I'm running it off of a WBFS drive, using a USB Loader 1.6 channel fronter created by Crap.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not downloading this till tomorrow.

Few qustions,guys: Does cIOS Xr20b work for this?

And does a Dual Layered Minus disc work for this game?


----------



## PuyoDead (Aug 27, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Am I the only one waiting for the retail? Gotta support mah series. *nod*



Downloading now, and I already have it reserved/paid off at Gamestop. I always buy the games I enjoy/anticipate. But if I can play it early, so be it.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 27, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> works fine rev20 base 56.....


And the nub question: I never understand where to install the cIOS properly, another reason why I'll never get Tri running; I just install it to stock settings and never pick where to install them. :\


----------



## revol (Aug 27, 2010)

revol said:
			
		

> Just got a disc read error during the cinematic after the tutorial. I'm running it off of a WBFS drive, using a USB Loader 1.6 channel fronter created by Crap.



It happened again, at the same exact spot in the video, but this time I launched it inside of USB Loader GX using the 002 fix.


----------



## Gnargle (Aug 27, 2010)

3 seeds and 166 leechers.

We're in for a logn week, kids.And even then I've got to get a dual layer DVD for it to work.

Edit: Estimated Download Time: infinite.
Well.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I'm not downloading this till tomorrow.
> 
> Few qustions,guys: Does cIOS Xr20b work for this?
> 
> And does a Dual Layered Minus disc work for this game?



Yes DVD-R DL will work, it's the best kind to use for the wii and also make sure you set the layer break to  2084960.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

revol said:
			
		

> revol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no 002 fix needed


----------



## jdevil99 (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> jdevil99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't, shows what I know. I just assumed because what little reading I did, I saw WBFS used alot and assumed formatting was involved. And yes, I'm impatient, now I need to find a quick and dirty noob faq for installing wiiflow or usb loader and how to get this up and running since I've been running games from neogamma and the disc loader channels respectively since jump street.


----------



## granville (Aug 27, 2010)

Kind of random, but apparently Dolphin plays the game and renders it gloriously in 1080p or higher! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Screens (WARNING, LARGE SCREENS AHEAD)-


Spoiler















I'll try this in Dolphin (don't have a real Wii), but i doubt i'll be able to play it until i get a better PC. It's absolutely gorgeous in HD though, even though the game wasn't really intended to be outputted to that resolution.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay,thanks.How do you layer break witha DVD-R though?

And in the mean time for everyone including me who is waiting..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoBUfBjocdE...feature=related


----------



## jdevil99 (Aug 27, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used 2 of my last 3 Verbatims with that layer break and got disc read errors. And I've burned 200+ 360 games on those discs for a few years now and never had a coaster or and issue, so I'd like to know what you did to get a DL to work. Although, this is my first Wii DL game, I know I burned it correctly.


----------



## Gnargle (Aug 27, 2010)

>190 Users are reading this topic.
>135 Guests

Come and register, guys! We play nice!
In other news: my download is now going to take a slightly less insane 2 weeks and 1 day. Before, it was 3 years. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Kind of random, but apparently Dolphin plays the game and renders it gloriously in 1080p or higher!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, is all I can say to that. The game looks AMAZING. I'd like to use Dolphin, but my PC isn't good enough.


----------



## WhiteX (Aug 27, 2010)

Does it work on USB?


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using +R DL or -R DL? If your using +R DL Did you set the book type correctly it should be set to DVD or DVD-rom this is how I burn all my wii games when I burn them on + R DVD media and vie never had a bad burn ever and I use the cheapest shit DVDs I can't buy. Verbatims are the best I do agree, but as long as you burn slow and know what your doing you can use shit brands too.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 27, 2010)

So do i have to update to rev 20 or leave it as is?

Just wondering so i can prepare


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

jdevil99 said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in case you need help i pmed you


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

One more qustion to everyone: Okay,guys,what setting is currently working for this game if any,and has anybody tryed it on a DVD-R and with the settings used?(i dont use USB loader) And does it work with Rev 20?


----------



## revol (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> revol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried running it without it first, and I got the 002 error.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

revol said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that could only happen if your ciosx is outdated or youve really got some weird setup


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

I happen to only have 1 DL disc left (lucky me...) and I wanted to make sure of a few things before burning. If someone could straighten these questions out for me, that would be great.

1) Are there any new IOS' I need for this game? I am using cios rev16 with DARKcorp.

2) For everyone that has gotten it to work, are there any specific points that the game has errors when burned correctly, like Metroid Prime Trilogy?

3) Will I need that annoying DL IOS that is recommended for SSBB and MPT to play this? I hate that IOS because it brings back 001 error, & I use DARKcorp because it is more convenient than Neogamma. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> I happen to only have 1 DL disc left (lucky me...) and I wanted to make sure of a few things before burning. If someone could straighten these questions out for me, that would be great.
> 
> 1) Are there any new IOS' I need for this game? I am using cios rev16 with DARKcorp.
> 
> ...


and also more dangerous than neogamma


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 27, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMGBurn --> Write ISO --> Settings --> Write Tab --> Layer Break --> Set to user defined --> Copy & paste previously mentioned layer break value (found on the second page)


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 27, 2010)

the game it self uses ios56....so rev20 base 56 perfect..... you can use ios222[37+38]


----------



## revol (Aug 27, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> the game it self uses ios56....so rev20 base 56 perfect..... you can use ios222[37+38]



I tried installing Ios 223 (37+38) to 223. So.. install ios222 (37+38) to what, 222 or 223?


----------



## Whazza (Aug 27, 2010)

revol said:
			
		

> LocoRoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if it's on 222 or 223. As long as it's a 37+38 merge. 

So, in your case, use 223 if it's (37+38) already.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 27, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's it  can you also post how to change the book type (at the moment that escapes me also) for jdevil99.

It's funny how when I'm sitting in front of my pc I can do it with out thinking about where in the program I need to go to change settings and when some one asks me how to do it I can't remember.

It also doesn't help that I use DVD decrypter for 360 games and image burn for wii, so it's very rarely that I have a need to change any of these settings.


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 27, 2010)

damn, 7Gs. looks like i won't be able to stick it onto any of my flash drives. i don't have DL disks either and they cost like $30 for a pack of 15 :/

it doesn't help i don't care for the series, but it looks neat. i wish i could have tried it before i buy it, so it looks like i wont be buying it either


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

im using Wiiflow 140 deafualt settings, Ciosx20 base 57 been playing this sense 1pm amazing game.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

Ah man. Crashes for me in that cutscene after tutorial. Using CFG, cIOS rev14...so, I can never remember this stuff when I haven't done it for ages..do I need to update to rev20, or do I need to update hermes because I'm booting a fat32 drive with CFG which requires booting with 222? Guess I'm gonna go read up through all the tutorials on this stuff again hah


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 27, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Yeah that's it  can you also post how to change the book type (at the moment that escapes me also) for jdevil99.


Have someone confirm this as I've never done this before and are only interpreting the settings. 

Place in your media then click on the book icon in the bottom right hand corner. Click on your manufacturer's tab. Set the "Change for" to "Current Media" and the "New Setting" to the type of DVD format you'd wish to have.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> Ah man. Crashes for me in that cutscene after tutorial. Using CFG, cIOS rev14...so, I can never remember this stuff when I haven't done it for ages..do I need to update to rev20, or do I need to update hermes because I'm booting a fat32 drive with CFG which requires booting with 222? Guess I'm gonna go read up through all the tutorials on this stuff again hah


yes 14 crashes, just had a guy with the same problem


install this http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QRU8YYHJ choose ios249 at the beginning base 57 or 56 whatever you want i like 57... then it asks for which slot,, u say 249 and then it says wad installation you need to change that to network installation and done go have fun


----------



## Tanas (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> Ah man. Crashes for me in that cutscene after tutorial. Using CFG, cIOS rev14...so, I can never remember this stuff when I haven't done it for ages..do I need to update to rev20, or do I need to update hermes because I'm booting a fat32 drive with CFG which requires booting with 222? Guess I'm gonna go read up through all the tutorials on this stuff again hah


Freezes for me at the same point  with both Disk Channel and CFG using 222. i'm on 4.2


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't get this to work, freezes at the cutscene, even with cIOSX20 base 56 or 57. Can someone please help me, the beginning was so epic. I want to play this so bad!


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I can't get this to work, freezes at the cutscene, even with cIOSX20 base 56 or 57. Can someone please help me, the beginning was so epic. I want to play this so bad!


well it definitely works with ciosx20 base 57 or 56, so use another loader or your iso is somehow corrupted


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm thinking too. But CFG loader is the only one I can get my FAT32 drive to work with. I guess I'll have to recopy my ISO


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 27, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not done it yet for metroid other m but I have done it for ssbb and a few others and have never had any problems. I'll burn this one tonight after work not sure  and report back as soon as I can.


----------



## going nutz (Aug 27, 2010)

wow i only have 2 seeds eta is 3 years and 8 weeks wtf


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 27, 2010)

are you using cfg loader


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe and i use cfg too so no need to change that either.... then i fear its your copy, everything else doesnt make sense. what size does cfg show for the game?


----------



## korn0413 (Aug 27, 2010)

For anyone else possibly having problems using WBFS Intel Gui, I had to mount this in a virtual drive and then move it over to my hdd. Opening the ISO via file explorer netted an empty game/ID.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7.44GB. I'm recopying the game as we speak.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weird... you definitely have another copy then... the iND release should show 7.26 in wii backup manager and cfg loader


----------



## going nutz (Aug 27, 2010)

im using utorrent


----------



## monkat (Aug 27, 2010)

going nutz said:
			
		

> im using utorrent



k.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you got another copy wii backup manager and cfg loader should say 7.26gb with the iND release

EDIT: sorry for double posting, my browser was crashing, and didnt notice it worked afterall


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

[/quote]
weird... you definitely have another copy then... the iND release should show 7.26 in wii backup manager and cfg loader
[/quote]
Both have given me incorrect sizes before. I transfered Puzzle Quest and it said it was 4.14GB. It's only 250MB scrubbed. It plays fine though.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Both have given me incorrect sizes before. I transfered Puzzle Quest and it said it was 4.14GB. It's only 250MB scrubbed. It plays fine though.


did you choose gamepartition only in wii backup manager? because like i said they say both the same size here anyway if its another rls it might be corrupted


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just set it to Game Partition only. Now its 7.26GB.


----------



## purechaos996 (Aug 27, 2010)

So wait...the game locks up at the baby's cry cut-scene?


----------



## rych180 (Aug 27, 2010)

works fine using uloader got to the first save pont.great game so far lots of cutscens and getting use to the controles but still great.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks fudgi but just tested and still crashes for me too, as it does for fudgenuts.

got cIOSrev20 w 57 now
cfg loader v57; 222 
fat32 drive
used wbfs_file to convert the iso to .wbfs

cfg loader lists filesize as 7.44gb for me (note: I got the release that was first uploaded I believe)

and yep it locks up when Samus goes to investigate the baby's cry


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

7.26 is the same as mine im using wbfs  CIosx20 base 57 Wiiflow R140 played 5 hours no lock ups


----------



## DozerGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> Popid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks fudgi, had the same prob as Popid now works on rev 20 w/usb loader gx rev 938


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

It seems that you HAVE to remove the update partition for the game to work.
EDIT: Typo.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> thanks fudgi but just tested and still crashes for me too, as it does for fudgenuts.
> 
> got cIOSrev20 w 57 now
> cfg loader v57; 222
> ...


did you try the cg 249 version instead of the 222 version? dunno if that could be the problem or not just guessing since verything works here with the same setup other than my cfg is v58 and 249


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> It seems that you HAVE to remove the update partition for the game to work.
> EDIT: Typo.


so everything is working now?


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting ready to recopy the game again. I'll post if I get past the cutscene.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't try cfg loader 249 unfortunately cos i dont think itll fit on my usb stick and i can't format this HDD to wbfs right now so I need it to boot fat32..

how does one remove the update partition? I usually just convert my .isos to .wbfs drag-n-drop with wbfs_file, haven't used any of the other wbfs managers


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> I can't try cfg loader 249 unfortunately cos i dont think itll fit on my usb stick and i can't format this HDD to wbfs right now so I need it to boot fat32..
> 
> how does one remove the update partition? I usually just convert my .isos to .wbfs drag-n-drop with wbfs_file, haven't used any of the other wbfs managers


the 249 also supports fat32 with newer cios versions which you have
no need for 222 abymore
you just need to replace the .dol file ofc it will fit

you can use wii backup manager and in the settings say game partition only to scrub it down completely


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

try willfow with rev20 guys works for me


----------



## nIxx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well i already wrote that in another thread (that got closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) however:
IF anyone wants to play the game in german you can change message_all.dat (extract the file with wiiscrubber and open it with a hexeditor) at offset 0x35 to 02DB80 and for Italien it´s 070DC0 then just replace the file on the disc with the edited one.
There is a second time Spanish and French in it too but since you can already choose these it´s not really needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

guys there are megaupload links out there if you look hard enough no need for torrent anymore.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

private servers ftw heh


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

Right, duh, I forgot about that. Er...except it _won't_ seem to accept my fat32 drive...

just comes up the usual please connect wbfs device

the info bit states: 

loader version: 57
IOS249 (rev20) [FRAG]
Base: IOS 57 mload v1.0

any clues? 

davidnlta: should I be able to use wiiflow now with this fat32 drive to boot it also? don't have wiiflow atm that'll probably open up yet more new and exciting issues heh

sorry for being so nooby about this stuff, thanks for your help guys


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> Right, duh, I forgot about that. Er...except it _won't_ seem to accept my fat32 drive...
> 
> just comes up the usual please connect wbfs device
> 
> ...



thats because of your settings the config.txt should say partition=fat1 for it to work correctly on fat32, i have it setup like that so it should work


----------



## Goli (Aug 27, 2010)

It works perfectly for me, no freezes or anything using Configurable USB Loader with a SDHC 8GB card inside a SD Card reader, so I basically use it as a USB thumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> *It works perfectly for me*, no freezes or anything using Configurable USB Loader with a SDHC 8GB card inside a SD Card reader, so I basically use it as a USB thumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what are you waiting for? Go play more. NOW!


----------



## PuyoDead (Aug 27, 2010)

Chalk up another success story. Configurable USB loader, FAT32, cIOSx20b as 57, slot 249, all that jazz. No freezes or anything, and all is well so far.

And yes, this game is fandamntastic.


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

So if we get the larger version, 7.46gb (or something close to that), do we need to remove the update partition? I am wanting it on a disc, not usb loader.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 27, 2010)

Question for those who still burn DVDs. 

When I change the booktype for DVD+R DL, do I change it to "Normal" or "DVD-ROM"?

I just burnt a disc and I was wondering why I kept getting an error. Looked at the disc; it was DVD+R.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks fudgi, but *sigh* just froze again using 249

so hopefully removing the update partition is the secret?


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Question for those who still burn DVDs.
> 
> When I change the booktype for DVD+R DL, do I change it to "Normal" or "DVD-ROM"?
> 
> I just burnt a disc and I was wondering why I kept getting an error. Looked at the disc; it was DVD+R.



I have used regular DVD+R before, & you have to put them as DVD-ROM.  I would assume DL would be no difference, but I'll search it up & edit this post with a link to help confirm this.

EDIT: Here is a link. Confirmation is in Post 3. They say to do this with Nero, but it works the same for Imgburn.
http://www.maxconsole.net/showthread.php?4...-games-on-DVD-R

Also remember the Layer Break.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 27, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks. If I had the same number of DVD+R DL as I did DVD-R SL then I would have just experimented but I'm on a limited quantity.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> thanks fudgi, but *sigh* just froze again using 249
> 
> so hopefully removing the update partition is the secret?


No  its not the secret


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

think i'll take my chances on this with my wiikey when a scene release is out.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works great now! You have to only copy the game partition otherwise it will always crash on the Baby's Cry cutscene.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What program did you use to do that? and/or instructions for the clueless? heh


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, from what I have gathered in this thread, I have a few questions for people that did & didn't get it to work. If you do answer, please state if you did or didn't get it working beyond lock ups.

1) Did you have Cios19 or Cios20 installed?
2) What application did you use to get it to work? Was it a Disc Loader, USB Loader, or another application?
3) Which release did you have? With Update Partition (7.45gb) or without it (7.25gb)?
4) Was there anything else you did to the ISO?

Please answer. Everyone's answers should help us all to find the correct solution for disc and usb.


----------



## Krestent (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think this deserves another thread, but what am I supposed to examine right after I land on the first ship/planet?


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> I don't think this deserves another thread, but what am I supposed to examine right after I land on the first ship/planet?



Haven't played the game yet, but I would say right off the bat, Manthony Higgs. You have to tell him you remember him, or he will burst into smiling tears.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> OK, from what I have gathered in this thread, I have a few questions for people that did & didn't get it to work. If you do answer, please state if you did or didn't get it working beyond lock ups.
> 
> 1) Did you have Cios19 or Cios20 installed?
> 2) What application did you use to get it to work? Was it a Disc Loader, USB Loader, or another application?
> ...



Currently freezes with everything I've tried:

PAL 3.2E; fat32 HDD

CFG USBloader v57

Cfg loader lists the game as 7.44gb. (full ISO size on HDD, extracted from the .rar is apparently 8,306,688KB. If I add up the file-sizes of the .wbfs files, they come to a total of 7,800,834KB...)

1) tried originally with cIOS rev14, didn't work. Tried rev20 base 57, didn't work. Tried 222, didn't work. 

I thought I DID dld the version without the update partition...but then I don't know why this is my file-size


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> gokuguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. If you still have the ISO, could you use WiiScrubber to check to see if the update partition is still on that iso, to confirm this?


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> Popid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Yep it would appear to have the update in it


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> gokuguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch. This should help in finding the answer. If you would like, you can take the update partition off of the game & try it then. I'm not saying to do it, I'm just saying it might help in the finding of a fix. 
Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> Popid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take it off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it will fix the problem.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

Is the best/only way to do that to just scrub the iso, or can you trim it/remove the partition some other way? will try that now and then give it another shot I guess. Fudgenuts where u gone, didn't u say before that that worked? Probly playing heh


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

oh there u are hah. Ok yep, just about to do that. Did u just scrub the whole thing?


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> oh there u are hah. Ok yep, just about to do that. Did u just scrub the whole thing?


I used Wii Backup Manager to copy it, but only copied the game partition. Just go to settings and select "Copy the game partition only" or something like that.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

boy I hope Thomas The Tank Engine isn't this difficult to get working for my niece

I can see it now, her smiling face reduced to tears when Thomas goes "uh oh, I think I hear percy crying for help!" and it freezes every time


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 27, 2010)

would it be possible to convert to a single layer dvd5?


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 27, 2010)

Not surprised this happened no less while I'm away from my pc.
I get to wait for 3 or 4 days now since my Internet sucks combined with the fact people don't seed enough.
I'd use jdownloader but i always get broken files that way thanks to my shit wifi.


----------



## Suicide (Aug 27, 2010)

Game is running perfect for me on USB Loader GX with IOS 222.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> would it be possible to convert to a single layer dvd5?


I bet it is if you take out the CGIs.But then it wouldnt be as cool of a game.No Anthony Higgs simle.But I bet somebody might make it DVD5 in about a week.Maby less.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Popid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I ended up just right-clicking on the update partition in wiiscrubber and deleted the partition (made a backup of the iso first hah), now using wbfs_file again to convert to wbfs, will transfer to the drive in a sec and do the tutorial again. Oh tell me once more baby how to charge my beam, I love it when you talk arm-cannons

but so if this doesnt work, wii backup manager can convert just the game partition to wbfs onto a fat32 drive now?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Any confirmation if I can run on these settings?

cIOS249 rev17 (base IOS36 I believe)
Configurable USB Loader v57
System Menu 4.0U
WBFS-formatted USB HDD


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Allright,it seems like most people have only gotten it working with USB loader.Has anyone got it working with a DL DVD?


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna attempt to make a DVD5 version now.
EDIT: Nevermind. I don't feel like it anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did find a folder labeled "movie" which seems to contain all the cutscenes.


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Any confirmation if I can run on these settings?
> 
> cIOS249 rev17 (base IOS36 I believe)
> Configurable USB Loader v57
> ...



You would also have to keep at least one video, to redirect all the other removed videos to, or it will just freeze from lack of video.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

base 56 is not needed and neither is Cios 20 all you need is a cios 17 and up otherwise the game wont play cause it cant load the cutscenes off of the second layer similar to smash bros brawl and metroid prime trilogy with prime 3.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Aug 27, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would I change the base to IOS56? Use cIOSX, change install base to IOS56 and just re-install cIOS249?

Oh, and will I be able to return to my current settings (rev17 on IOS36) if something happens?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

Suicide said:
			
		

> Game is running perfect for me on USB Loader GX with IOS 222.


what version of GX?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Just remember not to take out any of the main gameplay parts.That would destory the total concept of a DVD5 verson.xD(Yes..People have done that with,I think samurai Warriors 3.)

EDIT: Oh,lol.xD


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> gokuguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to davidnlta,  you need rev17 or up, so you shouldn't need to do this.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

i havent had a chance to test 17 and 19 but in theory you should be fine as these support DL games im currently testing all builds of hermes 4-5.1


----------



## Suicide (Aug 27, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Suicide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rev929c IOS249 (Rev 17)


----------



## CarbonX13 (Aug 27, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks for the help. I could post results tomorrow maybe if I get the chance.


----------



## Butte (Aug 27, 2010)

Has anyone gotten past the next anti-piracy check?

Partway through sector 1, after you meet the cute/scary furry rabbit thing, you end up in a tunnel full of boomers (the spikey enemies). As soon as you enter the tunnel, the controls lock and Samus runs forward, getting killed. The game does not freeze, but you have no control. After you die, the game over screen never appears. You have to reset the wii. This happens every time...

Using Configurable USB Loader with custom IOS v20...


----------



## Kadin (Aug 27, 2010)

If I've made it to the 3rd save point, around an hour or so in, am I past this freeze spot others are having issues with?


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 27, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> i havent had a chance to test 17 and 19 but in theory you should be fine as these support DL games im currently testing all builds of hermes 4-5.1



Which Cios were you using to get it to work first?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

nope Butte sounds like something is wrong with your iso as that never happened to me as i am in sector 2.

CiosX20 base 57 but i have confirmation that both Rev17 and Rev19 work fine not sure on the base that was used for R19 though.


----------



## jurai (Aug 27, 2010)

nevermind, stupid hard to see bugs


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

your iso is fine Jurai that happens alot lol you really have to be thorough with your searches sometimes its the tiniest thing that you need to lock onto.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Aug 27, 2010)

USB LOADER GX 928.dol (July 2 2010)
Base 249
002 Yes

CIOS20b (Installed from CIOS rev14).

Works great. I preordered the game anyway. It will be a collectors item like Zelda 64, etc. in the far distance future.

Wynd


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

The game just finished downloading. I'm extracting now.


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

Can confirm it's working for me now! Up to first save anyway (and a bit beyond that, but haven't seen a second save point yet)

my settings: 3.2E, CFGusb loader v57, Cios rev20 base 57, FAT32 HDD, booted on 249 and I *removed the update partition from the ISO with wiiscrubber* (right-click Delete Partition on the Update Partition), converted to .wbfs and working now!

Thanks so much to everyone who helped me esp Fudgi and Fudgenuts!

wanna hear something funny? batteries in my 'mote are just about to go dead now and I have a fractured leg and can't go get more lol. S'ok, in couple of hours I'll be able to get some. Whew


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 27, 2010)

Is this running in sneek or uneek+di anyone test?????


----------



## JonathanEyoon (Aug 27, 2010)

hey guys, quick question.  how do I check what base and ciosx i'm using?  I mean i've gotten the game to work flawlessly but i'm just curious


----------



## snake32493 (Aug 27, 2010)

Tried running is UNEEK+DI, game freezes after title screen is pressed.
Tried removing the update partition... samething happens.
On 4.2u and using UNEEK+DI re 120.


----------



## nico445 (Aug 27, 2010)

i hate windows update  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 resets itself at night while it's downloading now so i still have to wait ages for it to finish.. :\


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh well i tried it myself and it's working... simply amazing on Sneek+Di 4.3U if anyone else wants to try...


----------



## moosehunter (Aug 27, 2010)

If this game runs well on Dolphin, I'll be enjoying Metroid: Other M in 1080p!


----------



## snake32493 (Aug 27, 2010)

Can you get it working on UNEEK+DI


----------



## loash (Aug 27, 2010)

used cfg loader, game froze after tutorial with baby cry investigation cutscene.


----------



## misticknight (Aug 27, 2010)

Working fine for me so far on 4.1E Wii, cIOSRev 17 and USBLOader GX (I forget which version) with no options changes. about 50 minutes into the game, so it could crash later, but definatly past the "Baby cry" scene.


----------



## Pete666 (Aug 27, 2010)

Suicide said:
			
		

> Game is running perfect for me on USB Loader GX with IOS 222.




Did you play a lot with this game? or just 5 min??

I tried ios 222 with smash bros and doesn't past the first cutscene.. so metroid trilogy

Other M works with 222??


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

hermes V4 222 has always worked with DL games.

on side note someone should create an awesome metroid HBC theme i dont have time to make as im leaving for the weekend.


----------



## Ninjax (Aug 27, 2010)

Can anyone give me a hint on where the fastest torrent is? Current torrent is a snail, 30kbps...


----------



## sebaash (Aug 27, 2010)

work in my wii 4.2 wiikey beta firmware (NSMBWii)
HDD and Wiiflow. 

More than 4 hrs playing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IS A AWESOME GAME :3!!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

Ninjax said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a hint on where the fastest torrent is? Current torrent is a snail, 30kbps...


get usenet


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

So now it's working but now I'm stuck in the game lol

******SLIGHT SPOILERS FOR VERY EARLY PARTS********

once you've taken the big elevator into the 1st real part, and get to the room where there's a cutscene and Samus talks about how the people she's seen have been torn apart by big creatures, but this is something different - where do you go next? I left that room and the door closes and locks behind me. I'm just running around in a few different rooms trying to spot a heretofore unseen exit atm hah

I've felt like an idiot multiple times today, it's nice


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

Nevermind, haha


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok I promise that's the last time I ask for help then immediately figure it out lol. How small are some of the spots you need to lock onto! maaan. Game is so awesome though! that bunny is awesome, and cute/scary is exactly right haha


----------



## Panaru (Aug 27, 2010)

I had to register to this site finally after using it for a long time for all my wii needs just to say this. THANK YOU, whoever it was who mentioned jdownloader. I forgot I had the stupid thing, and once I started searching with jdownloader in mind, my wait for this game went from 2 days or so from a torrent down to 2.5 hours. Cheers. Hopefully I won't have to post back in this thread asking for help on what settings to use with GX or config. I'm praying fudge's posts/advice are enough.


----------



## Suicide (Aug 27, 2010)

Pete666 said:
			
		

> Suicide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played for over two hours. Game works flawlessly.


----------



## johnelee (Aug 27, 2010)

I finally got stuck in the game. Can anybody help me. I'm a little past 3 hours into the game, and it's a bit of a spoiler.



Spoiler



Right after you go outside onto the training grounds and fight of that monster that pounces on you by shooting its tail, you find the body of one of the galactic soldiers.  The game enters first person view where you have to scan something, but I can't seem to find where to scan.  I'd assume that you would scan the dead body but I can't.  Checked all around me still can't find anything to scan.



As for the game so far, it's decent, but so far one of the worst metroid games I've played.  The games pretty linear, meaning, very little exploration.  The third-person view parts of the game are tedious and unnecessary, and so is the first person scanning to progress the story.  Samus's voice acting is pretty bad but I've gotten used to it, all other voice acting is decent.  I also don't like the fact that you can no longer replenish your health by collecting orbs from killed enemies.  Although when you are near death, I like how you have the chance to recharge one bar of health, and recharging missiles is also a plus. 

As for the pros.  Although they take a little while to get used to, I'm really enjoying the controls and combat.  Switching to first person view works pretty well and they give a lot of leeway with the dodging mechanic.  I also like how the game is more difficult than the other 2D Metroids, but I guess that was to be expected from a Team Ninja game.


----------



## snake32493 (Aug 27, 2010)

You have to scan the green slime on ground.


----------



## johnelee (Aug 27, 2010)

snake32493 said:
			
		

> You have to scan the green slime on ground.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I should have guessed that since that one guy was like "What could have caused this?".  Oh, well. Thanks again.
> 
> QUOTE(Popid @ Aug 27 2010, 01:24 AM) Ok I promise that's the last time I ask for help then immediately figure it out lol. *How small are some of the spots you need to lock onto*! maaan. Game is so awesome though! that bunny is awesome, and cute/scary is exactly right haha



No kidding!  These first person scenes are killing me.


----------



## Reckless (Aug 27, 2010)

Copying it over right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I expected this to hit the inet much earlyer but now that its out itll be fricking awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Seems to work on my 4.2 from USB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Useing CoverFlowder


----------



## RagnarokSam (Aug 27, 2010)

anyone else stuck in Sector 1 in the hologram room with the super missile door on the upper left hand side?


----------



## snake32493 (Aug 27, 2010)

Re enable the Active Camouflage for the room. You should then see a disturbance in the wall. Like a ripple. Bomb that ripple a hole will appear.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 27, 2010)

ahh cant wait for the game... 142 ppl aint too much considering the ps3 modchip had 200+ ppl reading
strangely there isnt any AP ... yet


----------



## Tonindo (Aug 27, 2010)

Works on my 3.2E Wii with Wiikey 1 running it trough Gecko OS 1.9.3.1. Used a Verbatim DVD+R DL disc with layerbreak 2084960. So happy! I was super worried that it wouldn't work.


----------



## bgbrendan (Aug 27, 2010)

Tonindo said:
			
		

> Works on my 3.2E Wii with Wiikey 1 running it trough Gecko OS 1.9.3.1. Used a Verbatim DVD+R DL disc with layerbreak 2084960. So happy! I was super worried that it wouldn't work.



did you do anything special like brick blocker or regionchanger etc or did you just burn it as is?

only got 1 dl disk left so dont wanna waste it =b your system is same as mine =D


----------



## Ninjax (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry guys, a bit off topic, but what's the easiest way to install the homebrew channel if you have a wiikey and wii (4.1)? Thanks!


----------



## Krestent (Aug 27, 2010)

Ninjax said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, a bit off topic, but what's the easiest way to install the homebrew channel if you have a wiikey and wii (4.1)? Thanks!


Bannerbomb.  Please search next time.  Having a Wiikey makes no difference to softmodding methods.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Ninjax said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, a bit off topic, but what's the easiest way to install the homebrew channel if you have a wiikey and wii (4.1)? Thanks!


http://gbatemp.net/t155449-quick-newbie-questions-here Or check out one of the many stickies.


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm having trouble running this one
i get the "an error has occured,please eject and turn off your console" message near the end of the second video (the one where samus is all "baby signal blablabla")
anybody has any idea why this happens?

do i just need to remove the update partition with brickblocker?


----------



## djpookie2000 (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> i'm having trouble running this one
> i get the "an error has occured,please eject and turn off your console" message near the end of the second video (the one where samus is all "baby signal blablabla")
> anybody has any idea why this happens?
> 
> do i just need to remove the update partition with brickblocker?



I am having the same issue, any ideas???


----------



## squall23 (Aug 27, 2010)

bgbrendan said:
			
		

> did you do anything special like brick blocker or regionchanger etc or did you just burn it as is?
> 
> only got 1 dl disk left so dont wanna waste it =b your system is same as mine =D


I burnt it as is with the correct layer break.  Works flawlessly.


----------



## Panaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> i'm having trouble running this one
> i get the "an error has occured,please eject and turn off your console" message near the end of the second video (the one where samus is all "baby signal blablabla")
> anybody has any idea why this happens?
> 
> ...



I haven't done it myself yet (currently extracting game, ALMOST THERE), but fudge and Popid in this thread got the game working after taking the update partition out. Popid used wiiscrubber while fudge used wii backup manager.


----------



## Ninjax (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn, why doesn't brickblocker work with this?


----------



## Kanahpoo (Aug 27, 2010)

Which update is on the disk? 4.2 - 4.3?
(i'm on 4.1 with wiikey 2 - no cIOS)

And how are the controls without the nunchuck btw? 
Doesn't it cramp your hand after a few hours?


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

ok thanks

ninjax - just get wiiscrubber from gbatemp download section


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait so it need a dual layer disk will it work off usb loader?


----------



## T-hug (Aug 27, 2010)

I've just ordered a Wii and HDD for this game (and a few others) not had a Wii since launch!


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have registered here in order to ask you people for help, I pray that you will be able to help me out.

To be honest, I haven't yet tried burning the game as I'm not done downloading yet, but since I only have a small amount of DL DVD's I want to double check stuff with people who are better at this than me.

I have softmodded my 4.2. Wii according to this guide:

[url=http://www.wiihacks.com/recommended-faqs-g...ny-4-2-wii.html]http://www.wiihacks.com/recommended-faqs-g...ny-4-2-wii.html[/url]

I boot games via Neogamma R9 and I have cIOS249-rev17. My Wii is somewhat older console with a D2C chip.

The discs I have are Verbatim DVD-R DL 4x

I have read a lot of burning recommendations, from setting it to incremental to setting the layer break (Which apparently isn't possible on -R DVDs). Some people however posted on various forums that they did not specify a layer break.

Will this work? Do I need to update my booter / cIOS? Any specific burn settings?

I'd appreciate if people would refrain from telling me to get an USB loader since I do not own an external HDD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Panaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Wait so it need a dual layer disk will it work off usb loader?



Popid has it working off of Configurable USB Loader, so yes, it works with a usb loader.


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I've just ordered a Wii and HDD for this game (and a few others) not had a Wii since launch!



ahahahahahahah i still remember the metroid fusion thread!
good old times


----------



## XLarge (Aug 27, 2010)

Downloading the Wii-IND release this very moment. 2,64 gigs of 7,46 gigs downloaded so far. I hope this works because I only can download 100 gigs a month...

I'll test it on USB loader GX


----------



## Panaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Two minutes until the .wbfs file is on my drive. Will edit this post with my settings and what loader I used if I get past the infamous baby scene. Hopefully that's not too far from the beginning. Wish me luck my fellow Metroid enthusiasts.


----------



## Tonindo (Aug 27, 2010)

bgbrendan said:
			
		

> Tonindo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i just burned it as it is. I do have a couple IOS installed on my Wii though; IOS 56, 58 and one more, don't remember which one. Maybe that helps.


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

umm
so what's a .wbfs?


----------



## fudgi (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> umm
> so what's a .wbfs?


.iso converted into .wbfs container to reduce size etc

best is you use Wii Backup Manager http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=188295

set it to use Game Partition only, and it will definitely work via usb loader


----------



## kupo3000 (Aug 27, 2010)

Works with USBLoader GX rev 938 and cIOS 249 rev 17.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Already saved at the first save point.


----------



## Krestent (Aug 27, 2010)

So has anyone (besides those on cIOS rev14 or rev16) had problems?


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I'm not going to download it today because our internet is very slow the last few days
(I also don't want to make it slower by downloading a 7Gig game)


----------



## T-hug (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha that was an epic thread!  I read that Other M has hints of Fusion style so am looking forward to this!!!
Also have not played Corruption.

Anyone tried scrubbing it yet?


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have registered here in order to ask you people for help, I pray that you will be able to help me out.
> 
> ...



Just want to update this post by saying that I bought a couple of DVD+R's but they only had some shabby brand, Pro4Media. I did manage to run Sin & Punishment on a DVD-R SL of this brand. Every suggestion and advice is more than welcome.

EDIT: The Pro4Media seem to be using a darker dye than Verbatim -R's from what I can see with the naked eye.


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone knows how to work this perfectly on pc?
I get a LOT of bloom most of the time so I barely cannot see where I am going, the speed is fine though.


----------



## Panaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Whoa, didn't expect that many posts after my last one so I'll just update here. I'm up and running past the baby's cry signal on Configurable USB Loader under ios 249. 

My wii is at 4.2 U. 

I got the [Wii] Metroid Other M [NTSC][MULTi3] release and I removed the update partition and converted the .iso to .wbfs with wii backup manager and moved it to my usb thumb drive using the same program. The size, as others have confirmed, should be 7.26gb.

Hope this helps other people.


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

i removed the update partition and burned it to a dual layer but i still get the freeze :/
my iso is 7,92 GB (or 8.306)
i'm using neogamma
i'm on 3.2E


----------



## copy_zero (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get through this part?



Spoiler



After you drop trough the middle of the big tree thing, and, when you land, you are forced into 1st person mode, what do you scan? I've checked the entire room and found nothing.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Is the removal of the update partition mandatory? Because my neogamma has disc updates disabled, would that be enough? All the scrubbed images I've burned so far were just a simple extract->burn job. Do I need to anything else with this one aside from removing that partition and setting the layer break?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay,guys,my download wont be done till later today,or maby even tomorrow.But has anyone got it working fine on a DL disc?And what about this .wbfs thing?


----------



## DKAngel (Aug 27, 2010)

i thought the update had allready been removed from this version?


----------



## marquesduarte (Aug 27, 2010)

Is necessary to set the layerbreak (2084960)?


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

Ahhh maaan. Seem to have another freezing problem now. 

how do I use spoiler tags?

well anyway ***LITE SPOILERS***



Spoiler



I just found the green blood on the ground that belonged to the the lil bunny creature, which is now a husk and out of which popped god knows what. Adam asks me to follow it so I go through that door and Samus jumps down the long elevator shaft, walks up a hallway talks a bit and then someone comes in over the radio and says: "Samus!" and then the sound cuts out entirely but the scene continues playing, then it zooms out and I'm sposed to have control again in a hallway but I can't do anything, no wiimote button is responsive including power, just had to pull the power out of the console... I just booted my save and tried it a second time but it happened again



I'm pretty sure some of you guys have gotten past this far, but I dunno..not working for me atm


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

For people asking if you really need to remove the update partition - I definitely had to, otherwise it froze. That's with CG usbloader, no idea about discs but I'd do it. 

Dkangel: I thought it'd been removed too, but...not so much

Mariosonic: wbfs is a format that compresses the iso to save space and to boot through usbloaders etc. I convert my isos to .wbfs with a tool called wbfs_file, others use Wii Backup Manager - http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=188295 . Usually that's all I have to do but in this case manually removing the update partition first, with Wiiscrubber, proved necessary to get beyond the Distress Signal bit 

but now I have other issues apparently, so. heh


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna burn a few different DVDs once the download is done and see what happens... IF any of you can shoot down any of these right away, let me know:

-Verbatim DVD-R with ImgBurn, default settings
-Pro4Media DVD+R with ImgBurn, layer break set.
-Pro4Media DVD+R with ImgBurn, incremental mode and layer break.

Also all of those variations but with the update partition removed. All burned at the lowest possible speed. I'll be booting with neogamma r9 and cIOS249-rev17.


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

popid - maybe it's cios related? i only have instaled cios 249 (at least neogamma says ios 249) i think....
can you instal other cios without fear of doing any sort of damage to your wii console?

maybe i need the latest version of neogamma? will it work with the current cios i have?


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> Well, I'm gonna burn a few different DVDs once the download is done and see what happens... IF any of you can shoot down any of these right away, let me know:
> 
> -Verbatim DVD-R with ImgBurn, default settings
> -Pro4Media DVD+R with ImgBurn, layer break set.
> ...



I dont know if you wrote that by mistake, or if you didnt know.

But none of those will work, since you will need Dual Layer DVD to burn on.


On another note, i tried booting the game from CFG Loader, with IOS set to 222 and it worked right away, Been playing for awhile now... Lovely game!


----------



## Popid (Aug 27, 2010)

re: my latest problem/freeze. I just tried booting with 222 instead of 249 and this time it got past the freeze though the sound cut out for a second in the cutscene still, but now right after the freeze im stuck in the subsequent hallway cos every time I walk up to the green door it comes up on the screen "Now Loading"...

I dunno if I'll keep trying options tonight cos it takes a while to get trhough the cutscenes plus u need to play a bit in between them which makes it doubly annoying...grr though I'm really loving the game. Maybe I should grab another iso overnight in case it's that but blah I dunno


----------



## Vermine2012 (Aug 27, 2010)

Install to Cios Rev20b 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just need to install and set over crash


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> the_Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously all are dual layers, forgot to write that. >_>


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 27, 2010)

Been playing since this morning and loving it so far. It's basically Metroid Fusion in 3D. I doubt it will be better than the Primes, but we'll see about that when I finish it.

Anyway, I need help. I'm in the big room with the spiral way in the middle (not the big room with the plant in the middle) where on top you jump into a hole and fall a lot. Then at the bottom it automatically goes into 1st person and I assume I'm supposed to find and scan something now. But what? Anyone already been here?


----------



## rasputin (Aug 27, 2010)

Ihave the game working on dual layer +r disc with a wiikey 1 using the suggested layer break from ssbb. But only tested booting from Gecko-os on a PAL wii.

The 'Metroid.Other.M.NTSC.WII-XB3' release has the update intact and the main disc channel shows 'system update' with the disc inserted. How can I remove the update from the iso? so I can burn another copy, I don't want the kids to accidentally update the wii to NTSC 4.3!

I looked at brickblocker 1.3r2 but on pressing the 'info' button it reports that it's not a valid ISO ??  anyone know if it's still ok to press the 'patch' button? or should I use another method of update removal?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Been playing since this morning and loving it so far. It's basically Metroid Fusion in 3D. I doubt it will be better than the Primes, but we'll see about that when I finish it.
> 
> Anyway, I need help. I'm in the big room with the spiral way in the middle (not the big room with the plant in the middle) where on top you jump into a hole and fall a lot. Then at the bottom it automatically goes into 1st person and I assume I'm supposed to find and scan something now. But what? Anyone already been here?


Sorry,I can't help,for my download has not finished yet.It's super slow,and i'm going to have to stop in the middle of it later,so I wont be playing it intill late tonight or tomorrow.

But I have a qustion.How are you playing this?USB loader,like most everyone else,or with a DL DVD?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

It's very unimpressive so far. My biggest question is why the hell they didn't make the game Nunchuck/Wiimote? I mean it's a pretty obvious choice. moving around in a 3-D environment is far easier on an analog stick than a D-Pad. Plus you have the Wiimote always pointed at the screen so just putting the first person mode to a button seems easy. Plus you get more buttons for more stuff.

Controls just seem very meh, story isn't unfolding to be epic at this point, every just seems average. I wouldn't say it's even better than Metroid Prime and Prime ranks pretty low in my books.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's very unimpressive so far. My biggest question is why the hell they didn't make the game Nunchuck/Wiimote? I mean it's a pretty obvious choice. moving around in a 3-D environment is far easier on an analog stick than a D-Pad. Plus you have the Wiimote always pointed at the screen so just putting the first person mode to a button seems easy. Plus you get more buttons for more stuff.
> 
> Controls just seem very meh, story isn't unfolding to be epic at this point, every just seems average. I wouldn't say it's even better than Metroid Prime and Prime ranks pretty low in my books.


I think they put it wii mote for the fact that the game has alot of Side-scrolling parts.And think about people who had the PS1 back in the day with the original controllers for it.It was D-pad,and used for 3D games too.Not that hard to go around in a 3D world with a D-Pad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far all I've had is 3D parts. And odds are there's a majority of 3D instead of 2D, so it seems pretty common sense to put it with an analog. Plus I'm sure I heard plenty of people dropping the D-Pad in favor of an analog stick in games like NSMB Wii.

If they were trying to appeal to the crowd back during the older days of Metroid they would've given them a 2-D sidescroller Metroid like they wanted, not this.


----------



## h0ser81 (Aug 27, 2010)

Finished the story line around 1:30 this morning. Damn good game. Now I'm working on the post game stuff. Yes, there is stuff to do AFTER you finish the main part of the game. I've only played about 10 minutes of the post game stuff but it gets much more difficult. I'm really anxious to see what official reviews are going to say.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,guess your right.But you know Team Ninja.(Wich i bet is the whole reason why there are 3D parts like that)

The game still seems like it's pretty good,though..I do think they should have allowed more controller methods.Classic Controller might would work pretty good.

And people acturally used the nunchuck for NSMB Wii?I tryed it,but didnt like it.And when Donkey Kong Country Returns comes out,i'll be using a wii mote sideways on that game too.Not Nunchuck.(only showed nunchuck on demos,but its comfirmed to be compatable with Wii Mote)


----------



## undercoverjamil (Aug 27, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> Finished the story line around 1:30 this morning. Damn good game. No I'm working on the post game stuff. Yes, their is stuff to do AFTER you finish the main part of the game. I've only played about 10 minutes of the post game stuff but it gets much more difficult. I'm really anxious to see what official reviews are going to say.



is this worth getting? I remember getting metroid prime trilogy and I didn't like it at all. Is this better?


----------



## Reckless (Aug 27, 2010)

How long did you play?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> Finished the story line around 1:30 this morning. Damn good game. Now I'm working on the post game stuff. Yes, there is stuff to do AFTER you finish the main part of the game. I've only played about 10 minutes of the post game stuff but it gets much more difficult. I'm really anxious to see what official reviews are going to say.


Already completed it?Damn,must be short.Are there like other things to collect that arnt needed,like Super Metroid?As in other missle containers and stuff?

And by the way,how are you playing this?Offical game,USB loader,DL Disc,?Wich one?I'm just asking because because i dont have a USB harddrive,so i cant play on USB loader.I have to play by disc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classic controller wouldn't work since you need the Wiimote to aim.

I've heard people saying analog worked great in NSMB Wii. I used the D-Pad but I still need to try the Nunchuck.


----------



## h0ser81 (Aug 27, 2010)

/puts on  Flame Suit.....
I'd say so. I think I liked this better than the Prime series just because it takes me back to the days of old school Metroid. This is definitely nothing like the Prime series for sure, but it's a really good adaptation of Metroid from a fresh perspective.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they could just change it and where like you hold R or something to go in FPS mode,and aim with the right stick.Like Gamecube does.(and PS2 and ECT..)

And really?I couldnt play with it.xD Guess thats because i'm just a big fan of the NES and SNES.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Not to pry or anything, but it'd be kickass if the discussion would stay focused on actually running the game versus the quality of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am still on edge about whether or not I'll get it to work, and I've been anticipating it for ages now.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> /puts on  Flame Suit.....
> I'd say so. I think I liked this better than the Prime series just because it takes me back to the days of old school Metroid. This is definitely nothing like the Prime series for sure, but it's a really good adaptation of Metroid from a fresh perspective.


So do you think the game has good replay value and stuff?As in is it good enough to get 100%,and then play through over again?

And I hope everyone except Samus doesnt die like what happens in other Metroid games..Nobody wants Anthony Higgs to die!xD


----------



## undercoverjamil (Aug 27, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> /puts on  Flame Suit.....
> I'd say so. I think I liked this better than the Prime series just because it takes me back to the days of old school Metroid. This is definitely nothing like the Prime series for sure, but it's a really good adaptation of Metroid from a fresh perspective.



I hated the prime series. I hope this is actualy worth me getting.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> Not to pry or anything, but it'd be kickass if the discussion would stay focused on actually running the game versus the quality of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.xP

So you cant get it to work for you?What method are you trying?


----------



## h0ser81 (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> h0ser81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Main story line is around 12 hours I'd say? I'd have to check my save file but I can't while my daughter is watching her cartoons. Can't mess with a 1.5 year olds morning cartoons! lol Yes, there are extras to collect after you complete the main story line. Extra missile containers, energy tanks, you can use power bombs in the post game stuff to access areas you couldn't, etc.

Oh and I'm using Configurable USB Loader with ios249, 4.2U.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

undercoverjamil said:
			
		

> h0ser81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.I mean, the Prime series was okay for a FPS game,but it just wasnt a Metroid at all.And its basicly a Halo clone but alittle worse.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> Not to pry or anything, but it'd be kickass if the discussion would stay focused on actually running the game versus the quality of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even like Metroid Prime but Halo and Metroid Prime are nothing alike outside of the fact they're both played in the first person and the protagonists both wear big suits.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay,cool.So its not like Super Metroid where if you save like near the final boss,you cant go back and get stuff?Only thing i hated about that game.

Oh,and one more qustion about the game itself.How hard is it?Does it match up to the previous games,or is it easier,or harder?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> the_Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All FPS seem the same to me for some reason.xD I only like a few.Like the Halo series,Perfect Dark,and Goldeneye 007.I hate the two Left 4 Dead games,along with other FPS games.Dont like Call Of Duty that much eather.


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

so is it safe to update your cios or should i take some precautions since i already have a cios installed?


----------



## undercoverjamil (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> undercoverjamil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually stopped liking metroid after wasting my time getting the prime trilogy on wii. I think I'll wait for some reviews from websites to see if this is worth my time. Anything lower than a 9 won't be good enough for me!


My fave FPS is COD. So it isn't like I hate first person shooters or anything.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 27, 2010)

Game has been running quite well for the most part with Uneek+DI and a clean 4.3u nand. Only issue is that it seems to freeze if I hit the home button when in gameplay. Workaround? Don't hit the bloody home button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The game makes me wish we had another proper 2D metroid so far.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> the_Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I know it's for general discussion but I'm just trying to catch all the strings since I'm more or less new to the whole Wii modding scene. Frankly, I just followed a tutorial to soft mod my Wii, I am not sure how to update my cIOS and Neogamma without the risk of bricking the Wii. I'm hoping that the versions will not end up being a problem though.

An USB loader is out of question for now as I don't have any 8GB flash drive or USB HDD unfortunately.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As what it sounds like,yes,remove the update partitions,Just use Wiiscrubber.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cIOS is pretty much safe to update as you're not changing any of the main IOS on your system but simply installing new ones. It won't tamper with any of the official IOS. You just simply get the latest cIOS installer, run it, and set it to the settings of the last cIOS you had and it'll install over it. And you can't brick a Wii with NeoGamma, you just delete the NeoGamma that's on your SD card and replace it with a newer version.

Not sure if it works off discs yet, I haven't really checked and I haven't used discs for Wii games for a long time. Best of luck though.


----------



## h0ser81 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just throwing this out there. Anyone else think Samus' ass and hips are huge and way out of proportion when you see her in the zero suit? Princess's got a ba-dunk-a-dunk!


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

ok i got the latest neogamma (v9 beta 44?) and installed the last cios (rev20?) will come back soon with results
just in time this annoying intro plays for the 246246 time :/


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I suppose I'll try the "default" burn settings at first and see how it goes. Hopefully lady luck is on my side and all goes smoothly. Thanks for the help, I'll keep an eye out on this thread for any more updates as I don't think there are many people who managed to run it error free at all yet.

EDIT: Magus, you use discs or USB?


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Aug 27, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> Just throwing this out there. Anyone else think Samus' ass and hips are huge and way out of proportion when you see her in the zero suit? Princess's got a ba-dunk-a-dunk!


Well the game _was_ co-developed by Team Ninja. What do you expect?


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

discs


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

Samurai Goomba said:
			
		

> h0ser81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler












Now do you think Samus has out of proportion thighs/ass? Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## OGTiago (Aug 27, 2010)

Found a download on the 'bay.

Some guy linked to a scrubbed version, says it works fine off HDD with loader. Hopefully I have no problems. One of my most anticipated games.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 27, 2010)

this is exactly what i've been waiting for since super metroid!  maybe best game on wii so far in my opinion.  best looking game without a doubt


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

yay! i got past the freeze
everyone update your cios to rev20


----------



## Tanas (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> yay! i got past the freeze
> everyone update your cios to rev20


It doesnt work for everyone.


----------



## Magus (Aug 27, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh....
well it worked for me,try to use the latest neogamma too?
i forgot to add i also removed the update partition so my settings are


- removed partition
- cios rev20
- neogamma v9 beta 44
- burned on a disk


----------



## Tanas (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried from disk using the  latest neogamma, disk channel with chip, wiiflow and CFG using both fat32 and wbfs, with the update removed and not, and I it still freezes for me


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Which disc? With or without layer break?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man,this is just the information i needed to know.I will try this stuff when my download is done.(Wont be done for a few days though)

Meh,i wanted to be the first one to complete the game.Forget about that.xD

I was the 6th person to complete Super Mario Galaxy 2 with all stars,though.xD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

what partition is that using brick blocker?


----------



## marquesduarte (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you set the Layer Break? Is neccesary to remove partition since Neogamma blocks Updates?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> Which disc? With or without layer break?


I'm using Aone disks but that shouldnt be the issue because Metroid Trillogy works fine, layer break is 2084960


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh,one more thing,magus.Did you set the layer break?If so,what did you set it to?


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

This is going to come over as a noob question but... How do I update my cIOS? Where do I even download the latest version? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got cIOS38r17-Installer on my SD card, I suppose I need the rev20 installer? I don't want to spam this thread with useless BS but if somebody could PM me instructions on how to do it it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## monkat (Aug 27, 2010)

Meh....opinions seem pretty split between "meh. Its ok I guess", and "this is actually pretty good without comparing it to other titles"...I hope that I enjoy it :-/


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2010)

I love the series and the only game I've not wanted to finish was Hunters (Pinball doesn't count).

I think Other M may be the next. Its just not gripping me and to be honest its missing that Nintendo feel that the other games had.


----------



## marquesduarte (Aug 27, 2010)

Is neccesary to remove partition since Neogamma blocks Updates?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Aug 27, 2010)

Ninjax said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a hint on where the fastest torrent is? Current torrent is a snail, 30kbps...








 that would be against the rules. Eitherway I didnt torrent. I used Usenet and got it in 40 mins. But you might wanna just google the megaupload links for this game because at 30kbs you would be better off just getting off this dump off megaupload and not have to worry about seeds and peers.

I had no trouble running this game. Loving it. Now this is what Wii games are supposed to look like. Having to get used to the controls but other than that the game is epic.

Edit: experienced a little bit of slow down at the beginning where you drop down the hole and all those monsters are waiting for you. Hopefully there arent more parts like that.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

marquesduarte said:
			
		

> Is neccesary to remove partition since Neogamma blocks Updates?


Yes.Because how it sounds like,theres an AP (anti piracy) inside the update partition.There for,even though Neogamma blocks the update,the game will still freeze because the AP would still be inside the game data.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Network Installation:
> 
> - Run the installer.
> - Select the IOS version to use as base (default option recommended).
> - Select "Network Installation".



That's what the cIOSX installer tells me, but is the default option (whatever it is) really the best or do I need to change it?

And will installing Neogama beta44 just overwrite the one I currently have?


----------



## Bladeforce (Aug 27, 2010)

Well all i can say is this is one fricken awesome game!! New artstyle is awesome gameplay is quite honestly fantastic. Don't bother with the naysayers here (seems to be a lot of them) just get it and play it's fabulous!


----------



## marquesduarte (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> marquesduarte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can i do it? With Wiiscrubber or with Brick Blocker?


----------



## Rurounik99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just use ios 223 and you`ll be fine, tried at first with 249 and got a Freeze, changed to 223 on USBLoader GX and its working fine, try and see.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> marquesduarte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so it will be pointless to get the scene release since they leave the update in it?


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I've done this when installing what I currently have:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Re-run Homebrew Channel and load cIOS38-rev17 Installer. Choose IOS36 and press A and then choose Network Install (requires wi-fi) or Wad Install (offline) and press A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



source

In my neogamma it says ISO249 in the bottom right.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

marquesduarte said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have to download this AGAIN! The stupid archive I got was corrupt.


----------



## Piebe (Aug 27, 2010)

It takes some getting used to i guess, personally i would have liked an all 3d Metroid with the wiimote and nunchuck.


----------



## Szalkow (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a hard time believing there's antipiracy methods in the update partition, as that's usually the first thing pirates remove when using the game. Wiiscrubber it if you need a disc, install it if you're using USB... either way, I think people are just being stupid about their settings and blaming it on antipiracy unnecessarily.


----------



## Rurounik99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just use ios 223 and you`ll be fine, tried at first with 249 and got a Freeze, changed to 223 on USBLoader GX and its working fine, try and see.
Dont need to remove any partition or use any other thing, just use 223 on USB Loader GX (after installing it with hermes cios 222/223 installer).


----------



## marquesduarte (Aug 27, 2010)

Rurounik99 said:
			
		

> Just use ios 223 and you`ll be fine, tried at first with 249 and got a Freeze, changed to 223 on USBLoader GX and its working fine, try and see.
> Dont need to remove any partition or use any other thing, just use 223 on USB Loader GX (after installing it with hermes cios 222/223 installer).


This is for USB loading and USB loader GX...
About DISC loading and neogamma the things changes a little


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'm talking about disc loading... I suppose I'll try 223 first... would it be possible to install it twice, once for 223 and once for 249? Or do they overwrite each other?


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Aug 27, 2010)

Has anyone made or have ocarina cheats for this game?


----------



## TheZoc (Aug 27, 2010)

It seems the correct ISO and Scene release name is: Metroid.Other.M.NTSC.WII-XB3



Spoiler












This is not an image I created by myself, I just found it out on another site.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 27, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm that these settings will get the game to boot as i had burnt one without removing the game partition andgot the 001 error but after removing the update partion the game would boot. I did not play off of the disc for long, I only burn discs to keep a back up copy of my games and normallly just play off of usb.


----------



## Sotoro (Aug 27, 2010)

TheZoc said:
			
		

> It seems the correct ISO and Scene release name is: Metroid.Other.M.NTSC.WII-XB3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no it's just a repack of the ind-release...


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that version any different than the one from wiisos.com?

I spent the past 20 hours downloading, and it's nearly done, don't tell me I'll have to do it all again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Also one more question, since my Wii is PAL, do I need to mess anything with the region of the game? I have it set to region free in priiloader already though.


----------



## terminal_illness (Aug 27, 2010)

i have an m3 release.


----------



## PsychoticDust (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> I spent the past 20 hours downloading, and it's nearly done, don't tell me I'll have to do it all again.


20 hours? I had it in 3 and a half! Did you get it from somewhere with loads of leechers and few seeders? No site names please lol.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

HTTP download... I have a 1Mbit connection though. Sucks to be from a third world country. :3


----------



## MENTALDOMINANCE (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't believe how bad this game sucks.
You'd think if they were gonna use 2D control (which I prefer, fuck
FPS) they would at least make it normal as in RIGHT/LEFT JUMP.
Not this bastardized up/down/right/left control and edits so jumpy
and quick where you have to flip screen modes that you can't tell
what's going on.

Also, someone mentioned the CGI being great.
Who gives a fuck? It has nothing to do with the game play.
It seems the whole game is just a big pre-rendered animation!
The fucker could have fit on a normal non-dual layer DVD if they
hadn't bloated it out with pointless story/animation.
Soon there will be a proper DVD-5 rip and guess what?
The game will still play the same cuz the actual game is probably no
bigger than a gig or 2! If you're gonna fill our a dual layer dvd, at
least do it with the game and not cartoons!
And no, I would not mind the cartoons if the game was any good!
The beginning was terrible, you have to wait through all this
bullshit - can't abort the fucking cartoons...
This is not what the original was like. You need to be able to pick
the game up and play. Not "emerse yourself in bullshit pre-rendered
CGI." Yuck.


----------



## PsychoticDust (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> HTTP download... I have a 1Mbit connection though. Sucks to be from a third world country. :3



That's fair enough, at least you still get to play though.


----------



## Sotoro (Aug 27, 2010)

At the moment there is only one ind-release. Some people changed the file name but that is all. a real scene release should be here soon.


----------



## SectionX (Aug 27, 2010)

is this game working with Wiikey?


----------



## broksonic (Aug 27, 2010)

How big in gig should this gamen be.  I have seen it for only 6.85 gig.


----------



## PsychoticDust (Aug 27, 2010)

broksonic said:
			
		

> How big in gig should this gamen be.  I have seen it for only 6.85 gig.


7.46GB unscrubbed. 6.85 is incomplete.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

Ugh, so I'm at sector one or something I think (it's the first area Adam sends you to) and pretty much every place is blocked off by fucking super missile doors. I've run around the entire complex, activated everything, blah blah blah, but there's no where to get super missiles and I can't go back to the previous area to look. Any help?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

For people who are playing it on disc,tell me one thing:

Does the layer break have to be at that certain number?And does layer break work with DVD DL -R? Do i need a + for layer break?

Only have one DL disc,so thats only one try for this.So i want possitive anwsers for this so when the download is done,i can burn it and it will work.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

The layer break works only on +R and if I'm not mistaken it needs to be on 2084960.


----------



## PsychoticDust (Aug 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Ugh, so I'm at sector one or something I think (it's the first area Adam sends you to) and pretty much every place is blocked off by fucking super missile doors. I've run around the entire complex, activated everything, blah blah blah, but there's no where to get super missiles and I can't go back to the previous area to look. Any help?


That's exactly where I'm stuck! Someone please help us out! I'm starting to worry that it's some kind of AP lol.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> The layer break works only on +R and if I'm not mistaken it needs to be on 2084960.


Oh.Crap.Does this game work without a layer break,or am i just screwed?


----------



## MrEdgeworth (Aug 27, 2010)

I try to mount the .iso file on WBFS Manager 3.0 and I get an error that says that the .iso file is not recognized...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone can help?


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe you're royally screwed my friend. Although I have read some threads where people managed to get Trilogy running on -R's... I suppose you got nothing to lose?

I'd still like some help with updating my cIOS to rev20 and my NeoGamma... I'm unsure about which files I need on the SD card, where to run them from and how to install it... It's the only Wii I got I want to make sure I don't brick it.


----------



## jonnyfresh (Aug 27, 2010)

Froze after training video using 249, ran using ios 222 with wiiflow and have had no problems since. Unscrubbed version running rev 17


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

jonnyfresh said:
			
		

> Froze after training video using 249, ran using ios 222 with wiiflow and have had no problems since. Unscrubbed version running rev 17



Neogamma with disc? If it works with rev17 I'm gonna cry tears of joy.

EDIT: Nevermind, missed the wiiflow. That being said, is there a way to change the IOS used in NeoGamma?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> I believe you're royally screwed my friend. Although I have read some threads where people managed to get Trilogy running on -R's... I suppose you got nothing to lose?
> 
> I'd still like some help with updating my cIOS to rev20 and my NeoGamma... I'm unsure about which files I need on the SD card, where to run them from and how to install it... It's the only Wii I got I want to make sure I don't brick it.


My download has been taking a long time,but i guess its still worth a try.Now here i have MP trilogy..It's on a DVD-R. The only part it freezes on is it can load up MP3.But MP1 and MP2 loads fine.


----------



## jonnyfresh (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> jonnyfresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure, haven't used Neogamma in over a year lol. Invest in an external HDD, well worth the money


----------



## MENTALDOMINANCE (Aug 27, 2010)

As for DL discs - I have tried numerous times to get ANYTHING that runs on DL discs working
on my WII. Nothing has ever worked. I even ordered TAIYO YUDENS (Actual DVD - R DL even!)
and coastered the whole pack a year or so ago trying to get SSBB working.
Done layer breaks, done booktype settings, tried DL+R and DL-R, etc....

I'll believe a soft modded WII can run DL discs when I see it.

Had to rip the wife's 16 GIG micro-sd card out of her DS, back it up & format it WBFS just
to play see this crap game. And all you do is wait for the cartoons! Then you get to the
game play and it sucks! Why couldn't they just give us a traditional sidescroller?!?! 

As for people unable to get the game working, I don't understand why more people don't
suggest just using PIMP MY WII. It will update everything for you. Then just use USB
LOADER GX. I hope this game bombs so they realize this isn't how to make a new Metroid.


----------



## jonnyfresh (Aug 27, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> the_Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe dvd-r DL's allow you to edit the layerbreak option.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

MENTALDOMINANCE said:
			
		

> As for DL discs - I have tried numerous times to get ANYTHING that runs on DL discs working
> on my WII. Nothing has ever worked. I even ordered TAIYO YUDENS (Actual DVD - R DL even!)
> and coastered the whole pack a year or so ago trying to get SSBB working.
> Done layer breaks, done booktype settings, tried DL+R and DL-R, etc....
> ...


Then beleive it.xP Mine runs MP Trilogy and SSBB fine.Someimtes SSBB has hard times loading,and MP Trilogy wont load up MP3,but thats all.


----------



## tkk (Aug 27, 2010)

PsychoticDust said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need super missiles, just super charge your gun above the door with the light that changes from red to green..


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 27, 2010)

jonnyfresh said:
			
		

> Froze after training video using 249, ran using ios 222 with wiiflow and have had no problems since. Unscrubbed version running rev 17



did you installed on your HDD only the game partition...?? if no, then DO IT..!!


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

jonnyfresh said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah well.Guess i'll be setting out on this major release.Eh,i'll still try it with my last DL disc.I dont want to get anymore right now though,so if it doesnt work this once,i'm not trying again.After i burn it,and if it doesnt work though,i'll try some stuff on my Wii before i give up with it.


----------



## jonnyfresh (Aug 27, 2010)

If you can't play dual layer games, you probably haven't updated your cios. Update to rev 17 for dual layer support. My wii was rev 14 and wouldn't even play an official copy of SSBB, as rev 14 doesn't support dual layer games.


----------



## othermmusic (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello

Will anyone be ripping the soundtrack for this game? I'd be very interested in hearing it!


----------



## jonnyfresh (Aug 27, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> jonnyfresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Future Problems?


----------



## nasune (Aug 27, 2010)

PsychoticDust said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which part exactly? are you in front of the super missile door (with the parallel pathway with cracked glass) if so you can enter a morph ball tunnel just before the door (near the ceiling). Or are you by the killed researcher? In that case you have to backtrack a little (back down the hallway, up the stairs and enter the room there) and shoot the critter in the tank. This destroys the tank and you can acces the tunnel in it.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

This gives me hope that my rev17 will be able to play it and I won't have to update to rev20 because no matter how sure I am that I am doing it right, I always fear bricking the Wii, and that'd be my doom.


----------



## PsychoticDust (Aug 27, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> PsychoticDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on that bit. I already entered the tunnel and explored everywhere, but everywhere is blocked off by a super missle lock....


----------



## jonnyfresh (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> This gives me hope that my rev17 will be able to play it and I won't have to update to rev20 because no matter how sure I am that I am doing it right, I always fear bricking the Wii, and that'd be my doom.


Install Priiloader and be worry "frii"


----------



## nasune (Aug 27, 2010)

The underground area? or are you by the waterfall?


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

jonnyfresh said:
			
		

> the_Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have that installed actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I suppose I worry for nothing, it's just that the download is nearly done (After like 24 hours) and my mind is racing with questions like "Will it work?", "Will the archive be corrupted?" etc.

I waited 2 years for this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I suppose since we didn't hear back from that Magus dude that he managed to get it to work smoothly with a disc. Yey!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Man, download speed is so slow right now... it only started speeding up a bit now.

Question: Some people are saying that you have to manually remove the update partition from the game in order for it to work? Will Configurable USB Loader block the update or will I have to manually remove it?


----------



## jonnyfresh (Aug 27, 2010)

Might just want to pick up a hdd and save yourself a dual layer, I don't think I've read a success story from a disc


----------



## PsychoticDust (Aug 27, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> The underground area? or are you by the waterfall?


The furthest room I can get to has a bit on the left side where you can morph ball into an uphill tunnel that you have to go through to get to a terminal to change the look of the room. While you're in the tunnel you have to jump through a small gap to keep rolling up. I'm sorry if that's too vauge, but it's the best I can do. Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> PsychoticDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did that and pretty much explored everywhere that isn't accessible by super missiles. I have the scatter beam if you need a point on where I am.


----------



## nasune (Aug 27, 2010)

Well change the room to the forest state, you'll see a patch of ship (error in the hologram) there you'll have to use your morph ball mode and jump up and bomb the wall. This will enable you to pass through.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> Well change the room to the forest state, you'll see a patch of ship (error in the hologram) there you'll have to use your morph ball mode and jump up and bomb the wall. This will enable you to pass through.



Oh, haven't tried that, thanks buddy, I owe you one


----------



## nasune (Aug 27, 2010)

Sure no problem, and remember X marks the spot


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the game, but im stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sector 3, where you have to access the terminal to lower the lava... Dont know where to go after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anyone know?


----------



## PsychoticDust (Aug 27, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> Well change the room to the forest state, you'll see a patch of ship (error in the hologram) there you'll have to use your morph ball mode and jump up and bomb the wall. This will enable you to pass through.



:-O Lol thanks! My cousin and I kept looking at that and saying it's glitchy looking. We were running all over the place for aaaages! I can't wait to get back on my Wii and try what you said. Thanks again!


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

I feel pretty confident that I'll be able to run it, despite not using an USB loader. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Only a few more hours to go~


----------



## fishykipper (Aug 27, 2010)

nice, just got in from a shit day at work! and Other M is released!!! WIN!
lucky ive got uber fast internet! 9 minutes to download, I hear that!!!


----------



## illumina (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm stuck about 3 hours into the game. Minor spoilers possible


Spoiler



I'm at the experiment lab in Sector 1 where you meet up with the galatic federation crew. I've gotten to this big circle room and a corpse that looks like Ridley falls out and I'm supposed to scan something. I've scanned over everything I can and nothing locks on. Where do I have to scan for this part?




*Nevermind I got it


----------



## Social0 (Aug 27, 2010)

lol I was halfway my download but after reading the comments on the game I deleted the files. I didn't like the prime series, hate most stuff done by Team Ninja so I won't like this anyway


----------



## nasune (Aug 27, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> Love the game, but im stuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Left side of the room, there's a morph ball tunnel there.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 27, 2010)

Would it be best to wait for a release group to dump this or does the whole game work even though its underdumped? Also do I need to remove or patch anything to get this work on Cfg USB loader?


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 27, 2010)

so what ios does this game require to play with usb ?


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 27, 2010)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> so what ios does this game require to play with usb ?



someone said ios 222 works fine, but that may have changed. with no option to search through thread and no wiki type post, you'll need to read 26 pages. better do it now before you have to read 100 pages


----------



## Hynx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I don't want to be anoying or anything, but I'm a HUGE noob with Wii mods (but I'm not a noob in mods generally), and I'm always confused with the things we need to do to get games working.

Last game I've played on Wii, was Super Mario Galaxy 2, and to make it work, I came to this forum and did everything I've found in a guide, that was in the hacking section for Wii. I'm using Neogama for running games there, but now I'm kinda confused.

Can someone be kind to give me a few headlines on what I need to do, to ensure my copy of Metroid will work?

Just things like "Get latest Neogamma version from here (link)", nothing too much elaborated, since I have the files from what I did in Mario Galaxy 2.

Thanks in advance if someone could do this for me, and sorry again for asking this, but I'm just too afraid of finding wrong informations that could get my Wii messed up.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2010)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> so what ios does this game require to play with usb ?


223 for me on cfg USLoader.


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 27, 2010)

Hynx said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I don't want to be anoying or anything, but I'm a HUGE noob with Wii mods (but I'm not a noob in mods generally), and I'm always confused with the things we need to do to get games working.
> 
> ...



I don't think it has anti-piracy. Did you try playing it yet? If it doesn't work then say what happened (If there was an error or a blue screen or something).

Anyway, I just wanted to say I launched it from my HDD and before I launched it my USB loader said that I may want to change my cIOS because the one I have doesn't work well with Dual layer, and then the game crashed after the training (During the ship cut scene). Oh well, I'll have to fix it after work probably.


----------



## Hynx (Aug 27, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Hynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't yet, it's still downloading, but I've seen some guys talking about changing cIOS revision or something like that, and I don't know where I can do that, or if this is the only thing I need to change.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 27, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> SnAQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found it


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 27, 2010)

well ... do you know how can I install the hermes cios 222/223 ? I usually use Waninkokos 249 and with hermes cios 222/223 installer, it just do not offer me 222 install (only 20 -> 56 and 249/250)

UP : OK it's done.


----------



## othermmusic (Aug 27, 2010)

Any news on a possible soundtrack rip? I'm eager to listen to this games music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard it was a bit difficult to extract and can't be done on a dual layered disc. Any confirmation of this?


----------



## Szalkow (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL at people posting IOS slot numbers and expecting that to help at all.

So far, we assume it works perfectly with cIOSX rev20 installed anywhere with IOS56 as the base.
I've heard various success stories about cIOS249 rev17+ working.
I've heard various success stories about Hermes' cIOS working, but no one has posted version (4 or 5). I have heard that base 37+38 works which would imply that Hermes v4 223 (37+38) works.
002 Fix also seems to have a positive influence on avoiding crashes and freezes. All of the above assumes USB loading, since discs seem to have far more mixed results.

Signs of it not working typically include freezing at cutscenes (most noticeably the Baby's Cry cutscene after the tutorial). If you can get through the tutorial and cutscene to the first save point, you can be 95% sure your setup is working.

I'll be testing various options in a bit.


----------



## bceagles (Aug 27, 2010)

Uhh I have cIOS rev 15. Should I be installing 19 or 20? And if it's allowed, could someone point me to where I should find it?

I guess when I installed rev 15, I just figured I'd never have to mess with it again. Whoopsie.


----------



## GRmask (Aug 27, 2010)

if the game works or works with problems,you need to update the wikitemp backup launcher list and usb loader list and add metroid other m.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 27, 2010)

One more nub question while I start this 5-12 hour download;
4.2U wii
cIOS rev20 at ios249, base 57
I have an odd feeling I'm missing something, and I'm sure this +r dl will end up being a coaster regardless...
I never do anything to the installer (altering what 'ios to use' or 'base') other than selecting 'network install'.


----------



## Arvias (Aug 27, 2010)

I can confirm this working flawlessly on 222 using WiiFlow.


----------



## Herasy (Aug 27, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> One more nub question while I start this 5-12 hour download;
> 4.2U wii
> cIOS rev20 at ios249, base 57
> I have an odd feeling I'm missing something, and I'm sure this +r dl will end up being a coaster regardless...
> I never do anything to the installer (altering what 'ios to use' or 'base') other than selecting 'network install'.



Should work fine with cIOS rev 20 base 57, thats what mine is set to and it runs flawlessly with the latest USBloaderGX


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Would a disc boot also use rev 20 with the same base?


----------



## tonyclone (Aug 27, 2010)

I have kind of a weird problem I haven't seen anyone else post about. My game is hanging during the opening cutscene, about a second after Samus drops from the baby metroid and Mother Brain kills it. Everyone else talks about freezing during the baby cry cutscene but I can't make it there.

I've used basically every combination of USB loaders and custom IOSes, starting with Waninkoko's cIOSrev17 on 249 up to rev20 and now Hermes'cIOS222 (and 223 for good measure). I also downloaded Configurable USB Loader and WiiFlow and messed with the settings of all 3 of these loaders, turning the 002 fix on and off, clearing patches, and everything else. I'm on 4.1U on a near-launch Wii and I'm still able to play both disc games and other USB games fine. I'm at the end of my rope for trying to solve this, any ideas? Maybe just a bad .iso?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 27, 2010)

Currently at an area that I'm stuck at, much like a previous poster some pages back.



Spoiler



I've gone around the tree, and through the middle (this same area has a missile upgrade on a lower platform as you are going up it). Now I'm at the bottom where I'm stuck in 1st-person mode and locked in place. I assume I'm supposed to examine something, but I looked all over, and could not find anything to examine. I can see a door on the far side, and a purple-ish sphere above me.


----------



## Goli (Aug 27, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Currently at an area that I'm stuck at, much like a previous poster some pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some little bugs moving, examine them, they're on the floor somewhere.

I need help too!



Spoiler



After the fight with that purple bird like monster, when you find one of the crew members dead, you're locked in FP mode. What do I have to examine?


----------



## jan777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Really good game.
Actually the first metroid that got me so hooked. Must be that sexy voice that makes me feel naked.


----------



## Szalkow (Aug 27, 2010)

The abundance of cutscenes and the focus on personalities makes it feel very much like what I expect a Metroid anime to be like.

I can confirm that IOS249 rev17 works, I've been playing on an old version of CoverFlow with rev17 and Error 002 Fix enabled and no issues so far.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Must be that sexy voice that makes me feel naked.


You like bad souless voice acting that sounds like a machine is doing the work?


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> Would a disc boot also use rev 20 with the same base?


By now, I would assume we can, but...

@tonyclone likely bad iso

@Gaydrian LOL


----------



## koops (Aug 27, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Currently at an area that I'm stuck at, much like a previous poster some pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler



if u look closely u can see some critters walking around.. look at them and you'll face a damn hard boss (damn u Team Ninja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## dippyx (Aug 27, 2010)

Tonindo said:
			
		

> Works on my 3.2E Wii with Wiikey 1 running it trough Gecko OS 1.9.3.1. Used a Verbatim DVD+R DL disc with layerbreak 2084960. So happy! I was super worried that it wouldn't work.



Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I'm sure I remember my Wii wouldnt read the DL disk for Smash Bros.  Maybe I should go back and try that again. 

Anyone know how to easily remove the update partition?  On the disk channel it says system update and I dont trust my kids not to click it.  Brick Blocker says it is not a valid Wii iso


----------



## brainwabrain (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm about 2 hours in and I've just climbed a spiral ramp and dropped down the center and now I can't get into the side scroll mode.  I can look around in 1st person and access the menu, but when a turn the wii remote side ways the screen turns green and never switches back to the side view.

Am I missing an ios?  I'm booting off disc, set the layer break as recommended in this thread, and I have a mod chip.  I didn't allow updates to run from the disc, but I manually installed IOS58-64-v6175.wad, cIOS223[37-38]-v4.wad, IOS61-v5405.wad


----------



## Nuke85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Can any one report if this works on wiikey 2?

Thanks in advance if anyone can report on this. Let me know what disks you used etc..


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

brainwabrain said:
			
		

> I'm about 2 hours in and I've just climbed a spiral ramp and dropped down the center and now I can't get into the side scroll mode.  I can look around in 1st person and access the menu, but when a turn the wii remote side ways the screen turns green and never switches back to the side view.
> 
> Am I missing an ios?  I'm booting off disc, set the layer break as recommended in this thread, and I have a mod chip.  I didn't allow updates to run from the disc, but I manually installed IOS58-64-v6175.wad, cIOS223[37-38]-v4.wad, IOS61-v5405.wad



I think this is the first time somebody has an issue that late in the game. Maybe some cutscene starts at that point which is somehow broken?


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> brainwabrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could just be another with a bad iso.
btw, when we get to the part where we can load it via dvd+r dl successfully, wake me up. I'll be in my office.


----------



## brainwabrain (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> brainwabrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just tried it loading through NeoGamma and had the same problem.  I've tried 2 different media with the same image source.  I'm going to try another image source but that will take some time to finish.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 27, 2010)

you have to search for the right thing in First person to continue the game this happens alot in the game nothing is wrong with the iso.


----------



## Goli (Aug 27, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was a pretty easy boss fight :/. I'm not even sure that's a boss fight.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, my bad. i was actually naked.






 but really. I like it.


----------



## konkeydong (Aug 27, 2010)

I encountered something weird.

The game froze after the tutorial, so i followed someones advice to try ios223 in USBLoader GX.
With ios223 the game didn't start at all and the screen went black. I rebooted, and now USBLoader and WiiFlow cant even find the WBFS-partition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't reach it from my computer with WBFS Manager either.

Someone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The voice acting isn't as bad as some other games that get downright awful voice casts but it still feels very plain and it feels like it's read straight from the script.


----------



## Ninjax (Aug 27, 2010)

Guys I've used regionfree and wiiscrubber, should this work on my wiikey now?


----------



## slyfox27 (Aug 27, 2010)

Seems like a lot of you guys got this working a lot farther than I have.  My problem is that as soon as it comes to the first loading screen after the title it just hangs there and I have not been able to get passed it.  I've been trying most of the solutions posted but now I'm at i'm truly at a lost here.  Any ideas of help would be greatly appreciated.  I'm currently running cIOSX rev20 IOS56 as the base, usually using cfg usb loader or wiiflow.  Thanks in adavnce.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Good people, my download has finally finished and I will try and use the knowledge I gained here to get it to work in a bit... However I have one last question - How would I go about removing the update partition with WiiScrubber?

In a matter of fact, which version of WiiScrubber should I use? 1.4?


----------



## berlinka (Aug 27, 2010)

koops said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I just encountered that damn hard boss you were talking about. I tried for hours to shoot those wasplike creatures and got to the second part where they all spit loads of goo balls and I have to dodge like crazy and destroy that "beak" thing.... I just can't manage it. Can somebody please tell me how to crack this mother???


----------



## brainwabrain (Aug 27, 2010)

brainwabrain said:
			
		

> the_Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is where I'm stuck:


----------



## MetaKnightmareX (Aug 27, 2010)

So I went out to buy DVD-R DLs. How exactly do you set the Layer Break in ImgBurn for -Rs? It gives me an error when I try burning.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

You can't set Layer Break with -R's.


----------



## Szalkow (Aug 27, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> koops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a glitch, as someone has already explained to you (you missed it). Whenever this happens you have to find a subject to scan - in this case, there are some brown bugs right in front of you.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Aug 27, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Really good game.
> Actually the first metroid that got me so hooked. Must be that sexy voice that makes me feel naked.



HA! Really? I've wanted to delete this game since Samus first started talking... reminds me of Metal Gear Solid 2 - Sons of Liberty... using words that no one else would for a specific conversation, makes the good voice acting hideous. Anyway... yea Samus voice actor - Thumbs down.

Wynd


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't care what any one thinks about this game, this is in my opinion the best console  since the snes days. The metroid primes were good but going back to it's old school 2d roots is what puts this over top of those. I'm old school and ain't nothing going to change my mind.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Download is finished, extracting is finished, time to try and scrub that shit. Will burn on a DVD+R DL with the set layer break afterwards and try booting with my soft modded Wii using Neogamma r9 and ISO249rev17.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Akuma147 (Aug 27, 2010)

brainwabrain said:
			
		

> brainwabrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look on the ground, there are some rollypolly-likecreatures on the ground you need to scan.  They are a little hard to see, but they're bunched together.


----------



## demitrius (Aug 27, 2010)

Not the resurrection of Metroid everyone wanted, but it's good enough I guess...


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> Download is finished, extracting is finished, time to try and scrub that shit. Will burn on a DVD+R DL with the set layer break afterwards and try booting with my soft modded Wii using Neogamma r9 and ISO249rev17.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Make sure to include your wii FW and any other modifications you've made to the system files, such as installing cioscorp, hermes, etc.
Replicating a working setup is the hard part, as everyone tries to cut corners too often.


----------



## brainwabrain (Aug 27, 2010)

Akuma147 said:
			
		

> brainwabrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude!!!  The why the screen responded I thought there was a bug.

I owe you a steak


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 27, 2010)

how do i get in this door:

http://img107.imagevenue.com/img.php?image...6_122_382lo.jpg


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

So it seems the UPDATE deleting was as simple as loading, selecting, deleting and clicking scrub to recompress it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since my image was already scrubbed, will this create issues?


----------



## Myke (Aug 27, 2010)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> how do i get in this door:
> 
> http://img107.imagevenue.com/img.php?image...6_122_382lo.jpg



you need super missiles. if it's the spot I'm thinking, there's a little morphball passage on the upper left side in that hallway


----------



## marcysashes (Aug 27, 2010)

Heres the problem im having guys.

Im having the babys cry freezing problem, but i have a mac, and dont know of anymac programs that can convert iso to wbfs, or even move a wbfs file onto my hdd for that matter. help?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Alright, the game is working perfectly for me. Great game so far, though not digging the controls at the moment.

I'm on:
cIOS249 rev17 (base IOS36)
Configurable USB Loader v57 with Anti-002 Enabled

Dunno if there was a success story on this setting yet, but I never saw any with cIOS on base IOS36 yet...


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

40 minutes writing time... oh well, gotta keep patient.


----------



## moosehunter (Aug 27, 2010)

brainwabrain said:
			
		

> Thanks dude!!!  The why the screen responded I thought there was a bug.
> 
> I owe you a steak


There was a bug. You just had to scan it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 27, 2010)

marcysashes said:
			
		

> Heres the problem im having guys.
> 
> Im having the babys cry freezing problem, but i have a mac, and dont know of anymac programs that can convert iso to wbfs, or even move a wbfs file onto my hdd for that matter. help?


You don't convert .iso's to "wbfs".
WBFS is a file system. You format the HDD with WBFS using WBFS for MacOS X 1.2.
You then move the .iso to the formatted HDD.

Fix the baby cry problem by updating to cIOSX rev19 or 20.


----------



## berlinka (Aug 27, 2010)

Szalkow said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to give it a try. Cheers mate.


----------



## Myke (Aug 27, 2010)

is there any music in this game other than ambient sounds? I know there are some basic scores on top of ambient sounds, but is that it?


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

That's the second music related complaint I've heard... I find that really hard to fathom considering some of the names that were working on the soundtrack. O.o


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 27, 2010)

man this game is confusing i keep getting lost. i'm too accustomed to the current gen follow the checkpoint style games.


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2010)

moosehunter said:
			
		

> brainwabrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you did there.


----------



## Ninjax (Aug 27, 2010)

WTF, I used wiiscrubber and it's still asking me to updat!


----------



## Myke (Aug 27, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> That's the second music related complaint I've heard... I find that really hard to fathom considering some of the names that were working on the soundtrack. O.o



I'm trying to figure out if I have a bad dump or not. The ambient sounds are top notch. and the few scores I have heard are nice, but a little underwhelming (that's ingame scores, the cutscene music is great). It almost feels like something is missing in the audio department to me.


----------



## loash (Aug 27, 2010)

i finaly got the game to go past the baby cry cutscene by using wiiscrubber to remove the update partition and setting 002 fix on in cfgloader. but 40 minutes into the game, when investigating sector 1, it goes to a cutscene in the jungle hallway and for some reason it goes into first person mode and never advances. it feels like anti-piracy protection or something cause it abruptly ends the cutscene into first person mode when it doesnt feel like its suppose to happen.



nevermind, i just saw a playthrough video on youtube and i didnt scan something. i feel stupid...there's really no AP on this, right? figures that i would get stuck on a metroid game and assume it was anti-piracy


----------



## Myke (Aug 27, 2010)

loash said:
			
		

> i finaly got the game to go past the baby cry cutscene by using wiiscrubber to remove the update partition and setting 002 fix on in cfgloader. but 40 minutes into the game, when investigating sector 1, it goes to a cutscene in the jungle hallway and for some reason it goes into first person mode and never advances. it feels like anti-piracy protection or something cause it abruptly ends the cutscene into first person mode when it doesnt feel like its suppose to happen.




no it's not protection. you just need to scan something to keep the game going. Sometimes it's frustrating cuz it's hard to find. I'm, not sure where you are at in the game. most likely it's the dead corpse with a federation logo on his suit, or a small bug that you really don't see unless you pay close attention. You pointer turns red when you hover it over the thing you have to scan.


----------



## mopete27 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> bceagles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup good for us, no-no to the scene. I guess that goes for any scene rip really.


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 27, 2010)

scene rips in most scenes have been a joke for a long time. all i know is i'm playing metroid other m and it's not thanks to any scene.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, that didn't work out well, Disc ID ERR1252 when trying to boot. Any help?

EDIT: 1208 in beta 44. Gonna try updating cIOS.


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 27, 2010)

this game is so frustrating. no boss tips? i'm fighting this thing that flys around shooting pink lasers and with no boss health bar or no boss tips, theres' no way to figure out what does and doesn't work against it.

edit: i beat the boss and die during the tutorial for a reward afterward. after death i get to fight the boss again... terrible design


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 27, 2010)

Does the game work if you just burn it normally and boot it with the dvd drive (With a wiikey)?

PS: Heat6Jones, why aren't you on irc anymore?


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 27, 2010)

Going to have to join in the requests for in-game help. Check spoilers because that's what they are! (Section 1 info)



Spoiler



After fighting the lizard that jumps on you and gets stabby in your face with the tail, you're presented with a forced first person investigative part where it's the 4 galactic federation solders looking over the mangled corpse of their ally. I cannot for the life of me find what it wants me to view and after a few minutes it actually makes me sick to continue looking around. This is the first game that has ever done this to me!


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Updated my cIOS to rev20 base 57 on slot 249, getting the same error. I assume I just burned a bad DVD?


----------



## Panaru (Aug 27, 2010)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> Going to have to join in the requests for in-game help. Check spoilers because that's what they are! (Section 1 info)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Turn around and look at the green slime leading to the vehicle.


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 27, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Does the game work if you just burn it normally and boot it with the dvd drive (With a wiikey)?
> 
> PS: Heat6Jones, why aren't you on irc anymore?



man i see you everywhere online... i go on irc but only irchighway #lurk, i don't really watch anime much anymore.

the controls in this game are driving me nuts. first person shooter mode you can't move which is a headache in boss fights.

Any tips on killing the snakes?

EDIT: nevermind these things are so easy to beat, you just have to use the charge attack after dodge by hitting 1 then letting the bar fill up before releasing.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Could anyone help me with these Disc ID errors? I'm pretty sure I burned it properly, right speed, right layer break and a DVD+R.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 27, 2010)

Maby my download will be done in a few days.When it is,i'll see if this works wtih a Dual Layered Minus disc.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 27, 2010)

Panaru said:
			
		

> Turn around and look at the green slime leading to the vehicle.


Thanks, now I can finally move on. I hate those segments so much.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 27, 2010)

HTML File Sharing sites caused some parts to be corrupted. Redownloaded the corrupted parts and it sill doesn't extract correctly. Back to good old torrents. It'll be a while before I get the game.


----------



## Panaru (Aug 27, 2010)

That's unfortunate. The html sharing site I found worked perfectly.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

A thought just crossed my mind - is it possible that I'm getting Disc ID errors because it's a NTSC game, and my Wii is PAL? Would that error appear in that case? Do I just use RegionFrii to fix it?

EDIT: Nevermind, I got Priiloader with the region fix.


----------



## Panaru (Aug 27, 2010)

That sounds like a possibility but I know nothing about loading physical dvd backups of wii games. I've always only used usbloaders. Good luck though.


----------



## Teep (Aug 27, 2010)

Another possibility.... The version I got says already scrubbed... I deleted the update partition and re-scrubbed it... Could that have screwed it up?

That is, should I have first unscrubbed it, then re-scrub while deleting the update partition?

I'm currently burning another DVD, will see how that works. I changed my cIOSX to 56 base, slot 249, rev20.


----------



## Myke (Aug 27, 2010)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



To kill the snakes you gotta shoot them in the mouth with a few missiles first. That's when they are in the walls poking their faces out. Once you have shot them with the missiles, they will come out in the open where you can freely shoot it down however you want. You will have to do a melee finish to kill it completely I think. That's what I did at least


----------



## Krestent (Aug 27, 2010)

Where do I go after I get the diffusion beam?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> Panaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately there's quite a few of them. I'm probably near the end of the game (it feels like it's wrapping up) and I encountered a few of those.

Now that I've played this much, I can safely say this is the worst Metroid game outside of Hunters. Here's the rundown:

- Coming from Team Ninja and their fancy-pants combat in Ninja Gaiden the combat here feels incredibly stale and repetitive. Simply mash the D-Pad around and hold/press fire. Outside of boss battles regular combat is really, really generic. Fancy looking but nothing else. I mean I don't expect Metroid to have a combat system outside of "shoot" but I mean c'mon, if you're gonna put so much emphasis on this fancy combat, at least make it more varied.
- For a game that emphasizes on plot it really seems to have a crappy storyline. I mean it seriously feels like a big Metal Gear Solid 2 rip off with less gameplay, less cutscenes, and no batshit crazy plot twists that kept you involved. Also no scene where you have to evade guards while nude. I wouldn't mind that with Samus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- I mean it's still fairly Metroid in terms of exploration though and that's probably what it has going the most for it. There's a lot of stuff to backtrack for in terms of missile/tank/charge upgrades.
- Am I the only one who thinks it's incredibly stupid that you have the weapons all along but you need fucking Adam's permission to use them? I'm sorry, if I'm getting fried in a fucking lava pit I don't think Adam will care if I put on the Varia upgrade. It's not like it can hurt anyway either. I mean in the end it's just a substitute for finding the stuff in like Metroid Prime and Super Metroid and whatever but it feels like a weak presentation hole.
- For being, what, the first Metroid game to have major amounts of dialogue, you'd think they'd get better voice actors? I mean the voices sound good but the delivery is bland and lifeless. 
- The cutscenes aren't delivered all too well. It's just like "WOAH RANDOM IRRELEVANT FLASHBACK THAT REALLY DOESN'T HAVE A WHOLE LOT TO DO WITH THE STORY" and Samus always talks to HER FUCKING SELF. Seriously, at least talk to Adam or something, I hate how she's constantly narrating.
- Controls, controls, controls. I mean I don't know what they were thinking when they went with using the Wiimote alone. I mean there's absolutely no reason to not use Wiimote/Nunchuck. Analog sticks make for better navigation in the 3D world, you don't have to constantly flop the Wiimote around to aim at the screen for first person mode, and anything that was unique to the single Wiimote mode can be mapped to a button (such as Concentration and first person mode). The controls aren't broken but it pisses you off inside when you, an average dude with no experience in making games, knows that he could make a better control scheme for the game than the vets.

Odds are I'll play it to the end but I won't say it was a great game. Full review will be coming sometime soon.

EDIT: Here's my "what should have been the control scheme" control scheme:



Spoiler



A = Jump
B = Fire/Bomb (for Morph Ball)
Down D-Pad = Dodge (c'mon, a dodge button would've been so much better)
Z = First Person Mode
C = Concentration/Lock-on (for First Person Mode)
Shake Wiimote = Morph Ball
+/- = Menu


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 28, 2010)

can you play this on neo gamma or geko?


----------



## Teep (Aug 28, 2010)

Burned a second copy, still same error. It doesn't even try to load it. I begin to think that my blank DVD's are just not supported. I'm trying to burn on a Verbatim -R DL just to see if it will recognize the game at all.

So far this has been a disaster lol... If I only were to get to the intro cutscene at least.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 28, 2010)

how the f*** do you remove the update it says it's not a actual iso.


----------



## Covarr (Aug 28, 2010)

MENTALDOMINANCE said:
			
		

> I can't believe how bad this game sucks.
> You'd think if they were gonna use 2D control (which I prefer, fuck
> FPS) they would at least make it normal as in RIGHT/LEFT JUMP.
> Not this bastardized up/down/right/left control and edits so jumpy
> ...


Unless you're using Hermes' CIOS and your HDD is formatted to FAT32. Then the best course of action is to convert a .iso to a .wbfs. You know, like you said can't be done.


----------



## nando (Aug 28, 2010)

so can the movies be removed and the game still work?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2010)

For me the problems are:

Doesn't have that isolated Metroid feel. Does not feel like a Metroid game at all for me.
Controls that are only there because Team Ninja are Stubborn.
Not that important but it looks worse than the Prime 1. Graphically, presentation, art style and level design. Nintendo published games should always look better thanon the previous console.
Bad combat.
Lifeless, souless voice acting especially Samus.
Samus has become a little bitchy brat. The thumbs down bit makes me wish I was playing someone else. Cheers for fucking this strong character up Team Ninja.
Story and dialogue written by hacks.
Adamn restricting what weapons you can use...and yet Samus being rebellous and all accepts what he says and even in parts where you're dying and struggling she still accepts what he says.
Cutscenes that are too long and dialogue that repeats itself over and over.
Boring gameplay.
Bland level design.


There is some enjoyment to be had with this game but it feels really unfinished to me. Retro Studios did a much better job with their Prime games and even though they had a different perspective they still felt like proper Metroid games. This game feels like a pale imitation.

Better than Hunters and Pinball. Worst than the rest.


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 28, 2010)

what do you do at the part where the water keeps going up and down


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 28, 2010)

I disagree with a couple of things as i finished this game about a a little bit ago.

Completion Time 14hrs 67%

maybe its cause i played the game before release so i knew how it controlled but between the time i played it at comic-con and the time i finished the game i never once had issue's with the d-pad while moving in 3D. The combat in almost every metroid game is always repetitive  especially the 2d games its always been run and gun.

The voice acting to me is almost spot on yes there is a couple bad voices for certain characters but for Samus i thought the voice actor was perfect she sounds exactly like a pictured samus to sound with zero emotion in here voice sand i would be two if i went threw half the stuff she did.

Samus is talking to herself cause she is narrating the past to us that was the whole point of the damn game was for us to learn more about her past. After playing fusion i always wanted to learn more about her connection with adam and this game provided me with that.

I dont mind that you need adams permission to use stuff that didnt bother me all that much i found this better than samus just getting hit by something and loosing everything. It really shows you how much respect she has for the guy hell she goes onto name her computer after him in fusion.


Without going into a full review i would definitely not rate this as one of the worst metroids that belongs to hunters and prime 2 to me this is such a great step for the series i was getting tired of the FPS prime games and wanted something like this sense 3d came around.

this game is a solid 8.5/10


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> I disagree with a couple of things as i finished this game about a a little bit ago.
> 
> Completion Time 14hrs 67%
> 
> ...



Moving in a 3-D world with a D-Pad isn't broken, but it certainly isn't as good as an analog stick. And there's no excuse to not use an analog stick.

Combat is repetitive for most Metroid games because they never emphasize on anything more than running and gunning. Here they try to make it fancy and if they decide to do that they have to put some effort into it.

How can you think this voice acting is good? The lines are so plainly delivered. It's like they're reading off the script for the first time. It's certainly not the worst I've heard but I mean c'mon, it's a big name release, at least get some good actors. Samus delivers lines so rigidly and without emotion. And trust me, she's supposed to show emotion.

...Why do I want her to narrate the past? I might as well go play Super Metroid if I want to know what happened before hand. And the past events that weren't in Super Metroid have little to no relevance and are completely random. All they do is try to unveil a little more about a character who still is poorly developed and doesn't end up shedding light on them. I don't mind narration but when 90% of the dialogue is her narrating random past events then it gets quite sickening.

I wouldn't mind Adam authorizing stuff if he actually did it, you know, at the proper times? Like the Varia suit. You have to run through a good portion of fucking hot areas where you're constantly losing health and only when you face the boss does he say "Oh yeah, now you can turn that on". And you'll keep bumping into say Super Missile doors and instead of Adams saying "Oh, just turn on your Super Missiles to bust open that door", you have to wait until (spoiler) Ridley kicks your ass to start using it. It's a major hole in the presentation.

8.5/10 is far too gracious, hell even 8/10 doesn't fit.


----------



## Past (Aug 28, 2010)

Im making a walkthrough XD Visit My Youtube Page


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 28, 2010)

i hate how you save in this game. this water raising and falling puzzle sucks and i can't save. i guess i'll have to quit and do it over again.

EDIT: you have to wall jump at the end of the last platform to solve this one. one hour of walking back and forth, jeez.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

Past said:
			
		

> Im making a walkthrough XD Visit My Youtube Page


Shameless advertising.
We're not interested in your shitty, low quality walkthrough.
Go advertise somewhere else.


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 28, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Past said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see no problem with him posting. plenty people have been asking for tips.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 28, 2010)

Well thats the beauty of opinions Gamespot, Ign, Gamtrailers, and nintendo Power all agree with my score hell there is a few reviewers tossing this sucker a 9.

Ign 8.5/10


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A huge step forward for Nintendo, a company that's been reluctant to push story over gameplay...An excellent experience with great, intense action and an engaging story that turns one of Nintendo's beloved characters into something more than a kick-ass bounty hunter.
> 
> Gamespot 8.5/10
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obvious that he's posting that to get more views on his walkthrough.
Not to help anybody. If somebody wanted help, they could have searched for a walkthrough/preview themselves on Youtube.

Notice how he said - "Visit My Youtube Page"
And not, "If you need help, check out this walkthrough I'm making".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> Well thats the beauty of opinions Gamespot, Ign, Gamtrailers, and nintendo Power all agree with my score hell there is a few reviewers tossing this sucker a 9.
> 
> Ign 8.5/10
> 
> ...



I hope you realize most major game reviewers get fluff from publishers to boost up the game score. It's quite common you'll see big name review sites and small name review sites being divided on a game.

EDIT: Reviewers are also too much of a bunch of pussies to give Metroid a low score because it's such a "cherished" series. And considering how high over Metroid games rank, these reviews are far from spectacular.

Also, if I trusted review sites, I would've stop reviewing games myself a long time ago. Most of their stuff is horseshit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> Well thats the beauty of opinions Gamespot, Ign, Gamtrailers, and nintendo Power all agree with my score hell there is a few reviewers tossing this sucker a 9.


Scores from some sites.
Wired - 9/10
Worth Playing - 9/10
JoyStiq - 4.5/5
IGN - 8.5/10
GameSpot - 8.5/10
Nintendo Power - 8.5/10
Digital Chumps - 8.4/10
EuroGamer - 8/10
GiantBomb - 4/5
GamesRadar - 7/10
Destructoid - 6.5/10
GameInformer - 6.25/10
G4TV.com - 2/5
I'll have to play to game to decide for myself. Its Metacritic score is 80 as of now.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 28, 2010)

dude there is really no need to argue thats why its called opinions lol and there are sites give it bad scores that why its at 80% on metacritic but again there really is no need to argue about this its just a game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> dude there is really no need to argue thats why its called opinions lol and there are sites give it bad scores that why its at 80% on metacritic but again there really is no need to argue about this.



It's just a friendly argument, a nice debate, nothing too serious. If you want to agree to disagree I'm fine with that


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> dude there is really no need to argue thats why its called opinions lol and there are sites give it bad scores that why its at 80% on metacritic but again there really is no need to argue about this its just a game.


Argue?
What the hell are you talking about?
Nobody is arguing.





*Edit:* Read Guild's post. He's much nicer than me.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 28, 2010)

ok then Guild McCommunist we agree to disagree truce?


----------



## Teep (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't suppose this is the right thread for actually getting help in booting the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> ok then Guild McCommunist we agree to disagree truce?
> 
> Sure, it was nice to debate though. You're pretty good at it
> 
> ...



It is, ask away.


----------



## MetaKnightmareX (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I bought DVD+R DLs now and tried burning, and I got this error on my computer and my friends computer.

http://tinypic.com/r/2rp62cw/4

I havent had trouble with non dual layered disks, but this is giving me a ton of trouble


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 28, 2010)

How many pages is this going to be o.o''

Also anybody got it running with cfg cios rev 20?


----------



## Teep (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, here's what happened after I downloaded the game...

Burned it using IMGBurn at 2.4x speed on a DVD+R DL. Neogamma r9 beta 10 with cIOS249rev17 gave me a disc ID error.

I updated to cIOSx57rev20 on slot 249 and neogamma r9 betta 44, again with the same result.

I switched the IOS base version to 56, didn't help.

I went and downloaded the latest version is IOS56 from NUSD and installed that using WAD Manager, still nothing.

I burned the game on a Verbatim -R DL just to see if it'd recognize the DVD at all, still same Disc ID error.

I am currently burning another copy on the +R DL but set the mode to incremental rather than DAO. If this fails I will try burning it on another burner with the bitsetting set to DVD-ROM rather than +R DL (I couldn't do this before because ImgBURN didn't support it with my pioneer writer).

So basically I don't need help running Other M, but getting my Wii to read dual layer discs. It's a 4.2e Wii with a D2C chip.


----------



## MetaKnightmareX (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah, hope that works well for you. I had no problem burning it onto a DVD-R DL, but that doesnt allow the Layer Break to be set. After setting the layer break, I am unable to finish the burn, me and my friend already went through 6 DVD+R DLs just now


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh wow... Xplay give the game 2/5... Is the game really not that great? I'll check it out by tomorrow.


----------



## WhiteX (Aug 28, 2010)

3.4 U
cIOS 249 rev19
USBLaoder GX v938
WBFS formatted HDD

flawless


----------



## terminal_illness (Aug 28, 2010)

its awesome. very very good.


----------



## Ares_Real (Aug 28, 2010)

@MetaKnightmareX: I had a similar problem back when I was burning X360 games, and back then I had to buy a new burner. My friend also had a similar problem, but that kind of error popped up to him in the middle of the burning session. He kind of worked around it though, instead of setting the burning speed to safe 4x, he just set it to MAX and burned as quick as he could. And that somehow worked, though I'm not sure if it's good in the long run. Sorry if it isn't much help.

Did someone menage to play this game using DVD+DL with NeoGamma R8 and CIOS249 rev 17, with 4.1 E Wii? Also, I have the update/brick blocker, but do I still have to make sure that the .iso I have has the update partition removed?


----------



## Teep (Aug 28, 2010)

Ares_Real said:
			
		

> @MetaKnightmareX: I had a similar problem back when I was burning X360 games, and back then I had to buy a new burner. My friend also had a similar problem, but that kind of error popped up to him in the middle of the burning session. He kind of worked around it though, instead of setting the burning speed to safe 4x, he just set it to MAX and burned as quick as he could. And that somehow worked, though I'm not sure if it's good in the long run. Sorry if it isn't much help.
> 
> Did someone menage to play this game using DVD+DL with NeoGamma R8 and CIOS249 rev 17, with 4.1 E Wii? Also, I have the update/brick blocker, but do I still have to make sure that the .iso I have has the update partition removed?



I have the exact same setup, except I updated my cIOS and Neogamma and I always get a Disc ID error. I'm currently trying to fiddle around with burn settings.


----------



## Ares_Real (Aug 28, 2010)

The dual layer disc have always been a source of problems for me, I remember the DRE's on my 360 because of the burner, and having to replace the laser in my PS2 for 24 the game because it couldn't read DL games. Knowing my luck Other M will not friggin work for me when I burn it tommorow and I will have to buy the USB HDD, which is won't happen for quite some time. Here's hoping for a DVD5 rip. 

Also, I wouldn't trust the bad reviews for this game. Sure, from what I've read it looks like this isn't the best Metroid ever, but hell if G4 and Destructoid are not playing flamebait. Destructoid has always been too harsh in their reviews (Assassins Creed 2 and Kane & Lynch Dog Days, anyone?) and that video review on G4 is pretty pathetic, with the reviewer trying to act "edgy" and only mentioning around three flaws in that game. Once again, I'm not saying that the game is awesome, since I didn't play it, but giving it 2/5 because the storyline sucks (show me a game not by Bioware and couple of other exceptions where that's not a flaw) and the missiles are rechargeable? That's just trolling. There's no way that Other M could be on the same level with Iron Man on the Wii, which in my opinion deserves such a score.


----------



## Teep (Aug 28, 2010)

Fuck it, I give up. Not even the bitfitted burn worked. I keep getting the same error, Disc ID. If I have to re-adjust my pot then fuck that, I'm getting a USB tomorrow.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 28, 2010)

Finally I start playing, and I don't even find it that fun :/


----------



## tj445 (Aug 28, 2010)

Why dont you guys Try Wiiflow?

it worked just fine for me the first try, without giving it any specific fix

and i'd like someone to help me with the game, as the game is too damn dark and i live in the 20th floor with the sun shining like mad, i cant see any damn thing.
I am at the part where you fight the second monster with 6 legs and that changes its core from down to up, its a area which has those trees that had platforms earlier, but this time they dont.
so i apparently need to get to the command console somewhere up and i also get a energy tank in the midway, but i cant figure out where to enter those morphball tunnels.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Teep (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, I've given up so last post...

No setting worked. Bitfitting, LG burner, Pioneer burner, Incrmental burning, BURN-proof, with and without layer breaks... I've tried every possible combination, on both 2.4x and 4x.

I tried cIOS249rev17, cIOS56rev20 in slot 249, cIOS57rev20 in slot 249 each on both NeoGamma r9 beta 10 and 44.

I installed the IOS56 separately.

I keep getting the same error - DVD Err(2108*), Disc ID

I'm starting to believe that this has nothing to do with the media being burned on (DVD+R DL) but that it's a Wii related issue (Pal, 4.2e, no modchip, priiloader with region free hack, D2C core) which can be fixed by simply installing something that I've missed.

If anyone knows how to help, please do tell. The only thing I'm not going to mess with is the Pot, I'd rather just go and buy an external HDD tomorrow.

Peace people.



* - 2152 on NeoGamma r9 beta 10


----------



## nasune (Aug 28, 2010)

So yeah, I just finished the game ('bout to go to bed) and I got to say, to me it was just an okay game.
I kind of had the feeling that the open world exploration was lost in this one (it was mainly like go this way now, and this way next by closing the unneeded doors for the objective). Beyond that there were some strange plot choices and the movement felt somewhat clunky to me.
Still all in all I did like the story (those strange choices not withstanding) so it was not a bad game. 


Spoiler



the countdown sequence was a nice flashback by the way





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> and i'd like someone to help me with the game, as the game is too damn dark and i live in the 20th floor with the sun shining like mad, i cant see any damn thing.
> I am at the part where you fight the second monster with 6 legs and that changes its core from down to up, its a area which has those trees that had platforms earlier, but this time they dont.
> so i apparently need to get to the command console somewhere up and i also get a energy tank in the midway, but i cant figure out where to enter those morphball tunnels.
> 
> any help would be appreciated



If I remember correctly there's a platform you can hang off one side a little way back (It's sort of a reverse Y shape and it's not the path from where you came but the other path).


----------



## MetaKnightmareX (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah, so it might be my burner. Well I'll haveta try another friend's burner then. Sucks to hear it didn't work out for ya Predator =/


----------



## pedimaisum (Aug 28, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> How many pages is this going to be o.o''
> 
> Also anybody got it running with cfg cios rev 20?



CFG 58 (final release), cIOSX rev20b with ios57 base in the slot 250, loading from a FAT partition. Works great.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 28, 2010)

how do you remove the update with wii scrubber?


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 28, 2010)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> how do you remove the update with wii scrubber?


Right Click on the Update Partition  and then left click Delete Partitiion


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2010)

peeps in other forums reckon there is AP in where you have to scan a larvae nest they say it just disappears. i've heard of AP like this b4 they used it in bowsers story.


----------



## xshinox (Aug 28, 2010)

i too got the "an error has occured". burnt on a memorex dual layer at 2.4x speed and updated my wii with the cIOS rev20 by waninkoko. whats the problem?

i tried gecko os 1.9, gecko os latest version, neogamma r7; all gave me the error


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow I just realized in the last 15 seconds of the burning process of Other M that I didn't do two things:

a) Delete the Update Partition
b) Changed booktype to DVD-ROM

Lets see how this goes. I'm running WiiKey 2 on 4.2U. Note that I had to redownload the XB3 release instead of the iND release because the iND kept coming back as corrupted in WiiScrubber and when I placed it in my Wii I got a "An Error occurred. Eject the disc and shut off your Wii. Refer to your Wii Manual for troubleshooting options."

EDIT: Apparently IMGBurn kept the booktype setting to DVD-ROM but it still doesn't work. I still get the same error mentioned above which crashes my Wii. I have disc updates blocked with StartPatch, is that a problem? Going to try and burn without update partition on 2.4x instead of 4x.

P.S. Neogamma gave DiscID error 1189 when trying to mount the disc.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Aug 28, 2010)

I have my own legit copy, plays well on USB LOADER GX. The load times are a lot better. I kept the update partition, I just have updates blocked,,, by my priiloader.

CIOS 20b
Usb Loader GX 928.dol
249

Wynd


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 28, 2010)

What is the byte size of the ISO that others have?

I have seen: 8,506,048,512 bytes but I thought a D/L disc was meant to be: 8,511,160,320 bytes

Or am I mistaken?


----------



## squall23 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Lets see how this goes. I'm running WiiKey 2 on 4.2U. Note that I had to redownload the XB3 release instead of the iND release because the iND kept coming back as corrupted in WiiScrubber and when I placed it in my Wii I got a "An Error occurred. Eject the disc and shut off your Wii. Refer to your Wii Manual for troubleshooting options."
> 
> EDIT: Apparently IMGBurn kept the booktype setting to DVD-ROM but it still doesn't work. I still get the same error mentioned above which crashes my Wii. I have disc updates blocked with StartPatch, is that a problem? Going to try and burn without update partition on 2.4x instead of 4x.
> 
> P.S. Neogamma gave DiscID error 1189 when trying to mount the disc.


I didn't bother changing book type or delete the update partition and just burnt it as is with the correct layer break.  It works great on Gecko OS 1.9.3


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 28, 2010)

Bladexdsl

Sounds like there is issues with there game as i have beaten the game already and so have plenty of other people using usb. On a side note there is still plenty of stuff to do after the credits roll but im not gonna spoil anything but its well worth it plus there is anice return of an old enemy that me jump for joy with excitement


----------



## xshinox (Aug 28, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of IOS stuff you installed onto your wii?


----------



## millerman (Aug 28, 2010)

i have all the same problems as everyone else.  i have done everything possible from installing everything to scrubbing discs with each program.  i use usb loader gx and all ios's.  what worked for me was putting file on my 500 gig usb hard drive and running wiiflow 222 and it worked flawlessly.  i have a first gen wii with wiikey and all softmods.  nothing worked untill i used wiiflow 222.  didnt try 249 since 222 is best for dl games ive read all over the web.  neogamma r7 also but it dont load game. just stayed on black screen and thats it.  so everyone who is having issues still and is trying to do usb load for the game.  try wiiflow 222 and post back.  if your still trying to boot from dvd then gl.  im also using iso249 rev 17. on 4.2u system.  kids dont listen and updated my wii to 4.2 cause they dont know how to listen and not do disc updates.  game is good.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 28, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> what kind of IOS stuff you installed onto your wii?


Lastest cIOS 249 on base 57 & 250 on base 38. I kinda wouldn't like to use a softmod to load it though, I'd prefer my Wiikey 2.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Well guys,in about 2 hours I might have the game burned(DVD DL-R) to test stuff out to see if i can get it to work,but right now i have to wait for the friggen download limit from a site.(dont think i can say here,but its a file hosting site)


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 28, 2010)

For any WODE Users out there to get it working this has worked - well, at least past the usual crash point that happens anyway...


Change the GAME ID to be one of the the Dual layer games that was fixed in the past to work on WODE

Tested with SSBB NTSC code - RSBE01.

Only tested the game with the UPDATE Partition removed, ISO format, and changed Game ID. But it should work in WBFS format as long as the ID has been changed.

Yes, there is a known issue with WODE that is the GAME ID is not added to a specific routine in the WODE firmware it does not work properly from the DISC Channel. Goes fine via other loaders... However, this game always crashed at the usual place but it was decided to test changing the GAME ID for shits and giggles... Or last resort and it worked... WiiISORname v3 used to rename the GAME ID.

WiiISORenamer v3: http://www.mediafire.com/?2iimnjkonx3

GAME ID's that have been fixed in the past for are those for Sakura So Long My Love, SSBB, Metriod Triliogy. Sorry, you will have to look up the GAME ID's yourself as I do not have them on hand.

EDIT: Has been tested with the UPDATE Partition Remove and NOT Removed, ISO and WBFS format. All get past the usual crash place

EDIT 2:

SAKENS = NTSC Sakura - So Long My Love
SAKPNS = PAL Sakura - So Long My Love

RSBE01 = NTSC SSBB - Has been tested with this one
RSBP01 = PAL SSBB

RSME01 = NTSC Metroid Prime Trilogy
RSMP01 = PAL Metroid Prime Trilogy

Can't wait to get the PAL version next Tuesday. Shall be at the GAME store first thing


----------



## xshinox (Aug 28, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get what you guys mean by base. im goin to install darkcorp since my cioscorp is outdated. is that a good decision?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely.I already have Darkcorp, so i'll see what the game does on it when i can get it finshed downloaded.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok so i just tried to burn this to a DVD+R Dl disc with the suggested layer break and it didn't work. I have cios20 installed and im using Neogamma r9 I had darkcorp already installed before i updated to cios20.

Any suggestions?


----------



## xshinox (Aug 28, 2010)

lets hope installing darkcorp will make the game load for me *crosses fingers*


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 28, 2010)

phillyrider807 said:
			
		

> Ok so i just tried to burn this to a DVD+R Dl disc with the suggested layer break and it didn't work. I have cios20 installed and im using Neogamma r9 I had darkcorp already installed before i updated to cios20.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Welcome to the club, I can't get it working at all on my hardmod. Crashes my Wii each time it tries to mount.


----------



## 3DPiper (Aug 28, 2010)

I just played it for a couple hours, very fun! I like the old-school side-scroller action.. The auto-target makes simpler enemies a little too easy, though.. 

I wish there was already a walkthrough, I can't get to some of the hidden items yet.. Maybe I have to unlock something I guess..

I had no problems playing the game.. Downloaded, put onto HD via WBFS Manager, loaded with USB Loader GX.. everything worked fine..


----------



## Krestent (Aug 28, 2010)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> RSME01 = NTSC Metroid Prime Trilogy
> RSMP01 = PAL Metroid Prime Trilogy
> 
> Can wait to get the PAL version next Tuesday. Shall be at the GAME store first thing


MPT is R3Mx01.

EDIT:  Where do I go to get Adam to allow me to use Super Missiles?


----------



## 3DPiper (Aug 28, 2010)

_Where do I go to get Adam to allow me to use Super Missiles? _

Where did you get Super Missles? Is that the yellow thing you see on the side of the elevator shaft? I couldn't figure out how to get over there and get it..

I got the faster-charger-beam power up, and am now trying to figure out how to get the speed boost.. I can see it but not get it..


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 28, 2010)

super missles are acquired till your over half way done with the game.


----------



## Popid (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah so I dunno. It still crashes for me every time, I'm apparently 4 hours in - it's just after the bit where you need to find the green blood on the ground (which everyone seems to have trouble finding heh)...Adam tells you to hunt the creature, I go through the door and it goes into a cutscene where Samus falls down a shaft and then talks to herself a bit...Audio cuts out and then it either a) freezes in the hallway, if I boot on 249, or b) keeps running, if I use 222 or 223, but you can't pass through the green door, when you get near it it just comes up "Now Loading..." (disappears when you move away again) and that's it, trapped in there. If I hit map, it works the first time, hit it again and it doesn't respond, hitting "Home" causing a complete freeze

tried 249, 222, 223, 002 on and off, various random things, nothing helps. I've just re-extracted from the rar, will try another method of removing the update partition and/or scrubbing, if THAT doesn't work I'll redownload another copy tonight - what copy should I get now though? Maybe I shld wait I dunno. 

blah *sulk* etc heh


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl
> 
> Sounds like there is issues with there game as i have beaten the game already and so have plenty of other people using usb. On a side note there is still plenty of stuff to do after the credits roll but im not gonna spoil anything but its well worth it plus there is anice return of an old enemy that me jump for joy with excitement


what usb loaders exact version and what ciosx etc?


----------



## taggart6 (Aug 28, 2010)

Need some help.
I'm in sector one where I just slide down a ramp and killed some armadillo looking creatures.  The room requires super missles but I don't have them.  i can;t go back up the ramp because I don't have the jump jets or speed jets.  

There's a side room with a crack in the floor, but I went in and I don't see any where to go.


Suggestions?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 28, 2010)

2 possible problems you could be having.

1. you iso gets corrupted when you transfer it to your hdd or flash drive. this happened to me once with pokepark jpn version and a couple other games i had to redownload the game and reformat my hdd making sure to check for errors after that everything worked.

2. you downloaded a bad copy of the game this one is simple try a different download.


----------



## Popid (Aug 28, 2010)

Cheers...don't have the luxury of formatting this drive right now unfortunately but I'll dld another copy of the game tonight, not too much of a problem to do that anyway I guess, and try that, if that fails I'll figure out the drive situation. Actually sometimes when I plug this drive into the PC it comes up a dialogue to check for errors, I dunno if that's common with USB drives on windows or if maybe part of the drive could be corrupted or some such thing..


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 28, 2010)

Bladexdsl to answer your question

Wiiflow 141, CiosX20 base 57, System Menu 4.3U officially updated through Nintendo, Darkcorp 1.1 Installed, HBC 1.0.8 are my exact specs.


----------



## 3DPiper (Aug 28, 2010)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Need some help.
> I'm in sector one where I just slide down a ramp and killed some armadillo looking creatures.  The room requires super missles but I don't have them.  i can;t go back up the ramp because I don't have the jump jets or speed jets.
> 
> There's a side room with a crack in the floor, but I went in and I don't see any where to go.
> ...





Enter the side room by jumping on the hill(s) to the right of the super-missle door.. Once in the room where there are plants/bugs behind glass (with a little break in the glass you can ball through), you'll see an open hatch up high toward the end of the room were the door is.. Jump up there, pull up to ball, get the missles, then proceed to the next room..


----------



## taggart6 (Aug 28, 2010)

3DPiper said:
			
		

> taggart6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! I spent 10 min trying to ball bomb up to the stupid opening.  Never though to just jump in bipedal mode to hang on the ledge.


----------



## moosehunter (Aug 28, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> is there any music in this game other than ambient sounds? I know there are some basic scores on top of ambient sounds, but is that it?


Here's all the non-ambient music I could find.
http://www.brawlcustommusic.com/game/224


----------



## xshinox (Aug 28, 2010)

i updated using darkcorps 1.1 and still nothing. no loading through disc channel or neogamma r9 beta 44. could it be my cios 249 and the base stuff or was using memorex a bad idea?

sometimes it wont even show the logo on the disc channel; does that mean it couldnt read it? when i load up neogamma, it says my version is cIOS57 rev20 slot 249. should i change it and if so, to which one and how?


----------



## Popid (Aug 28, 2010)

It workd! I reripped from the .rar, used Wii Backup Manager this time to scrub and remove the update, (into 2gb wbfs chunks; remove update+full scrub) I noticed one of the .wbfs was a few BYTES or something larger than when I'd used wbfs_tool to create them last time, just tried it and it worked perfectly! go figure. Phew


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 28, 2010)

so is there any possible way of getting the game to less than 4gb to put on my USB? im cursed with no DL and only a 4gb USB drive


----------



## Krestent (Aug 28, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> so is there any possible way of getting the game to less than 4gb to put on my USB? im cursed with no DL and only a 4gb USB drive


Not yet.


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 28, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


has it ever actually been known to do that at all? lol


----------



## rip-it-up (Aug 28, 2010)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> 3DPiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was doing the exact same thing trying to bomb jump up the opening

my thought on the same are i like samus voice acting,its just as i imagined.
controls are ok,but i thiink it should be remote and nunchuk so you can point and shoot
probably would of had it like the prime games with the fmv of this.
graphics are not that great on my 42 1080p tv
metroid prime look much better

still fun game all the same


----------



## Past (Aug 28, 2010)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Need some help.
> I'm in sector one where I just slide down a ramp and killed some armadillo looking creatures.  The room requires super missles but I don't have them.  i can;t go back up the ramp because I don't have the jump jets or speed jets.
> 
> There's a side room with a crack in the floor, but I went in and I don't see any where to go.
> ...


Watch my walkthrough XD? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Visit My youtube page for the Metroid other m Walkthrough


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl to answer your question
> 
> Wiiflow 141, CiosX20 base 57, System Menu 4.3U officially updated through Nintendo, Darkcorp 1.1 Installed, HBC 1.0.8 are my exact specs.


i've got wiiflow i dunno if i have rev20 i used pimp my wii and told it to update everything?


----------



## Popid (Aug 28, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> so is there any possible way of getting the game to less than 4gb to put on my USB? im cursed with no DL and only a 4gb USB drive



gypsies?


----------



## KTroopA (Aug 28, 2010)

im using rev19 with coverfloader and the game keeps crashing at the ship scene where samus talks about the baby crying. ive copied just the game partion over using wii backup manager as has been suggested and then copied to HDD using WBFS manager, but still the same crash at the same spot. not tried deleting the update partition using wii scrubber - got a bit confused in this thread over what to use. how do i get the past the crash plz


----------



## Twilight747 (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone else got problems after creating a file and crashing after the first loading screen?


----------



## KTroopA (Aug 28, 2010)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> im using rev19 with coverfloader and the game keeps crashing at the ship scene where samus talks about the baby crying. ive copied just the game partion over using wii backup manager as has been suggested and then copied to HDD using WBFS manager, but still the same crash at the same spot. not tried deleting the update partition using wii scrubber - got a bit confused in this thread over what to use. how do i get the past the crash plz




oops it seems i actually have rev14 - not rev19 :s DOH. gona update to rev20 base 57. hopefully this shud fix it.


----------



## broksonic (Aug 28, 2010)

I did think you could walk round in 3d mode .


----------



## RedHero (Aug 28, 2010)

I've not read through all of the topic (so many pages), but  the game crashes for me in the CG cutscene after the tutorial (disc error). I'm using a backup loader to play the game (think forgot the name... something with Rev14). Can someone tell me which updates I'll need to play it?


----------



## SectionX (Aug 28, 2010)

This game is better than the last Prime game which is overrated as hell. Not touching Prime1+Prime 2 though.


----------



## LesMcQueen (Aug 28, 2010)

It's working for me on 4.1E, Wiiflow R92, IOS222 v5.1.

It didn't work until I updated Hermes.  It always crashed at the 'Baby Crying' FMV after the tutorial.


----------



## SunRisesInTheEas (Aug 28, 2010)

kinda shitty game. running on PAL system autopatched with error 002 fix set to "anti".


----------



## Twilight747 (Aug 28, 2010)

So noone else got my problem? I tried everything and i couldent get it fixed


----------



## MertenNor (Aug 28, 2010)

LesMcQueen said:
			
		

> It's working for me on 4.1E, Wiiflow R92, IOS222 v5.1.
> 
> It didn't work until I updated Hermes.  It always crashed at the 'Baby Crying' FMV after the tutorial.



is it hermes cIOS Installer 5.1 ?

MertenNor


----------



## SectionX (Aug 28, 2010)

working flawless for me. Wiikey v1 and 3.2E gecko OS 1.9.3.1


----------



## psykopat (Aug 28, 2010)

hey guys! Can you just give me a confirmation on something?
the nfo is claiming that the source was undurdumped, and miss the updates.
After checking by myself i got an iso size of 8 511 160 320 bytes, which is the correct size for a dual layer wii game if i'm correct.
then i opened it wii wiiscrubber tool, and i really see the updates in... 
So... does the nfo says bullshits? or the game is really a perfect full dump?
thanks for your returns guys.


----------



## Bladeforce (Aug 28, 2010)

Whats up with people saying this game is no good?? Have people lost the ability to find places when lost or the skill to complete bosses without an action to tell you how to? WELCOME TO 80's GAMEPLAY AND LONG MAY IT LAST!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2010)

Bladeforce said:
			
		

> Whats up with people saying this game is no good?? Have people lost the ability to find places when lost or the skill to complete bosses without an action to tell you how to? WELCOME TO 80's GAMEPLAY AND LONG MAY IT LAST!



No it's not that good because the controls are average, storyline is average, gameplay is average, and everything is just average.


----------



## zombymario (Aug 28, 2010)

Game works good on USB with cIOS 223 m-load. I played till the first boss and I it works perfectly!


----------



## LesMcQueen (Aug 28, 2010)

MertenNor said:
			
		

> is it hermes cIOS Installer 5.1 ?



Yep.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, im stuck AGAIN



Spoiler



When you meet the big dragon lookalike boss, and all the baby metroid spawns, wth are you supposed to do?


----------



## Sick Wario (Aug 28, 2010)

im using cfg loader and ios 222 and it works perfectly

loving the speed and mood of this game!


----------



## Popid (Aug 28, 2010)

Bladeforce said:
			
		

> Whats up with people saying this game is no good?? Have people lost the ability to find places when lost or the skill to complete bosses without an action to tell you how to? WELCOME TO 80's GAMEPLAY AND LONG MAY IT LAST!



Agree. some people's criticisms are valid, I have some of my own, but overall the game is pretty great IMO. I even like the way the control scheme works, overall. The simplicity of it being just the wiimote, but with the depth it has, is pretty genius actually - a simple oldschool 2d Metroid would be more than welcome still, at this point; it wasn't broken, so why fix it? I think that's how a lot of people are feeling and I sympathise and relate, but still as an experiment I think this really paid off and has created an enormously fun game. And I'm glad it isn't easy, doesn't hold your hand, I was worried it would (although with Team Ninja involved perhaps shouldn't have been.) And to me it does feel like a Metroid game both in tone/atmosphere and aesthetics, even if it feels a bit too linear and segmented...as someone said it feels a bit like Metroid Fusion updated/in 3d, although I really didn't like fusion haha so I'd say this is much better. And it's very actiony, shootemup...There're a LOT of sort of mini-boss fights, sometimes it almost feels like a Metroid boss rush mode or something, I think that adds to the feeling of linearity, as does the fact that you can move in 3 dimensions but the environments by and large are not open as we usually expect them to be when you can move like that, makes it feel constrictive. Although it does lend the game a good sense of forward momentum that keeps you wanting to keep going just a bit further at every save point

actually you know what it reminds me off? I can't believe nobody has said this, but it feels like Metroid by way of Bayonetta. Which may diminish the Metroid feeling in some ways or to some extent, but still makes for a helluva game IMO

but yes, next Metroid probably does need to be a 2d sidescroller with oldschool controls, and sprites (in HD, maybe), even if it's just released on wiiware...otherwise I may be amongst the naysayers THEN..but for now, this is good


----------



## RedHero (Aug 28, 2010)

LesMcQueen said:
			
		

> It's working for me on 4.1E, Wiiflow R92, IOS222 v5.1.
> 
> It didn't work until I updated Hermes.  It always crashed at the 'Baby Crying' FMV after the tutorial.



I did this and it still isn't working for me. Crashes at the same place. I also installed  cIOSX rev20. So anyone might know what I still need? I hadn't updated my Wii's homebrew stuff in a while.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Aug 28, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> working flawless for me. Wiikey v1 and 3.2E gecko OS 1.9.3.1



Seems to be working ok for me as well with that setup. Bit nervous though, as it crashed using neogamma at the bay crying fmv after the tutorial. Using gecko I got past that but still keep thinking it might crash again.

If anyone has it working straight from the disc channel using wiikey 1 I'd appreciate hearing how you did it.


----------



## Ares_Real (Aug 28, 2010)

Damn, Wii 4.1E, Neogamma r8 and Cios249 rev17, I put the disc in and the screen goes black with "And error has occured" message. Currently trying my second DVD DL, this time with update partition removed.

Anyone can help me? Should I update something on my Wii or whatnot?


----------



## 3DPiper (Aug 28, 2010)

_WELCOME TO 80's GAMEPLAY AND LONG MAY IT LAST!_

I agree, me and my kids just got through playing Metroid Fusion and Metroid Zero Mission on the Wii (GBA emulator) in preparation for Metroid Other M coming out.. It feels much better than the Prime series does.. I love the old Metroid series, very fun gameplay..


----------



## dippyx (Aug 28, 2010)

Working perfectly fine on Pal Wii 3.2e with original WiiKey.

Burned to DL using layerbreak at 2084960.

Stripped out update partition using Wii Scrubber 1.4

Launches from the normal disk channel - no need for Gecko OS/Neogamma.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 28, 2010)

Finished the game in 10:48 50% completed.



Spoiler



Then i went inside again, and there was something funny... Seems hard as hell!


----------



## nasune (Aug 28, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> Ok, im stuck AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First destroy all the metroids (freeze 'em and use missiles) then you'll have to shoot the stomach of the thing (use super missiles) and finally use the grapple beam to launch yourself into it's stomach and use your bombs (wait 'till your fully loaded and do it fast, or you'll die)


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 28, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> SnAQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response, a bit late though since i already finished the game... Nearly


----------



## phillyrider807 (Aug 28, 2010)

So is there anyone that got this working from a disc on a softmodded wii?(Not wiikey?)


----------



## fudgi (Aug 28, 2010)

RedHero said:
			
		

> LesMcQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need to scrub the release, either with wiiscrubber or the wii backupmanager into a .wbfs file (game partition only) this seems to be the issue for most ppl if they didnt ddo it like that


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys,i got the game working for me perfectly on a DVD DL-R!

I'm in game right now so i cant see what IOS i'm using but its the newest one.
And im using CIOS Rev20b or something like that.
On the newest Neo Gamma(9 something)
On a soft-modded wii

When you guys do all of that stuff,does the game say it cant weed?Take it out,put it back in,and keep trying to get it to read and in about a min it will read.The game will play flawlessly.

Note:The game WILL NOT load up on Disc Channel.It will say it cant read the disc.(on DVD DL-R)

Now im going to play right now,but i'm staying on here to see if you guys can get it working as well.Cant miss out on this game,guys.xP


----------



## ItsXamot (Aug 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Hey guys,i got the game working for me perfectly on a DVD DL-R!
> 
> I'm in game right now so i cant see what IOS i'm using but its the newest one.
> And im using CIOS Rev20b or something like that.
> ...



i only have 1 dual layer disc left! eek

i dont want to mess this up.
but i just want to know which release you have and if i need to do anything with it before i burn it.

i have the newest neo gamma, but i dont know what cios rev20b or whatever is 






help would be great.  this thread is 40 pages, i wish there was an faq section :\


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

ItsXamot said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Release isnt the secene.Just one of the first ones.And search on GBATemp's download section for Rev20.And click on the newest one.Game should work then.And hey,i only had one DL left too.But luckly it worked.


----------



## ItsXamot (Aug 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> ItsXamot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!

so i assume i can just find one release that works, install the newest cios? i think im still on cios rev17.. and then burn on my last dual layer and cross my fingers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds good to me






edit:  do i need to set a layer break or anything of that sort?


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I have found the secret to getting it to work, on disc and usb.

When taking off the update partition, I looked at the IOS' it used. The one it uses to reload the game, IOS56, is new. Here is what I used to get it to work.

Cios Rev20b
Darkcorp 1.1
IOS 56 v5661
Neogamma R9 beta 44 (this game won't read from the disc channel...)

After getting the wii to read the game id, it works great, no freezes what-so-ever.


----------



## VLinh (Aug 28, 2010)

What program do you guys use to burn Dual-layered Disc's?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> What program do you guys use to burn Dual-layered Disc's?


ImgBurn at 4x.


----------



## Loop (Aug 28, 2010)

Seem to have it working fine here with the following:

Latest Config Loader using 222-mload only
(I'm pretty sure I have Hermes v4 installed on 37-38 - was set up for Monster Hunter Tri)

System 3.2U
(I'm not sure which cIOS version I have - definitely not v20!)

only played up to the second Navigation (save) point
but enjoying it so far


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 28, 2010)

Reviews of this game should be much higher considering they usually give any wii game that doesn't absolutely suck a decent score.

Seriously Red Steel 2 is an 8.6? If so this game is a 9.7.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Aug 28, 2010)

Is it because i used a dvd+r dl and not a -??? I get dvd error 1208 when launching with neogamma r9. Im using cios56 rev 20


----------



## gokuguy (Aug 28, 2010)

phillyrider807 said:
			
		

> Is it because i used a dvd+r dl and not a -??? I get dvd error 1208 when launching with neogamma r9. Im using cios56 rev 20



This is normal for me, just take the disc out, put it back in, & try again. Also, it won't work if you didn't booktype the DVD+R to DVD-ROM.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Aug 28, 2010)

How do i change the booktype to dvd-rom? I only seep options for DVD+R

I only get the option to change to dvd-rom when i click DVD+R on the change drive tab. When i click DVD+R DL it says Failed. Reason-Incorrect Function


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm stuck in Sector 2. It's the 4th room after the second save station. There's a little passage way  or tunnel for morph ball, but that doesn't work because it goes up and the morph ball can't jump high enough.

The room seems divided into two parts. Any idea how I can get to the right side?

Edit: Nevermind, found a way.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2010)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> Reviews of this game should be much higher considering they usually give any wii game that doesn't absolutely suck a decent score.
> 
> Seriously Red Steel 2 is an 8.6? If so this game is a 9.7.


Seriously?

If anything Red Steel 2 is a prime example of a game that is worth 8/10.

This is one that is worth 6/10.


----------



## Coto (Aug 28, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> I think I have found the secret to getting it to work, on disc and usb.
> 
> When taking off the update partition, I looked at the IOS' it used. The one it uses to reload the game, IOS56, is new. Here is what I used to get it to work.
> 
> ...



Are you sure?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I begun playing this piece of god yesterday on a HDD through cIOS223 Hermes 5.1 and so far had no problems =).

-

OP: While this game may be DL (Dual Layer DVD) be careful on burning&playing it onto a Wii´s because lens stresses too much and may shorten its life. Be sure to get some higher quality media DL disk like Ritek/Ridata.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

ItsXamot said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt,because im using a DVD-R,and its working fine.(few slow-downs in loading and stuff,but not bad.) a\But if your using a DVD+R,you might want to just to be on the safe side.But if its -R,dont worry about that part.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh,and for those of you who have completed this game,or are pretty far in it:

Im stuck in Sector one.Cant really explain where i'm at,but heres a pic of the map.The one gray area at the top-right is the area i cant get to.Both sides need a different wepon.Anyone know where to go?

Heres the pic: WARNING: Map spoilers if nobody has got here yet. http://img843.imageshack.us/i/0828101321.jpg/


----------



## wyndcrosser (Aug 28, 2010)

Take a phootgraph of where you can't go any further... because I can't even tell where you're located at on the map.

Thanks

Wynd


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Oh,and for those of you who have completed this game,or are pretty far in it:
> 
> Im stuck in Sector one.Cant really explain where i'm at,but heres a pic of the map.The one gray area at the top-right is the area i cant get to.Both sides need a different wepon.Anyone know where to go?
> 
> Heres the pic: WARNING: Map spoilers if nobody has got here yet. http://img843.imageshack.us/i/0828101321.jpg/



You found the room where you can adjust the hologram stuff, right? There's like a bridge or something with the panel that turns the holograms on or off. If you adjust it so that you see glitches, you should be able to run to the end of the area and see a glitch with a gray wall with small crack in it. Go into Morph Ball, jump up, place a Bomb, and it'll blow a hole you can get into with your Morph Ball.

I got stuck on the very same part and needed help as well


----------



## Zerosan (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm on my 6th or 7th try now,
just update with latest cios....
btw. PAL 4.2E here, using Wode for image loading.
Why isn't there a skip video button?




*edit*
aaaaaaand, FAIL! damnit.


----------



## XLarge (Aug 28, 2010)

HOT damn! Great f'ing game! Best game I played in a long long time.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know,i just found that out right before i read this.xD Thanks though.xD


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry for being such a tard,guys,but alittle after you get through that hologram,i'm at an area that makes you go in FPS mode looking for something.What am i looking for?xD

EDIT:Found it.


----------



## DAZA (Aug 28, 2010)

got an issue when i play, im using latest USBloader, just after you do training another FMV happens, she talks about a distress call and it hangs, happened twice now, im using HDD to play, anyone else had the problem or a work around?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

DAZA said:
			
		

> got an issue when i play, im using latest USBloader, just after you do training another FMV happens, she talks about a distress call and it hangs, happened twice now, im using HDD to play, anyone else had the problem or a work around?


Hmm..Its weird this is happening to people with USB or disc..Disc worked fine for me and never froze once..

What stuff do you have installed on your wii,like what IOS and stuff?


----------



## Popid (Aug 28, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I'm stuck in Sector 2. It's the 4th room after the second save station. There's a little passage way  or tunnel for morph ball, but that doesn't work because it goes up and the morph ball can't jump high enough.
> 
> The room seems divided into two parts. Any idea how I can get to the right side?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, found a way.



how annoying is that bit! one thing with the game that does annoy me is how many "tricky puzzles" there appear to be that turn out to be just "woops no i just didnt see where to go" or cldnt find something to lock onto or whatever else hah, but ah well


----------



## DAZA (Aug 28, 2010)

TBH im not sure what IOS its using, had somebody else do it for me, if there is a way i can find out then ill let you know


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

DAZA said:
			
		

> TBH im not sure what IOS its using, had somebody else do it for me, if there is a way i can find out then ill let you know


No.Theres no way.However you can download it. I think the latest IOS is 5855 or something.(Somebody please correct me if i'm wrong)And what Rev do you have?You can check that by going in neo gamma if you have it.(not sure if USB loader requires it.)


----------



## Bladeforce (Aug 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Sorry for being such a tard,guys,but alittle after you get through that hologram,i'm at an area that makes you go in FPS mode looking for something.What am i looking for?xD




And this my friends is why 80's gaming rocks over todays pampered gameplay


----------



## DAZA (Aug 28, 2010)

hmm, im trying some other things, im not going to mess about with adding as im not 100% sure on what im doing. either that or wait for another resolve / update or iso release. some other people i know are trying it aswell


Also if someone is listening who does the USBloader cheats, if you could add in a "skip video" function i can play it "hopefully" lol


----------



## MetaKnightmareX (Aug 28, 2010)

Wait, how did you manage to get it running on a DVD-R DL mariosonic? At what point did you have to remove the disk and put it back in?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 28, 2010)

Working for me with the good ISO from the newsgroups.

CIOS v20 any loader.
Having to removing the update to get pass the protection is nonsense.



This is the bad copy from the newsgroups that freezes at the baby's cry fmv, this copy will not work no matter what you try.
[Metroid_Other_M_USA_Wii-iND ]-[01/83] - "metroid-other-m-ind.nfo" yEnc 

This is the working copy from the newsgroups.
[Metroid_Other_M]-[#[email protected]]-[001/101]-["Metroid_Other_M.par2"] yEnc


----------



## DAZA (Aug 28, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> This is the bad copy from the newsgroups that freezes at the baby's cry fmv, this copy will not work no matter what you try.
> [Metroid_Other_M_USA_Wii-iND ]-[01/83] - "metroid-other-m-ind.nfo" yEnc





im using Metroid_Other_M_PROPER_USA_WII-WiiTARD and it happens with fmv crash


----------



## Tanas (Aug 28, 2010)

DAZA said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried for hours with this version with no success.
[Metroid_Other_M_USA_Wii-iND ]-[01/83] - "metroid-other-m-ind.nfo" yEnc 

This copy worked first time, and with all loaders from disk and usb.
[Metroid_Other_M]-[#[email protected]]-[001/101]-["Metroid_Other_M.par2"] yEnc


----------



## joey2008 (Aug 28, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> DAZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Metroid_Other_M_USA_Wii-iND ]-[01/83] - "metroid-other-m-ind.nfo" yEnc  worked for me, it does says that dvd was missing, but when I tried to play it again it worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm already 2.5 hours in game


----------



## Tanas (Aug 28, 2010)

No idea whats going on then.


----------



## DAZA (Aug 28, 2010)

for the ones that arnt working, we are all sinking fast lol, ive done some updates and im yet to see the final result


----------



## Tanas (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but I noticed that James looked like David Beckham so i did a search and found this.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

MetaKnightmareX said:
			
		

> Wait, how did you manage to get it running on a DVD-R DL mariosonic? At what point did you have to remove the disk and put it back in?


I just removed it and put it back in on the newest Neo Gamma when it said "no disc" or something about the ID not reading.Every time i go to play it, i have to take it out and put it back in for about 3 mins,but atleast it works.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

And im stuck again.."FACEPALM'

http://img411.imageshack.us/f/0828101456.jpg/ Anyone remember this part in sector one,when your on a top floor or something?Right after the cutseen where everyone is at a computer.(wont spoil it for those who havent done it yet) and i looked everywhere,couldnt find out where to go.Found this door,but cant open it.What do i do?


----------



## DAZA (Aug 28, 2010)

NNOOOOO my wii is now a brick pmsl, well not quite a brick but doesnt play games anymore, Ah hell in a hand basket, if you dont know what your doing dont pimp your wii lol


----------



## KTroopA (Aug 28, 2010)

DAZA said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i was also getting the crash at the baby cry cut scene with samus in her ship. i found that my cios was still at rev14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. anyway i updated to rev20 and it worked fine after that. check what CIOS your on. rev14 does not support dual layer reading, i think rev17 and upwards does. i used this ISO 
[Metroid_Other_M_USA_Wii-iND ]-[01/83] - "metroid-other-m-ind, and stripped the game partion only using wii backup manager. put in on the HDD using WBFS manager 3.0. works all fine from there.

NTSC wii @ 4.0
coverfloader latest version (1.3)


----------



## MetaKnightmareX (Aug 28, 2010)

When it says "DVD Err(1208), Disc ID"? once you get past that you don't have to reinsert again though do you?


----------



## Krestent (Aug 28, 2010)

I got to this room which is mostly underwater with a few islands (after seeing the furry creature for the second time) and a charge beam switch.  What do I do here?
EDIT:  What do I do after hitting the switch that makes the water go continuously up and down?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2010)

Does  Metroid_Other_M_PROPER_USA_WII-WiiTARD work fine? I am downloading it now and need to know if I need to put in a layer break when Im burning it..Also, do I have to add anything in my Wii in order to make this work? I am on firmware 4.0..I hear about the many issues with this game so I want to be sure this one works before I burn it


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 28, 2010)

Hopefully someone can help me out here. There is a missile tank in the same room as Samus' ship in the Main Sector, on a ledge a bit north. There is a door leading to that ledge, but it is locked.

Anyone know how to get there? It's that last upgrade I need, I'm on 99% >.


----------



## LostStefan (Aug 28, 2010)

Somebody Help! I downloaded Metroid Other M form one tracker which was 4.31GB before extraction, and about 8GB after the process. I burnt the game using Imgburn on Verbatim 8.5GB DVD+R DL, also, I set the layer break to 2084960. Well, firstly I tries Hermes Uloader and the game crashed( black screen) after the language selection menu. Then, using Neogamma and Gecko OS( both latest versions) I successfully completed the tutorial. Unfortunately for me, the game crashed during the cutscene right after the tutorial( distress signal, when zooming Samus's face). I tried numerous times, and the game keeps crashing and crashing. Please, help me out. I am not good at this cios stuff, so please explain everything in detail. I am guessing that something is wrong with my cios, since Uloader failed to launch the game properly. 

P.S. I have a PAL Wii 4.1E. It's also chipped. 

THANKS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the Crying baby scene, I guess. And yes, the game crashed right after the camera points to Samus! HELP ME OUT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to play this game so badly!


----------



## mercenary96 (Aug 28, 2010)

which one is the crying baby scene ? for me it crashes in the video right after the control tutorial when the camera points directly to samus.


----------



## KTroopA (Aug 28, 2010)

mercenary96 said:
			
		

> which one is the crying baby scene ? for me it crashes in the video right after the control tutorial when the camera points directly to samus.



yea thats the one. there is no actual baby heh. it just kinda pulled that name :/ if you get past you should see samus in her ship land somehwere


----------



## Krestent (Aug 28, 2010)

LostStefan said:
			
		

> Somebody Help! I downloaded Metroid Other M form -snip- which was 4.31GB before extraction, and about 8GB after the process. I burnt the game using Imgburn on Verbatim 8.5GB DVD+R DL, also, I set the layer break to 2084960. Well, firstly I tries Hermes Uloader and the game crashed( black screen) after the language selection menu. Then, using Neogamma and Gecko OS( both latest versions) I successfully completed the tutorial. Unfortunately for me, the game crashed during the cutscene right after the tutorial( distress signal, when zooming Samus's face). I tried numerous times, and the game keeps crashing and crashing. Please, help me out. I am not good at this cios stuff, so please explain everything in detail. I am guessing that something is wrong with my cios, since Uloader failed to launch the game properly.
> 
> P.S. I have a PAL Wii 4.1E. It's also chipped.
> 
> THANKS!


You can't say the name of that site here.  Edit it out before a mod sees it.  
What cIOS rev are you using


----------



## LostStefan (Aug 28, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> LostStefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have just edited this issue, sorry, I didn't know it was not allowed. I am new to this. I don't know which cIOS I'm using, I think it was 222 on Uloader( when it froze after the language selection) and the latest neogamma and Gecko OS, if that's the question. If I answered incorrectly, how do I check the thing you asked me?

My version of the game is- [Wii]Metroid_Other_M[NTSC][MULTi3][PROPER][WiiTARD]


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2010)

I posted this on page 42 but did not get a response so I thought I'd ask it again

Does Metroid_Other_M_PROPER_USA_WII-WiiTARD work fine? I am downloading it now and need to know if I need to put in a layer break when Im burning it..Also, do I have to add anything in my Wii in order to make this work? I am on firmware 4.0..I hear about the many issues with this game so I want to be sure this one works before I burn it 

Also I have a modchip as well and I believe I have the latest ISOS


----------



## LostStefan (Aug 28, 2010)

How od I update ISOS or CIOS I don't know what's the deal. THe game crashes during the cutscene!


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 28, 2010)

PM me if anyone gets this properly burned on a WiiKey 2.


----------



## nusilver (Aug 28, 2010)

This has been posted by others before, but I thought I'd throw it out there again for those having trouble.  I got the game running, but it would frequently crash during cut scenes, and I had other issues, where "loading" would stay on the screen and doors wouldn't open.  At the time, I was using ciosxrev20b/57/249; I tried using ios56 as well, with no luck. I was about ready to give up - I have a copy on pre-order with Amazon anyway (and I hope all of you playing this have also pre-ordered it or are planning to buy it!). Then I tried one more thing - shifting to ios222/223 - and I've been playing for hours now without issue.

Here are links to the steps I took to get this working properly (from a USB HDD):

1) Download http://cfg-loader.googlecode.com/files/cfg59a-222.dol, put it in a folder called "cfg loader" or something appropriate, inside the "apps" folder of your SD card. Don't forget to rename cfg59a-222.dol to "boot.dol"

2) Next, follow all the steps on this page: http://gwht.wikidot.com/ios236 - download and run IOS236 installer v1. When you're installing ios236, select "I have no use for pirated games," otherwise you'll go through some hassle as the coder chides you for piracy; you'll have to delete the installer from your SD card and re-install it. Again, select "I have no use for pirated games," I think it's option 2.

3) Follow all the steps here next: http://gwht.wikidot.com/hermes-ios222-223 - it's very important you go through ALL steps 1-12 in the installation procedure section. 

4) Launch the homebrew channel, run cfg loader 59a 222, and select your game from your appropriate storage device. If it tells you something about FAT partitions and no partitions found, select the WBFS partition I'm assuming you've already set up on your HDD. No further configuration is necessary. 

5) Enjoy the game, and if you like it, buy it: http://www.amazon.com/Metroid-Other-M-Nint...7890&sr=8-1


----------



## Markan (Aug 28, 2010)

Is anyone here stuck in Sector 3 after using 3 grappling hooks with the 2 flame enemies below it? Ive searched for hours for an exit but cant find one (the door is locked).
I already think that this is a bug or maybe some AP... dunno Ive just searched for too long. Can anyone help? thx...


)Btw. Im using the IND-Release and didnt have any problems (unless the above is one of em). The WiiTard release only works for me If I load the game with the IND one and change the discs then otherwise the WiiTard one simply doesnt start.
The IND one works via Wii Menu or Gecko Loader with my PAL Wii.)


----------



## Fr0gg0 (Aug 28, 2010)

I give up on metroid other m now, ive tried all usb loaders using 249 or 222 as loading ios and i have hermes 222/223 with base 38/37 and ciosx20b 249 with base 56.

Ive tried reinstalling all of them alot of times, still the same. Freezes at the baby cutscene.


----------



## Cota (Aug 28, 2010)

Can someone help me? I also used a dvd+r dl with the proper layeer break, but darkcorp (1.1 btw) doesn't recognize it, it justs doesn't show on the system menu.
What are the steps needed to make a proper burn to run on darkcorp?


----------



## SectionX (Aug 28, 2010)

Fr0gg0 said:
			
		

> I give up on metroid other m now, ive tried all usb loaders using 249 or 222 as loading ios and i have hermes 222/223 with base 38/37 and ciosx20b 249 with base 56.
> 
> Ive tried reinstalling all of them alot of times, still the same. Freezes at the baby cutscene.



you're using a bad dump i think


----------



## Herasy (Aug 28, 2010)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Hopefully someone can help me out here. There is a missile tank in the same room as Samus' ship in the Main Sector, on a ledge a bit north. There is a door leading to that ledge, but it is locked.
> 
> Anyone know how to get there? It's that last upgrade I need, I'm on 99% >.


----------



## Fr0gg0 (Aug 28, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> Fr0gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im using the wiitard proper one, i've tried this one too, no luck there. And i've tried deleting the update folder too. :'


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Anybody know what to do in Sector 2?I'm at the begining of it.Went through a few rooms,did stuff,came to an ice room(whole place is ice so far) that a bridge fell(there was a health upgrade on the other side..Anyone know how to get this?)went in the next room,saved,went to the next room and im blocked by a pile of ice/snow that it says i can only blow up with a super missle.I checked everywhere else in Sector 2 and cant find anything.Anyone know where to go?

EDIT: Nvm.Got it.xD


----------



## nusilver (Aug 28, 2010)

Fr0gg0 said:
			
		

> I give up on metroid other m now, ive tried all usb loaders using 249 or 222 as loading ios and i have hermes 222/223 with base 38/37 and ciosx20b 249 with base 56.
> 
> Ive tried reinstalling all of them alot of times, still the same. Freezes at the baby cutscene.



did you try all of the steps I posted above? I realize you say you already have all of those things, but sometimes it helps to start from the beginning.


----------



## rip-it-up (Aug 28, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> I got to this room which is mostly underwater with a few islands (after seeing the furry creature for the second time) and a charge beam switch.  What do I do here?
> EDIT:  What do I do after hitting the switch that makes the water go continuously up and down?



i need help on this part to please


----------



## LostStefan (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't play games with a USB loader, I use discs. Are these steps useless for me, then?- I'm stuck on step 2. When trying to install iso 236 it just can't, the installer gives an error! My game crushes on the cutscene after the tutorial, help, somebody!


----------



## MMX (Aug 28, 2010)

Fr0gg0 said:
			
		

> SectionX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try 'pimp my wii'
checks your wii for outdated,uninstalled ioses and installs them automatically. Fixed it for me.


----------



## Herasy (Aug 28, 2010)

rip-it-up said:
			
		

> Krestent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the water goes down, you need to jump under the wall the charge beam switch is on and wallkick up.


----------



## godsakes (Aug 28, 2010)

to anyone else having problems with crashes, when i first tried it was crashing on the scene after the tutorial. I tried updating to CIOS rev 20 but that made things worse, games that had worked before now didn't so i reinstalled CIOS rev 17 and installed hermes 5.1 

so far it works with CIOS rev 17 & hermes 5.1 (setting the game to use 222).  


(PS aside from choosing network install options, i always install these CIOS using their default settings)


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 28, 2010)

Okay I found some spare Verbatim DVD+R DL and burned an XB3 release with removed update partition. Wii recognized it almost instantly via WiiKey 2. Ran it and after some time in the "Now Loading" area, the Wii's DVD drive will turn off and get a black screen for all of about 2 seconds before it says "The disc cannot be read" with Other M font and style.Same result with NeoGamma.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry guys for asking so many qustions.I keep thinking i dont know something about the game,then i find it out.xD But this i'm positive i cant find out.

This door. http://img844.imageshack.us/f/0828101749.jpg/ How do i open it?


----------



## highanimalhouse (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm on DARKCORPS v1.0 and I tried to load the disc. I get a disc-read error after the "Select Language/Subtitles" screen. I tried to install cIOSX rev20 and IOS57 & 60 but no luck. 

Like I said, I'm getting a retail copy Tuesday. Hopefully, it'll work for me then.


----------



## Markan (Aug 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Sorry guys for asking so many qustions.I keep thinking i dont know something about the game,then i find it out.xD But this i'm positive i cant find out.
> 
> This door. http://img844.imageshack.us/f/0828101749.jpg/ How do i open it?




I assumed that you need some kind of upgrade for Rocket Launcher for 5 simultaneous lock-ons. Thats not the right way anyway. Ive only seen 1 such door so far if thats your first then it definetly is not the right way.

edit: anyone at sector 3 past that closed red door after 3 grappling hooks? Ive searched for 4 hours and cant find a way out, Im stuck in that area...


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Markan said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay,well i went backwards and i didnt see anything new.I'm blocked in from some point though,from something i have to blow up with a Super Missel..


----------



## Fedex14 (Aug 28, 2010)

okay this is unbelievable, the game is freezing AGAIN, this time much later into the game, during a cutscene when you unlock super missiles, it's freezing just like baby's cry scene :S

any idea? im using configurable usb loader, ciosx rev20 ios 249 ios 56

*before it froze on the baby's cry scene, but it worked removing the update partition. Now it's freezing again :S*


----------



## bnui_ransder (Aug 28, 2010)

Im getting a really weird thing. The game runs perfectly fine, but during the beginning tutorial, after you have to use the First Person View to look for the enemy, the guy stops giving me things to do, so im just stuck running around in the training room. I killed the enemy, and looked around at EVERYTHING I could think of, but nothing.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Fedex14 said:
			
		

> okay this is unbelievable, the game is freezing AGAIN, this time much later into the game, during a cutscene when you unlock super missiles, it's freezing just like baby's cry scene :S
> 
> any idea? im using configurable usb loader, ciosx rev20 ios 249 ios 56
> 
> *before it froze on the baby's cry scene, but it worked removing the update partition. Now it's freezing again :S*


No because im not at the super missles yet.When do you get super missles?Im at a point where i need them,but cant find hem.


----------



## Markan (Aug 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Markan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant really remember which super missile door youre at because there were 2, 3 or 4 of them or so. But each time there was one, if you hav to get thru then in that same room there should somewhere be a hole where u can go in with morph ball. just look around. Or maybe you have to bomb some crack or something else so a hole reveals. but it should be in the same room as the door.


----------



## Fedex14 (Aug 28, 2010)

ARGH im so pissedddddd, i cant believe it isnt working AGAIN

it's still freezing, i dont know what cios to use or anything


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

Fedex14 said:
			
		

> ARGH im so pissedddddd, i cant believe it isnt working AGAIN
> 
> it's still freezing, i dont know what cios to use or anything


What CIOS are you using?And are you on USB or disc?I'll check this out when i get to it.

Im stuck at the generator room or whatever right now.(moving stuff and wall jumping) cant get that last wall jump to work..


----------



## sid0101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Alright, I'm stuck and I'm hoping you guys can help.  
I'm in Sector One and after...
a certain someone shoots a certain big thing off samus with a big huge gun, there's a cut scene where they examine a fallen comrade... I'm stuck looking at the back of their heads... any clues?


----------



## Markan (Aug 28, 2010)

sid0101 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm stuck and I'm hoping you guys can help.
> I'm in Sector One and after...
> a certain someone shoots a certain big thing off samus with a big huge gun, there's a cut scene where they examine a fallen comrade... I'm stuck looking at the back of their heads... any clues?



that one got me stuck too for 30-60 mins as well... look right of them like 90 degrees... on the field there is like green slime... I overlooked it cuz it almost looks like grass or something. You have to analize that.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 28, 2010)

Meh... I got bored of the game already haha. Reached to the first save point and I turned off the game.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 28, 2010)

I need help..Again.(even though most of the time i said i did but then i find out i can do it myself.xD)

What are you soposed to find when you have to be in FPS mode in the snow place after(SPOILERS) Mariece or whatever his name is dies?


----------



## Markan (Aug 29, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I need help..Again.(even though most of the time i said i did but then i find out i can do it myself.xD)
> 
> What are you soposed to find when you have to be in FPS mode in the snow place after(SPOILESR) Mariece or whatever his name is dies?



was stuck there too for 15 min... just look up there to the building with the windows... in one of those there is a woman. move the cursor on her and that should be it.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Markan said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but,wich window?Dont think i see a woman in one of em.

EDIT: Got it.Thanks.


----------



## bnui_ransder (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright, so now the same problem I had before, but different now. I upgraded to the new Waninkoko's rev20 like someone else said it worked for them.

And the same point, after going into first person to find and shoot the enemy on the roof during the training in the very beginning, instead of having nothing to do I now lose all control over Samus and my controller disconnects from the Wii, and I am not able to connect it again.

I have no idea whats goign on, since having read through a bunch of pages, no one seems to be having this problem.


----------



## Daxa (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay look I'm sorry if this has been answered, im sorry if Im just being ignorant but I can't figure this out.

I have tried several different things for about the entire day.
I read wiitard metroid other m was better, so I got that
I read the one guide posted here inwhich I added a new usbloader, and added ios236
I then updated cios rev20b with base 57, and then the other 249
The only other thing i have read about is removing the update partition with wiiscrubber, I don't know how to do that, I have only used wiiscrubber once and that was about a year ago and a quick run down on how to get that, also the WBFS manager didn't work so I'm assuming I need another, but I don't know what it's called or anything.

Is there something elese? am I missing something? It's just gotten more frustrating throughout the day :/

edit: it's the problem in the "baby's cry" where it zooms on samus's face and just freezes.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2010)

This game is also freezing for me at the point when it zooms into her eyes in the second cutscene (referred to as Baby's Cry).

Tried 249, 222 mload still nothing.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> This game is also freezing for me at the point when it zooms into her eyes in the second cutscene (referred to as Baby's Cry).
> 
> Tried 249, 222 mload still nothing.


Do 223 CFG USBloader.

finished the game on that.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat it?Then do you know where to go after you get the wave beam?No where there so i went back to the spot with that boss.The yellow vehicle one.It says i have to go back before that,but its closed in.you know where i go?I''m getting tired now(Yet its only 7:40 PM here) so im not as smart now.xD


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

To be honest I have no idea what I did.

Game was pretty boring, I'm just on auto pilot playing it.

Saying that I couldn't guide anyone on games I've loved.


----------



## ARISMENDY_64 (Aug 29, 2010)

usbloader gx , wiiflow ,cios 20 ......


----------



## Tanas (Aug 29, 2010)

Just for testing I used.

neogamma R8 Beta 12 from disk with the update still there


----------



## bceagles (Aug 29, 2010)

Uh, a little help? I'm stuck at Sector One right after *minor spoilers*

you beat that giant worm thing, and it unlocks a Door that's normally locked at the save station. I checked the terminal, which made the area into a grass-like place, but there's one of those weird barriers, and I can't get past it. I've spent like an hour looking, haha.


----------



## Teep (Aug 29, 2010)

Wiiflow, IOS249 ver20, removed update partition. Works like a charm now.

4.2e Wii with D2C chip.


----------



## Suicide (Aug 29, 2010)

bceagles said:
			
		

> Uh, a little help? I'm stuck at Sector One right after *minor spoilers*
> 
> you beat that giant worm thing, and it unlocks a Door that's normally locked at the save station. I checked the terminal, which made the area into a grass-like place, but there's one of those weird barriers, and I can't get past it. I've spent like an hour looking, haha.


After you turn on the cloaking device, notice in the back how there is a piece of the wall still shown?

Look carefully and you'll notice a small crack there.

I think you know what to do after that.


----------



## Daxa (Aug 29, 2010)

how do I remove the update partition? I scrubbed it but then what is the software to load it onto my HDD as the wbfs manager 3.0 isn't working for the scrubbed file.


----------



## bceagles (Aug 29, 2010)

Suicide said:
			
		

> bceagles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My. Hero.


----------



## Markan (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a question: If a game which supposedly needs a layer-break is burned without one, does it mean that it wont start at all or just get stuck in the gameplay later on somewhere?


----------



## Pizzadude176 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello everyone. Sorry for joining up for this site just to ask a question, but I'm in need of some help in the game.

In sector 2, right after you get the wave beam, there is a room where there's a large metal ramp with a step just before it and water falling to the right side of it. What am I supposed to do in this room?


----------



## loash (Aug 29, 2010)

so my game just froze again during a cutscene....about 4-5 hours in when you fight


Spoiler



ridley, it freezes when anthony is shooting at him



ugh, this game is giving me headaches. i'm using cfgloader, ios222/223 with 002fix and update partition deleted. what else should i do?


----------



## tj445 (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe your loader cant handle ISOs that are for two layers?

because Ridley and the Super Missiles are on halfway through the game so it might mean that  its getting stuck because of that

wither that or you have a underdumped one


----------



## Teep (Aug 29, 2010)

um... alright, stuck at a weird spot, might be AP.

I defeated the giant pink lizard thing while the other guys were fighting off the smaller creatures.. After that they're all gathered around some corps and I can't seem to figure out what I have to scan in order to progress. Stuck in first person of course.


----------



## loash (Aug 29, 2010)

tj445 said:
			
		

> Maybe your loader cant handle ISOs that are for two layers?
> 
> because Ridley and the Super Missiles are on halfway through the game so it might mean that  its getting stuck because of that
> 
> wither that or you have a underdumped one



im using IND's release. i just installed ciosxr20b and used ios249 and still froze

if it matters, my hdd is fat32


----------



## jan777 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pizzadude176 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. Sorry for joining up for this site just to ask a question, but I'm in need of some help in the game.
> 
> In sector 2, right after you get the wave beam, there is a room where there's a large metal ramp with a step just before it and water falling to the right side of it. What am I supposed to do in this room?



Ahh, I really want to help you. got stuck on that for about 2 hours.

Got to the ice room on the left, then speedboost your way to the end of the room (north), then shinespark up (directly up) there is a morphball bomb thingy in there.    
go in, and you'll be in a "maze" just go through it and in the end, where you'll find an energy tank, you can charge a bean and shoot at the switch on the other sied of the glass. then whyen you go back to that metal room, there will be platforms now.


----------



## Suicide (Aug 29, 2010)

the_Predator said:
			
		

> um... alright, stuck at a weird spot, might be AP.
> 
> I defeated the giant pink lizard thing while the other guys were fighting off the smaller creatures.. After that they're all gathered around some corps and I can't seem to figure out what I have to scan in order to progress. Stuck in first person of course.


Turn around and scan a little pool of green ooze in front of the vehicle.


----------



## Krestent (Aug 29, 2010)

How do I get past the beginning of Sector 3 when this creature keeps instantly killing me?


----------



## Suicide (Aug 29, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> How do I get past the beginning of Sector 3 when this creature keeps instantly killing me?


Which creature?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm at the final boss.Can anyone tell me how to beat it?(SPOILERS) (yes,its that big metroid turtle like thing that spits out the metroids)


----------



## caleb4god (Aug 29, 2010)

i cant even get this game to fully load onto a usb. works fine on my 3.2u with wiikey, darkcorp and all the necessary ioses. all other games prior to this one work and have not given me this problem. has anyone else not been able to dump the game to their hdd? it freezes when i try through disc and from the image using wbfs manager

EDIT: got it to dump via wbfs to 16gb flash drive. i thinks my hdd was the prob.


----------



## brainwabrain (Aug 29, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I'm at the final boss.Can anyone tell me how to beat it?(SPOILERS) (yes,its that big metroid turtle like thing that spits out the metroids)





Spoiler



Use his belly as a shield and keep firing.  Once you have frozen all of the metroids, fire a super missile at them


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Just beat the game.The TRUE final boss was awesome.Dont have 100%,but i'll do that another day.

And thanks guys for the help.


----------



## ctkxtreme (Aug 29, 2010)

I was able to play the game fine up until I hit the cutscene with Ridley, and it froze there. (Using CFG Loader) Is it from the same problem that's causing everyone to freeze on the Baby's Cry cutscene?


----------



## bloodomen2 (Aug 29, 2010)

i got a problem with the cutscenes of the game !
gameplay works fine but the cgi and ingame cutscenes have big lags 
is there any way to fix it ? i play through neogamma


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

Im trying to get 100% item collection in the game, but there´s two items that i have no clue on how to get.
Perhaps someone here can help out.



Spoiler



This is Sector 1, in the big slope you´ll have to slide down and use Speed Booster to get up again.
In the middle of that slope, is a Super Missile door, but it feels like there should be a platform or so to stand on, only i cant find it.

http://img686.imageshack.us/i/img0018ntf.jpg/

And on the main sector, there´s a item on the "upper deck" of the control bridge, how do i get there?

And in Bioweapon Research Center, there´s a Missle powerup inside the wall on the top floor, how do you reach that?


----------



## Taik (Aug 29, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> Im trying to get 100% item collection in the game, but there´s two items that i have no clue on how to get.
> Perhaps someone here can help out.
> 
> 
> ...



In sector one you have to run up the slope (with the accelerator) then while sliding down, shoot a super missile (basically start sliding, go to 1st person mode and lock/charge/shoot) then go up again and go down, use the grapple beam.

For the upped deck one, remember the restrooms ?
In the room leading to the restrooms, upstairs, there is a small opening with air coming out, open it (with a bomb IIRC) and enter, it'll lead you to the upper deck.

Still looking for the bioweapon research center one.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> SnAQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`

For the one you are looking for 


Spoiler



In the Control Room, there´s three round shaped glasses on the floor, go into morph ball and place a bomb on the middle one,


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well yeah i got it working but found Metroid Prime 3 corruption to be  better, it had smoother controls and better story imo, sorry but after geting 12 hours in and almost done story im nt really enjoying it


----------



## WiiPower (Aug 29, 2010)

bloodomen2 said:
			
		

> i got a problem with the cutscenes of the game !
> gameplay works fine but the cgi and ingame cutscenes have big lags
> is there any way to fix it ? i play through neogamma



If you play via disc that's to be expected. All you can do is to see if cIOS56rev20 is faster for disc loading too(which i doubt!) and create as good as possible burns.


----------



## SectionX (Aug 29, 2010)

bloodomen2 said:
			
		

> i got a problem with the cutscenes of the game !
> gameplay works fine but the cgi and ingame cutscenes have big lags
> is there any way to fix it ? i play through neogamma



It is because your wiikey is set to 3X dvd speed? I downloaded the beta 1.99 version and now it got rid of the cutscene lag


----------



## joey2008 (Aug 29, 2010)

cant get further in sector 2, there is a long room with 2 fans.. from the left one are coming those flying things.. cant shoot the nest down and everytime I got shot from the lift on the left, please help me!


----------



## bloodomen2 (Aug 29, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> bloodomen2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do i change the version of the wiikey?


----------



## red_fox (Aug 29, 2010)

joey2008 said:
			
		

> cant get further in sector 2, there is a long room with 2 fans.. from the left one are coming those flying things.. cant shoot the nest down and everytime I got shot from the lift on the left, please help me!


You have to shoot the nest, try standing closer and from either side. It took a while for me to get it but it is possible.


----------



## JeySee (Aug 29, 2010)

red_fox said:
			
		

> joey2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also freeze the fans with a fully charged shot.


----------



## KageJuin (Aug 29, 2010)

hello, I tried going through all of this, but I'm using the USB loader GX and tried playing this game with 222,223 and 249, but it won't start up at all.
does anybody have an idea what the general requirements are to play the game? because I'd like to play it now =S


----------



## XLarge (Aug 29, 2010)

KageJuin said:
			
		

> hello, I tried going through all of this, but I'm using the USB loader GX and tried playing this game with 222,223 and 249, but it won't start up at all.
> does anybody have an idea what the general requirements are to play the game? because I'd like to play it now =S


Hi, try downloading the app: PimpMyWii. it'll update all ios'es to the latest version! When you're ready doing that try booting the game with ios 202 and vidtv patch on.

btw can someone tell me how long this game is?


----------



## lowbrow (Aug 29, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

How utterly annoying, Im stuck at 98% items collected :/

One is still left in Bioweapon Research Center at the top floor, inside  a wall.,
I can even see the missile, but i have no clue on how to obtain it.

The second is in Sector 1, near the disabled elevator..

Tips appreicitaded!


----------



## Goemon (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry, I've been right through this thread and updated everything that I can see and I'm still getting the crash on the baby crying  cutscene!

Current setup:

Wii 4.0E
DLed CIOSX rev20b and installed the cIOS249 with ISO57 v5918 as the base
running the game from GX USB loader 938 (default settings)
ISO - partition removed, converted to wbfs, running from a USB stick (transferring with Wi backup manager)

It's still crashing! What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

Goemon said:
			
		

> Hey guys, sorry, I've been right through this thread and updated everything that I can see and I'm still getting the crash on the baby crying  cutscene!
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> ...



Set the game to use IOS 222, and it should work.


----------



## bloodomen2 (Aug 29, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> bloodomen2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i updated and it helped! 
but damn that update was anoying 
they gave no instructions on how to install ! anyway i had  to eject the disc 2 times for the update to install


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

There, 99% completed!
Now there´s only that DAMNED item in Bioweapon Research Center left, anyone gotten 100% in that section yet?


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 29, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> There, 99% completed!
> Now there´s only that DAMNED item in Bioweapon Research Center left, anyone gotten 100% in that section yet?


Where do you see how many % of the items you already have?


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> SnAQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you finished the game, you can see it by pressing + and at the main menu.


----------



## Goemon (Aug 29, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> Goemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm, do this in the GX USB loader?
I did this from the loader and a couple of things happened...

Firstly when I tried to switch it said CIOS will only load with Hermes rev4. after I dismissed this screen it was still on IOS 222.
Then when the game booted it said: FS error bad magic but the game still loaded...And it crashed in the same place.

What are these issues?

Do I have to install Hermes CISO?


----------



## Daxa (Aug 29, 2010)

WEll I went in, deleted the update partition, converted to wbfs, transfered to hdd with wiibackup, then I used ios 222, loaded metroid. And still freezes at baby crying scene...anyone know anything? :/


----------



## miyagiCE (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm stuck on the boss fight in Room MW of the Bioweapon Research Center. Any ideas as to how to beat this metroid spewing lizard-like son of a bitch?


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

miyagiCE said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I'm stuck on the boss fight in Room MW of the Bioweapon Research Center. Any ideas as to how to beat this metroid spewing lizard-like son of a bitch?





Spoiler



Freeze the Metroids, kill them off with missiles then you should figure it out


----------



## miyagiCE (Aug 29, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> miyagiCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nope, still don't get it. :/ He briefly gets up onto his rear feet, but I don't see any missile targets or anything on his front while he does it.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

miyagiCE said:
			
		

> SnAQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Freeze the metroids with a charged attack, kill them with missiles,when it´s just you and the boss target him around his face (i belive) and shoot Then comes a cutscene, then shoot him in the stomach and then grapple beam inside his mouth and bomb him (real fast, otherwise you´ll die)


----------



## Charon (Aug 29, 2010)

looks like im not the only one having trouble getting that last freakin missile in bioweapons research LOL

But so far I noticed theres mophball holes in the walls left and right to it. In the room behind the window to the right of it, theres a hole in the bottom o_o
And then if you go to the lower part of this room and look up in that corner you can see another one, which you can't reach however, so I guess this is where you come out after u pick it up....

x___X


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> looks like im not the only one having trouble getting that last freakin missile in bioweapons research LOL
> 
> But so far I noticed theres mophball holes in the walls left and right to it. In the room behind the window to the right of it, theres a hole in the bottom o_o
> And then if you go to the lower part of this room and look up in that corner you can see another one, which you can't reach however, so I guess this is where you come out after u pick it up....
> ...



Im guessing you have to enter from below to get that missile, but im not sure about it.
But PLEASE, if you do figure it out PLEASE send me a Private Message here since im dying to get it and get 100%
And ofcourse i´ll do the same.


----------



## ConJ (Aug 29, 2010)

Daxa said:
			
		

> WEll I went in, deleted the update partition, converted to wbfs, transfered to hdd with wiibackup, then I used ios 222, loaded metroid. And still freezes at baby crying scene...anyone know anything? :/



Get the other ISO, the baby cry freeze only seems to be happening with the Wiitard PROPER release (which has now been nuked too).


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you Nintendo and team ninja for this mediocre release. and for killing the metroid franchise.
I think this game is a huge step back in quality comparing to the prime series.
Bad texturing, bad sounds, bad AI bad way of getting items. If this was another game with another name and another action figure I would'nt bother playing it.
Plus the way the game is set up in semi 3D, makes the game look like shit.
Makes me remember the Unreal Tounament Editor ...... It just looks empty and bland close ups look terrible.

AND I WAS A HUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEE METROID FAN !!!
Untill this..... Team ninja does'nt underdstand Nintendo gamers look for details and a certain level of quality.
VERY POORLY DONE GAME, Should be top notch.
Now it's just a mediocre action game.....Stabbed me in the hart.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm still confused as to why people are comparing this to the prime series.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Thank you Nintendo and team ninja for this mediocre release. and for killing the metroid franchise.
> I think this game is a huge step back in quality comparing to the prime series.
> Bad texturing, bad sounds, bad AI bad way of getting items. If this was another game with another name and another action figure I woul,nt bother playing it.
> 
> ...



The strangest thing is that Nintendo has to like it, otherwise it wouldnt have been released.

Well, i loved the game actually but that probally because i hated the Prime game and loved Metroid & Super Metroid so im just glad to finally be playing a new Metroid.

But i really hope that Nintendo decides to create a new Metroid game on their own next time, and make it as epic as Super Metroid.


----------



## JeySee (Aug 29, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> marjan1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just finished 100%,
take a look at the middle of the room and enter the display/pillar from behind.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 29, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I'm still confused as to why people are comparing this to the prime series.



Not comparing the game its self.
But the quality and amount of work put in it by the developers.
I just don't feel the atmosphere with this. Flimsy storybuilding upon Super metroid.
Also It does'nt even compare to super metroid in any way.

I miss the signature metroids tune when getting items. I miss the free roaming, looking for items.
Plus I know the graphics can be better overall than an old Gamecube game...But they did'nt do it.
The art in Other M is bad. How can some creatures fly?. In prime ( and super metroid ) you could see WHY they could fly.
In this game some creatures are just animated flying balls ( geezers ). Awefull.
Every creature in this game is hostile against Samus.
Also some creatures come magically to life when using a switch.....DUMB
Plants look terrible lighting look terrible. 
When samus stands and shoots, the fire is'nt in line with her blaster, when she kneels is't fine.
When you focus on things, the lights in that room magically are removed of the bloom affect. ( why?)
When there is room for the morphball in  passages for balljump  you can't balljump. Sometimes the ball doe'snt make contact with the floor but can still move.
In general the ball physics are bad.
In focus mode, the blaster cannot fire as fast as in 2D mode + it looks like a toy ( fire is to small)
In some point you have to point to the screen to use missles, would be better if you could use them in 2D.( makes more sense ).
You can regenerate energy and missles by concentrating, not by collecting ( why ? )
THERe ARE TOILETS IN THIS GAME WICH HOLD EXPANSIONS.
Mirrors don't reflect.
Everyting is predictable, uninteresting story.
You don't shoot doors to open them anymore.
CGI is nice....

Does'nt compare to older and newer metroid games. Especially comparing to the VERY HIGH  quality from past games. 
This game is easy, a lot of people have allready finished it with 100% and no problem.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 29, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of what you just said is just being nit picky.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 29, 2010)

"Most of what you just said is just being nit picky".


I know, but i also expected something better. It could be better.
As I said "we"look for details and a certain level of quality.
Lose the movies and release on Wiiware.


----------



## Anthinator (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder if someone could help me out here. I have a brand new retail copy of the game (for those wondering, I work at a rental store where we can try out games on the weekend before release) and the game STILL locks up at the cutscene after the tutorial where it has a close up of Samus' eyes.

I modded my Wii earlier this year and only installed cioscorp so i can play backups through the disc channel. After trying a few backups I was encountering slow load times and freezes and kind of regretted installing cioscorp. Metroid: Other M asked for a system update before playing so I let it update to System Menu 4.3. As expected my Homebrew Channel was gone and I probably DVDX too.

I guess what I'm asking is, could it be possible cioscorp still remains on my system and is affecting my retail games as well? I only know the bare minimum when it comes to modding Wii's, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 29, 2010)

This game is not so bad, but while I'm playing it all I can think of is to switch it off and replay Metroid Prime Trilogy.
Don't get me wrong, I played every Metroid game out there since the original in 1986 ( which I got second hand from a friend in high school in 1987, I'm that old....) and although I appreciate the idea of going back to the basics , I think it was poorly executed.
The graphics are to dark, the cut scenes to long and because of the not collecting anymore weapons and energy the game lost it's   trademark exploration feel and it's not worth it anymore to go back to a room full of respawning enemies in order to kill them and collect more energy and missiles .
So it's actually a lot different then what I expected.
Plus come on, Metroid is famous for it's peculiar sound effects when you collect items and such, and with that gone it doesn't feel the same.
I'll finish it, just like I finished Fusion ( and any other metroid title out there ) , but I'm not impressed.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Trying to get all items now that i beat the story mode.Some are tough,and i dont have a walkthrough or anything.Has anyone made a guide yet? I know IGN has started one,but they are slow.I found out how slow they are with walkthroughs from Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay guys,i have a good bit of items left for Sector 1 and Sector 3,but since i only have 2 left in sector 2,(or atleast thats showing on the map) i need help with them,cause they are hard.

The first one is this. http://img683.imageshack.us/i/0829101333.jpg/ The screen is at the bottem of the map right now,and the item is the orb in the middle of the picture.I couldnt find out how to get to it.Anyone know how?

And heres the secand one. http://img844.imageshack.us/i/0829101333a.jpg/ I have it so0mewhat at the top right now.I went there several times,the map said i was right at it,but i couldnt find it anywhere.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 29, 2010)

There, 100% complepted.
Thank you, Next please!


----------



## nusilver (Aug 29, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Thank you Nintendo and team ninja for this mediocre release. and for killing the metroid franchise.
> I think this game is a huge step back in quality comparing to the prime series.
> Bad texturing, bad sounds, bad AI bad way of getting items. If this was another game with another name and another action figure I would'nt bother playing it.
> Plus the way the game is set up in semi 3D, makes the game look like shit.
> ...



Sounds to me like you were a huge Metroid PRIME fan, not a Metroid fan, because this game evokes the previous 2D games wonderfully. Other than the constant talking, I'm loving this title so far.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Thank you Nintendo and team ninja for this mediocre release. and for killing the metroid franchise.
> I think this game is a huge step back in quality comparing to the prime series.
> Bad texturing, bad sounds, bad AI bad way of getting items. If this was another game with another name and another action figure I would'nt bother playing it.
> Plus the way the game is set up in semi 3D, makes the game look like shit.
> ...


Wth?The game wasn't that bad.If your a real metroid fan,you would atleast like the gameplay,because it goes back to the old Metroid games,along with a new gameplay machanic.I think you only like the Metroid Primes.Sure,it's not as long as the Primes,but its better IMO.

And also,whats with the graphics part?Graphics arnt half bad for Wii.Sounds like you are compairing the graphics to PS3 or XBOX 360.


----------



## Suicide (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a decent game, above mediocre at best. It's the second worst game in the series (Prime Hunters was the worst), but it's still a decent game nevertheless. 

It's basically Metroid Fusion in 3D.


----------



## LostStefan (Aug 29, 2010)

smdy plz help, I don't know how to solve the freezing problem with the game! Baby cry fmv

PAL 4.2E Wii
With mod chip


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Suicide said:
			
		

> It's a decent game, above mediocre at best. It's the second worst game in the series (Prime Hunters was the worst), but it's still a decent game nevertheless.
> 
> It's basically Metroid Fusion in 3D.


Not quite Fusion.I didnt really like Fusion.And Prime Hunters i dont think would be the worst in the series..It was better than Prime 1 and 3.

And i'm fine with the hard difficulty and long cutseens.Because,the cutseens look good,and it stil has a good ammount of gameplay.And i like hard games. This one was alittle tough.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 29, 2010)

nusilver said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been hooked on metroid since the original NES.
I've made it through all games on any system. Multiple times, every sequence break there is, i've done them...
Prime was awesome but not my favourite, super metroid was.
This is just so different. It lack that REAL metroid feel.
The feeling of solitude, exploring.
This is just a action game with samus as star.
It has everything any metroid game has, but feels forced to feel like a metroid game.
But then , maybe i'm getting old.....
I like it too but , it's very different than any metroid experience. 2D or not.
It's nice but it lacks real orgnality.
I really think the pointing at the screen to shoot missles is absolutely SHIT


----------



## juiceciuj (Aug 29, 2010)

hey, getting i'm having a problem with the baby's cry fmv locking up... i am pretty much brand new to this scene, and apparently there's something with my setup not letting me play dual layer games(smash bros. locks up after the first cutscene)

4.2u, and i load everything from USBLoaderGX-r850.  i basically just followed everything from this walkthrough step by step and all but these two dual layer games works flawlessly.

in wbfs manager it shows my metroid iso as 7.26, but in usbloader i'm pretty sure it says 7.31 or something

my smash bros. iso comes to 6.93 according to wbfs

any help would be much appreciated.  thanks


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 29, 2010)

juiceciuj said:
			
		

> hey, getting i'm having a problem with the baby's cry fmv locking up... i am pretty much brand new to this scene, and apparently there's something with my setup not letting me play dual layer games(smash bros. locks up after the first cutscene)
> 
> 4.2u, and i load everything from USBLoaderGX-r850.  i basically just followed everything from this walkthrough step by step and all but these two dual layer games works flawlessly.
> 
> ...


I use Configurable USB Loader, and the game plays just fine using 222-mload as the IOS for me. Maybe I'm not far enough into the game to see this "baby's cry" FMV. I'm just at the point where you can take three elevators, and I took #1 which took me to a place infested with plant life.


----------



## sixofspades (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm stuck in the game at the part right after they find Kyle dead and looking like "a pile of rags" where the 4 soldiers are standing there looking at his body and I'm stuck in first person mode.
I've been stuck here for almost an hour and a half and I still have no idea what I'm supposed to be looking for, can anyone please help me?


----------



## red_fox (Aug 29, 2010)

sixofspades said:
			
		

> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm stuck in the game at the part right after they find Kyle dead and looking like "a pile of rags" where the 4 soldiers are standing there looking at his body and I'm stuck in first person mode.
> I've been stuck here for almost an hour and a half and I still have no idea what I'm supposed to be looking for, can anyone please help me?



There's a patch of green blood behind you (the other side from the soldiers). 

I found that tapping B activates the scene better as otherwise you have to be still on the spot holding B for up to a second.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys,does anyone know how to get the item in Main sector that on the map shows it's on the "top part" of where samus' ship is? Theres a door that it wont let me open.What do i do?


----------



## trrrr (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,
I downloaded an iso but I can't get it to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I burned it with imgburn at 1x speed in a dual-layer DVD and use on my Wii 4.1U hardmodded with wiikey 2 ver 1.3 but the console wont even read the DVD. The only thing it happens when I insert the dvd is that I lose control over the pointer, as if my remote's batteries had run out. Any ideas of what could b the problem?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

trrrr said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I downloaded an iso but I can't get it to work.
> 
> 
> ...


Try taking it in and out.Thats what i have to do everytime i play the game.(I have a softmodded wii)

If that doesnt work,your going to have to re-burn it.I burned mine on 2x speed and it works fine.


----------



## sixofspades (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you very much fox! You're a life saver. I was getting ready to just shut off my wii in anger.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Aug 29, 2010)

This game is awesome, got it working on cIOSX rev 20, Neogamma using my PSP as a USB device, 4.1E.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 29, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Hey guys,does anyone know how to get the item in Main sector that on the map shows it's on the "top part" of where samus' ship is? Theres a door that it wont let me open.What do i do?



Tried super missiles?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wont let me use missles on the door.Has no spot to target it.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 29, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of door is it?


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one of those doors with 2 redish-orange glowing sticks things on the door.One of the doors that seems like you have to turn on a switch or dos omething.I looked everywhere.


----------



## Dispel (Aug 29, 2010)

Stuck in the room where water goes up and down, it's also divided by some land in the middle (I already pushed the button to make it go up & down endlesslly) .. I see the platform I'm supposed to get to at the end of the room, but it's way too high up and there's nothing I can jump to to get there


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Dispel said:
			
		

> Stuck in the room where water goes up and down, it's also divided by some land in the middle (I already pushed the button to make it go up & down endlesslly) .. I see the platform I'm supposed to get to at the end of the room, but it's way too high up and there's nothing I can jump to to get there


Is it at the very end of the room?If so,when the water goes down,quickly before it goes up again,jump between the wall and that other thing and wall jump up.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 29, 2010)

Stuck somewhere towards the beginning of the game. Adam tells you to go to sector 1. So i just found the researchers body, and then i left that room. now im locked out of that room and i dont know where else to go.


----------



## Gosyac (Aug 30, 2010)

Spoiler



I'm having problems on sector 1, right after you drop down the tree-thingy(?) and larvae are supposed to be at the bottom; however, none appear for me and I can't switch out of visor mode. Someone back on page 30something had the same problem, but no real answer was given. I've been reading these forums for 3 days trying to find a solution, but to no avail. Anyone with a similar problem know of a working configuration to get past this?
If it helps any, I'm currently using USBloaderGx, cIOSX rev20b at base 57, IOS249.



*edit* nvm, I'm an idiot. Wasn't a problem at all. I just wasn't looking hard enough around the area.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 30, 2010)

we should make a thread for people who are stuck in other m... people are coming on who cant run/having trouble running the game and while reading they probably are getting spoiled about plot elements.

anyways,  beat it fine using this copy last night through usb  i beating it with the p2p release that this was sourced from via usb (i have a chip, i didnt have any dual layers :


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 30, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> we should make a thread for people who are stuck in other m... people are coming on who cant run/having trouble running the game and while reading they probably are getting spoiled about plot elements.
> 
> anyways,  beat it fine using this copy last night through usb  i beating it with the p2p release that this was sourced from via usb (i have a chip, i didnt have any dual layers :


----------



## kwami (Aug 30, 2010)

im trying to get other m to work on neogamma with a dual layer disc it freezes during the baby cry cutscene. I have a softmodded 4.2 wii if anyone can help me i would really appreciate it.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 30, 2010)

i just created the thread.
http://gbatemp.net/t251095-metroid-other-m-help-thread


----------



## samu_ml (Aug 30, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Hey guys,does anyone know how to get the item in Main sector that on the map shows it's on the "top part" of where samus' ship is? Theres a door that it wont let me open.What do i do?



You have to continue to the room that have the bath room, and go up stairs and then turn back to the other part of the glasses. Then, use a bomb on a small grid on the left.

Edit: Damn, i didn't see the help thread. Someone delete this post, i'll write the same on that thread. Thanks.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 30, 2010)

You guys still can't get the game working on a softmod and disc? 
Odd how I have it working fine on a 4.2U wii, NeoGamma r9 beta44, cIOSXrev20b

I deleted the update partition as well(meaning the iso I have isn't this, or the other nuked one)
Burned with IMGBurn with the layer break *mentioned in the 1st 30 pages* at 4x write speed on a memorex dvd+r dl(IMGburn recognized it as a ritek >_>) 
And enabled ios reload blocking in NeoGamma for kicks.

Working fine aside from some skipping on dialog


----------



## Punx (Aug 30, 2010)

Hard modded 3.2U Wii

Wiitard one froze on Baby's cry cutscene.
Downloaded ind one (filename: *metroid-other-m-ind*), burnt, it wants a system update.
Used wiibrickblocker 1.3r2, removed update, burnt again using the correct layer break.

Seems to work fine now, no system updates, loads directly off disc channel.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so lost in this, what exactly do you need to run this (ISO222?)? I really don't want to go through 50 pages to just find out some simple answer, so if anyone minds linking me or sending a PM...

Thank you!!


----------



## xshinox (Aug 30, 2010)

latest wiiflow on 4.1U wii with darkcorp 1.1 and waninkoko cIOS rev19; works perfectly with metroid so far.


----------



## DAZA (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol almost lost my wii doing pimp my wii updates, luckily Admin showed me a method to wipe my wii, nand and remod it, seems the Wiitard version was a bad dump (so i heard) im using the IND release and its bypassed babys cry and im now going through sector 1. Looking good so far, only gripes i got is controlling system, does not give you a chance to switch shooting missiles and take action without getting hit... can be frustrating... oh and the fact that samus found a voice and she wants to use it every chance she gets lol, FMVs are good but also too many.. but hey thats my gripe! appart from that its all good


----------



## florian (Aug 30, 2010)

somebody make a DVD 5 and post on usenet ? thanks again bacause dvd9 not working for me i tried all method and no succes


----------



## XLarge (Aug 30, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> I'm so lost in this, what exactly do you need to run this (ISO222?)? I really don't want to go through 50 pages to just find out some simple answer, so if anyone minds linking me or sending a PM...
> 
> Thank you!!


Update everything with pimp my wii and use ios 202 to run the game


----------



## E30Nova (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow this is getting annoying. I've tried downloading the latest cIOS updates with NUS Auto Downloader and it didn't help. I just ran Pimp My Wii and updated everything and it didn't help. I've tried the latest versions of NeoGamma, USB Loader GX, and uLoader and none of them work. I've even removed the update partition and that didn't help.

The farthest I can get is literally _right_ after the main "menu." As soon as I pick my language and hit the 1 button, there's a cutscene with asteroids/meteors. About 5 seconds into that cutscene the game freezes, *every* time with *every* loader.

I'm about to throw my Wii out the window. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any ideas?


----------



## RayJT9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like a bad dump. I was able to get through the game on my copy, every time it froze I just switched the Other M disc for a lens cleaning disc then when it failed to read it I put the Other M disc back in and it continued the cutscene.


----------



## Ares_Real (Aug 30, 2010)

Can somebody tell me how to get the upgrade in the bathroom in sector 1?


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 30, 2010)

E30Nova said:
			
		

> I'm about to throw my Wii out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Releasing your Wii? Wait for me to get there to catch it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



California, here I come!


----------



## brysew (Aug 30, 2010)

Game play normal, I'm walk to boss with long tail (sector 1) but not find any prizes for health or rocket!?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 30, 2010)

Wait for a good dump and I guarantee you that this game will a burn and play.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 30, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> You guys still can't get the game working on a softmod and disc?
> Odd how I have it working fine on a 4.2U wii, NeoGamma r9 beta44, cIOSXrev20b
> 
> I deleted the update partition as well(meaning the iso I have isn't this, or the other nuked one)
> ...


Theres dialog skipping for you?Odd.I'm using a DVD DL-R and no skipping or anything.Just loads slow when you load back up your file,and sometimes takes a while to load up a room.Most of the time the rooms are loaded up.Once I died from a room not being loaded.xD


----------



## Goemon (Aug 30, 2010)

Can confirm the problem I had was the bad dump (Wiitard) 
Soon as I got the other release (iND) it worked like a charm.

Currently 3.5 hours in. It's a good game but it's not reaching the dizzy heights of Prime yet.

Thanks all


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 30, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loading speed is fine, about the same as a retail disc, it's only the cutscene dialog that stutters.  Other than that, first dual layer to actually work on this thing.


----------



## nando (Aug 30, 2010)

omega_2, you just forced me to install "comic sans be gone" - i just couldn't handle it anymore


----------



## generalm (Aug 30, 2010)

this ISO is as fine as can be, i completed the Game got 100% of the Items and i didnt have a SINGLE hang
we should start calling this release the PROPER, wether it has it's update partition removed or NOT (because the one i downloaded DID still have it)



			
				nando said:
			
		

> omega_2, you just forced me to install "comic sans be gone" - i just couldn't handle it anymore



That made me laugh so fucking hard XD


----------



## vame536 (Aug 30, 2010)

I can has PAL?


----------



## loash (Aug 30, 2010)

loash said:
			
		

> so my game just froze again during a cutscene....about 4-5 hours in when you fight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




any idea guys?

im using cfgloader v59, hemmes v4 222/223, fat32 hdd. also updated cios to rev20 and still freezes using 249


----------



## Ashler (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys.

Had a couple of problems myself, my Wii (4.2) was freezing after the baby cry cutscene, here is what solved it.

- Upgraded cIOS to Rev20 (cIOS 249 with IOS56 base)
- Installed NeoGamma R9 beta 36 (was using old NeoGamma R7 release)
- Installed Hemmes cIOS 222/223
- Game installed to external HDD with WBFS (game partition only)

Working fine now mounting USB HDD under Neogamma R9.


hope this helps!


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 30, 2010)

100%.Playtime: 17:58:56.

Game wasn't as good as Super Metroid,but it was really good.better than all the Primes.Idk if its better than Fusion.Never could get into it.Just didnt like it.Might play it again soon,since that is ofcorse the next part in the story.

I started hard mode on Other M,went through about 30 mins,but then desided to not do it anymore since i have everything unlocked already.Just not worth it. But this was a great game.I dont care what people say about this game.It was good.


----------



## vame536 (Aug 30, 2010)

Better than Metroid Prime?

Jings!


----------



## Krestent (Aug 30, 2010)

vame536 said:
			
		

> Better than Metroid Prime and 2?
> 
> Jings!


Fix'd


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 30, 2010)

Its better than all 3 Primes.They were good for First Person shooters,but not good for Metroid.


----------



## kwami (Aug 30, 2010)

@Omega_2
I have the same discs what ios do you use for rev20b


----------



## E30Nova (Aug 31, 2010)

RayJT9 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a bad dump. I was able to get through the game on my copy, every time it froze I just switched the Other M disc for a lens cleaning disc then when it failed to read it I put the Other M disc back in and it continued the cutscene.



I don't see how, there's a ton of comments on the torrent's page that people have managed to get it to work. Even when I do everything they do, though, I can't get the stupid thing to work. -_-


----------



## harroxelas (Aug 31, 2010)

This game owns! Just like Metroid Fusion!


----------



## anonydragon (Aug 31, 2010)

To whom it may concern:
I just spent all of today trying to get this game to work.  Nothing on this forum helped, I always crashed during the cutscene after the training.  I am using Configurable USB Loader 59a, hermes cios 222 v5.1 and I have a FAT32 formatted drive.

I just now solved my problem.

The problem wasn't the dump, it wasn't my cios, it wasn't my hard drive.  It was the software I used to convert/split my files to wbfs.  I had been using version 1.2 of wbfs_file.  When I switched to version 2.9, reconverted back to iso from my split files, and then split again on the new version, I no longer had the crash problem.

That being said, I am glad I read this forum to learn about PimpMyWii, that's a really useful program that basically takes all the hunt and peck hassle out of upgrading your ioses.

See if this works for you guys, I hope it helps.


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 31, 2010)

harroxelas said:
			
		

> This game owns! Just like Metroid Fusion!


I never really liked Fusion.Every time i play it,i just cant get into it.This was great,however.Still,i think the best Metroid would have to be Super Metroid,but this is way better than most Metroid games.


----------



## RyougaSaotome (Aug 31, 2010)

E30Nova said:
			
		

> Wow this is getting annoying. I've tried downloading the latest cIOS updates with NUS Auto Downloader and it didn't help. I just ran Pimp My Wii and updated everything and it didn't help. I've tried the latest versions of NeoGamma, USB Loader GX, and uLoader and none of them work. I've even removed the update partition and that didn't help.
> 
> The farthest I can get is literally _right_ after the main "menu." As soon as I pick my language and hit the 1 button, there's a cutscene with asteroids/meteors. About 5 seconds into that cutscene the game freezes, *every* time with *every* loader.
> 
> ...




I have the exact same issue.

Any advice?


----------



## E30Nova (Aug 31, 2010)

Ha, on a whim I just tried re-extracting the iso and now it works. I'm already past the "baby's cry" scene so I guess I'm good to go.

But I already don't like the controls. -_-


----------



## xshinox (Aug 31, 2010)

well, get used to it =p


----------



## TheZander (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey sorry to sound like a broken record on this forum but I freeze at the point where right after the first save and you walk through that door, then through the hallway then you meet those dudes and and the dead professor during that cutscene I freeze. wiimote still on but i can't do anything.

Im running CIOS rev20b IOS 249 base 56 

I've tried using Neogamma, Wiiflow, and CFG USB loader no luck same spot.

I read of a lot people removing the update partition in the ISO I just don't know how to actually delete it. I read the first 24 pages and everybody just says that they did it, with either Wii backup Manager and Wiiscrubber I have both applications just no idea how to delete the actual "update partion" if someone would be so kind to epxlain this I would be internally grateful


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 31, 2010)

TheZander said:
			
		

> Hey sorry to sound like a broken record on this forum but I freeze at the point where right after the first save and you walk through that door, then through the hallway then you meet those dudes and and the dead professor during that cutscene I freeze. wiimote still on but i can't do anything.
> 
> Im running CIOS rev20b IOS 249 base 56
> 
> ...




to delte the update partition download wii scrubber then load your iso and right click on update partion and choose delete partition then select scrub, and then load that iso file you just scrubbed and you problems will go away


----------



## TheZander (Aug 31, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> TheZander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you say "right click on update partition" is the part i am having trouble with i dont see update and where in the ISO


----------



## E30Nova (Aug 31, 2010)

RyougaSaotome said:
			
		

> E30Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in OS X right now so I don't remember exactly, but you just load the iso and then you should see something like this:

PARTITION 0 - UPDATE
PARTITION 1 - Game

All you have to do is hit the "scrub" button and it will automatically delete the update and re-save it as a new iso.

If there is no "PARTITION 0 - UPDATE" then the update has already been removed.


----------



## florian (Aug 31, 2010)

Metroid.Other.M.REAL.PROPER.USA.WII-BiOSHOCK ] what this version ? its a dvd 5 ?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3083699:date=Aug 31 2010, 11:35 AM:name=florian)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(florian @ Aug 31 2010, 11:35 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3083699"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Metroid.Other.M.REAL.PROPER.USA.WII-BiOSHOCK ] what this version ? its a dvd 5 ?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
No, it was mislabeled, there is <b>NO DVD5 RELEASE</b>, it has already been nuked.
Nuke details: no.proper.reason.given_bad.dump_game.is.dvd9.not.dvd5_tinyurl.com.3a6nzph
File name: bs-metom
Rars: 93x50 MB
Directory name: Metroid.Other.M.REAL.PROPER.USA.WII-BiOSHOCK
Region: USA
Languages: English

NFO:


Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░██████░░▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▓███░█▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░███▒█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒████░ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒██ÂÂ▒▓▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░███████░ÂÂ ▒███▒▒▒███

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒██ÂÂ░███▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒████████░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██▓ÂÂ███▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███░ ▒███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███▓█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▒█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒█▓█████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█

▓▓████████████████████░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█

████████▒███▒███████████████▒░▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▒███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░▒ ░▒█

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▓█████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒███▓▒░██

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ▓█████████▒ÂÂ ████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███████▒▒██

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████▓ ▒░▒█ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█████████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█████▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███████████████░ÂÂÂÂ ░████░░░▓████████

▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████████████▒ÂÂÂÂ░███▒▒████████████

█████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█████████▒ÂÂÂÂ███████████▓▒▒ÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂ▓███████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██████▒ÂÂÂÂ██████▒▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂ ░████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████▓ÂÂÂÂ████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███ÂÂ░███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███░ÂÂÂÂ███░ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒███████████ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓███▓ÂÂ ██▓ÂÂ ███▒░▒░ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒████▒▒███ÂÂ░█████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█████████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████▒ ░██▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█████████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████████ÂÂ▒▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒████████ÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░███████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ████▒░██▓ÂÂ█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░██░▒███ÂÂÂÂ

█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████████████████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂ██ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒░ÂÂ ███ÂÂ 

████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████░██████████████ÂÂ █ÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██ÂÂ 

▒██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████ ████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂ ░▓░▓███░ÂÂÂÂ ██░ÂÂ 

ÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████ ▒██████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░█▒ÂÂ ░██████████ÂÂ ▒██ÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂ░███████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███████▒ ▒████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ███████▓███ÂÂ░███ÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂ█████████████▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███████▒ ░███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂ █████████▓ÂÂÂÂ▓██ÂÂÂÂ 

▒▒ÂÂ▒██████████████████▒▓░ █████████▒ ▒█████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████████████ÂÂ ░██ÂÂÂÂ 

███████████▒▒▓███████████████████████ ▒████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████████████▓ ██▓ÂÂÂÂ 

▒██████████▒ÂÂÂÂ▓██████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██████ÂÂÂÂ▓████ ██░ÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂ ░▓███████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒████████████████▓█▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████▒ÂÂÂÂ ░██████▒ÂÂÂÂ 

░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█▓█▓█▒▒█▒ÂÂ▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█████░ÂÂÂÂ 

██▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ░ ░█████▒ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓████▒ÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂ▓███▒▒ÂÂÂÂ ░██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▓██▓█████████▒██▓ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂ ▒████░▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████████████░ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒██████▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████████████████░ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██░ ▓██ÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒▒▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████████████ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂ▒█▓ÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████░░████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ██▒

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█████████▒ ▒█████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ ░█

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂ▓░█░▒▒░ ▒░ ░ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂ ▒██████████████░░██ÂÂÂÂ ███▒ÂÂÂÂ ░█░ ██████ÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒███████████████████████████████████ ▒███ÂÂÂÂ█████▒░███ ▓██████ÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ ▒░███████████████████████████ ▒████░ÂÂ█████████▒▓███████ÂÂÂÂ 

███████████████████████████████████████████ ░██ ░█████▒ÂÂ████ ░███████████░ÂÂÂÂ

█████████░██████████████████████████████░█▓ ░█░ ▒██████████████▓▒░░░ ▒▓▒▒░ÂÂÂÂ 

█████████░▓████████▒▒▒█▒█▒█ÂÂÂÂ████████▓ ▒ÂÂ █ÂÂ ▒▓████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

██████████████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂ█████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

███████████░▒ÂÂ ░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓████████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

██ÂÂ ▒▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████████████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ

▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██████░ÂÂÂÂ█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓░ÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂ ░░ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▓

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░██████████ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂ█████░ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█

█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒███▒ÂÂ▓████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓ÂÂ░ÂÂ 

██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▒ÂÂÂÂ ░▓▒ÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓░█▒▓▓

██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░ÂÂÂÂ░███████

██ÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░█▒ÂÂÂÂ▒███████

████▒█░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▒▒▒ÂÂ██████▒█

██████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂ▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██░ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂ█████████░

█████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▓ÂÂÂÂ░█▓░░ ▓█▒ÂÂ ░████████ 

████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒█████▒ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██ÂÂ ░█ÂÂ▒███ÂÂÂÂ ▒████████

███████ÂÂÂÂ▒██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒█ÂÂÂÂ██████▒ÂÂ ▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▒ÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███████

███████ÂÂÂÂ █▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒░███▓ÂÂÂÂ██████▒ÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ▒▓█ÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂ █▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████

████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒▓█████▓ÂÂÂÂ ▒████▒▒█▒▒░░█░ ░ÂÂ▒██ÂÂ░██░ÂÂÂÂ▒█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████

█████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒███████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████▓ÂÂ▒██▓ÂÂÂÂ▓██░ÂÂÂÂ██▒ÂÂÂÂ██▒ÂÂÂÂ ██████

███████████ÂÂ ███████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂ██░ÂÂÂÂ ██░ÂÂÂÂ ▒███ÂÂ░██ÂÂÂÂ ▒█████

████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█████ÂÂÂÂ▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂ ▓███ÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂ █████ 

████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░████▓ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▓▒ÂÂ▒██▓▓█▒█████ 

██████████████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████ÂÂÂÂ ░▓█░ÂÂÂÂ░███ÂÂÂÂ ████▓░░████▒ÂÂ ███ 

█████████████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒██████░ÂÂÂÂ██████░ ▒███ÂÂÂÂ▓███░ÂÂ ░██ÂÂÂÂ ▒░ 

█████████████████████░ÂÂÂÂ░░ÂÂ████ÂÂ ███▒ ███████████████░░░░█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓ÂÂÂÂ ░░ 

██████████████████████▓ÂÂ ▒██████▒ÂÂ ██████████████████████▓██░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒█ÂÂÂÂ ░█▒

███████████████████████████████████████████████▒ÂÂ░ÂÂ ░████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓ÂÂÂÂ █ 

███████████████████ÂÂ ░░▓░█▓██████████████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒█▒░ÂÂ ██░ÂÂÂÂ ▓█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ

████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░██████████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██ÂÂÂÂ▒███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ░█ÂÂ 

████████████████████████████████████████████▒██▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█▒█░ÂÂ▒░ ▒█▓░ÂÂÂÂ ░███ 

███████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▒ ██░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██░ÂÂÂÂ████ 

██████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ ██░ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░ÂÂ▓█████ 

██████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓██████ 

████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███████ 

████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ BiOSHOCK brings to youÂÂÂÂÂÂ█░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓████████ 

████████ the best of Wii games every week! ███████████████████████████████████ 

▒████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████▓ ███████████████████████████ 

░██████▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ 

████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Metroid.Other.M.REAL.PROPER.USA.WII-BiOSHOCKÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████

████▒ÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███

████ÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂ Metroid: Other M is a single player shooter for Wii thatÂÂÂÂÂÂ██

███▓ÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂ takes the beloved metroid franchise into uncharted andÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██

███▒ÂÂ █████ÂÂ exciting new territory. Set between the events of SuperÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█

████▒ ███ÂÂ█ÂÂ Metroid and Metroid Fusion, the game features unprecedentedÂÂ ░█

███████ÂÂ ████ÂÂaccess to backstory, thoughts and in-game interactions of the █

██████ÂÂ ███ ██ÂÂusually closed off heroine of the series, Samus Aran.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█

██████ÂÂ██▒ÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓

██████ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂ ███▒██▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █

███████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒█████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂRetail date is 31/08/10 it came out today.Enjoy..ÂÂ█

███████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂAnd happy trading...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █

████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒█████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██

█████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂ███

██████████▒ÂÂÂÂ ███████░ÂÂ Fullname:ÂÂMetroid: Other MÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████

███████████▓ÂÂÂÂ ███████ÂÂ Region:ÂÂÂÂUSAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ ░████

██░▓██▓ ░████ÂÂÂÂ▒███████ÂÂPlatform:ÂÂWiiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒ ▓█████

█░ ▓█░ÂÂÂÂ████▒ÂÂ ▓██████ÂÂLanguages: EnglishÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░▒██████

█▒ ▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███▒ÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂFilename:ÂÂbs-metom.nfoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒▒████████

██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░███ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████▓

██ÂÂÂÂ▓██▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒███████▒ÂÂÂÂ

█▓ÂÂÂÂ▓█████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████▒ÂÂ ▓█████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ

██▒ÂÂÂÂ███████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

████ÂÂ ████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒████████████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█

█ ▓██░▒██████████ÂÂ▒█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████

█▒▒███████████████ÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓████████▓▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████

██████░████▒▒░█████▓ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██████████

█████ÂÂ▒███ÂÂ ░██████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███▒░▓▒▓ ▒▒█

████▓ÂÂ▓██░ÂÂÂÂ██████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▓▓█░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░

▒███ÂÂ▒██ÂÂÂÂ▒███████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂ████▒▓██ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ█████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒░█▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ

█▒█████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▓░▒ÂÂÂÂ ░████████████ÂÂ 

███ÂÂ░█████▒ÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒████████████ÂÂ ░█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒ÂÂ ▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂ▓█████████████▓███ÂÂ

███ÂÂÂÂ▓████░ÂÂÂÂ ████████████████████████▒▒▒░░████▒▒▒▒▒███████▒███████▓ÂÂ █▒░ 

██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░ ██████████████████████████████████████ÂÂ ████▒ÂÂ░▓█████

██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███████████ █████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂ█████ ░███████

█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓░ÂÂÂÂ████████████░░░████ ▒██▒▒████████████████████ÂÂÂÂ▓██████████████

█░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████▒███████ÂÂ █▒ÂÂ ████ ███▒░ÂÂ░██████░ÂÂ███████░ÂÂÂÂ███████████████

████▒ÂÂÂÂ █████▓██░ÂÂ ▒▒██ÂÂ ██████████ÂÂÂÂ████▒░░ ░ █████ÂÂÂÂ ██░ ▒███████████

██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒████ÂÂ ███████████ ▓██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░█▓ÂÂÂÂ███████████

███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████████████████ÂÂ ███████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▒ÂÂÂÂ ▒█████░░░ ██

███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████████████████████ÂÂ ░█████░▒██▓░░░█▒████▒ÂÂ ▒███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██

████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░███████████████████████ÂÂ ░███░ÂÂ▒██████░ ░ ░█░ÂÂ ▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███

█████████▒▒ÂÂ ▒██████████████▓▓████████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ░████▓█▒█▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▒░▒███████

█████████████████████ ▓▒░ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂ ░██▓ÂÂÂÂ ░▓████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█████████░ 

███████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██░ÂÂ ░ ▒█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████▒ÂÂ█

▒█████████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒░ÂÂ ██▒█░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██████▒ÂÂ░██

██████████████████▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▒██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████████████▒ÂÂ ███

█░█████████████████▒ ░███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████████████ÂÂÂÂ████

▓ ████████████████░ ▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░████████ÂÂÂÂ▓██████████████░ÂÂ █████

░ ███▒▒██████████▓▒▒█████ ▒ÂÂÂÂ▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ███████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂ█████

░ ███ ███████████▓▓▓███████░ÂÂ███ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ▒ ░█████████████████████████░ÂÂÂÂ ████

▒███░▓███▒██▓▓██░██████████ÂÂ░███ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███

░██▒░███▒▒██░ ▒ÂÂ█ÂÂ▒█████▓ ▒████▒▒██▓░ ▒████████████████████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

███ ▒██░▒███░▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒░ ██ÂÂ▒█▓▒███████████████████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒ 

██▒░███ ▒████░ ▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒ÂÂ░█ÂÂ██████▒███▓ÂÂ▒███▒████████████████████████████▒ 

██▒███▒ ▒████░▓██░ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▒ÂÂ▒▒ █▒▒▓▓▒▓███▒████████████▓████████████▒ ░ ▓

██ ███▓ ████████▓██ÂÂ ▓░ ░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ ▒ÂÂ░█████░░█████████░██ÂÂ░███▒▒▒▒░ÂÂÂÂ░▒▒

█▓▓███ÂÂ████████▓██▒░▒█░ ▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂ ░▒▒ ██████▒▒████████▒▒ ░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒▒░ 

█▒▒███ ░██████████████▓ ▒█▒ÂÂ░░ÂÂ▒█ÂÂ░██████████▒███████▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ

█ ███▓ÂÂ██████████████ÂÂ██▒ÂÂ█▒░░██████████████▓███████▓▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

█ ████ ░██████████████████▒ ▒██▓██████████████▒ ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

█ ████░░▒█████████████████████████████████████ ▓██████░ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

▒ ████░ ▓████████████████████████████████████▒ ██████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

░░█████ÂÂ████████████████████████████████████ ▒██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

░▓█████ÂÂ██████████████████████████████████▒ ░███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

███████ ▓█████████████████████████████████░ ████████ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

██████████████████████████████████████████ ▒▒████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

██████████▓░▒████████████████████████████ÂÂ██████████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

███████████ÂÂ░██████████████████████████ÂÂ███████████▒ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

████████████▒ÂÂ ██████████████████████▒▒██████████████ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

██████████████ÂÂÂÂ█████████████████ ░░████████████████ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

████░ÂÂ█████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ▒██████████████████ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▓█░▒▓░░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▓███████████████▒██████ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████░▒ÂÂ ████████████████▓▓░▒████████▒▒████▒ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂ▒████▒▒ÂÂ ░█████░ÂÂ░███████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████ ░███▒ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

███████████ÂÂÂÂ████▓ÂÂ ████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▓█████▒▒███ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

█████████████ÂÂ ▒████ÂÂ █████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████▒███░▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

█████████████▒ÂÂ ▒████░ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

██████████████░ÂÂ █████ÂÂ▒██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████▒ █▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

████░▓█████████▒ÂÂ▓█████ÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██████░░ ░▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████████ÂÂ █████ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒██████ÂÂ ▒████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒█████ÂÂ ░█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂ █████▒ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████▓ÂÂ ▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒█████ÂÂ ▒█████ ░ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓████ÂÂ ░▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓████ÂÂ █████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒▒▒▒▒ÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓███▒ÂÂ █████▒ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███▓ÂÂÂÂ████▓░░▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ▒████▒█░ÂÂÂÂ ▒▓ÂÂ▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████░ÂÂÂÂ████░███ÂÂÂÂ▒█░▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███░ÂÂÂÂ█████ ░▓ÂÂÂÂ░███▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███▒ÂÂÂÂ ▓████░▓▓ÂÂÂÂ▒██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████▒█ÂÂÂÂ▒██<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->



The game is too big to fit on a DVD5 disk which is why it requires DVD9/DL Disks


----------



## TheZander (Aug 31, 2010)

E30Nova said:
			
		

> I'm in OS X right now so I don't remember exactly, but you just load the iso and then you should see something like this:
> 
> PARTITION 0 - UPDATE
> PARTITION 1 - Game
> ...


Thank you, seems like my ISO i got was already scrubed, so I wonder what is causing these errors now


----------



## mariosonic (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay guys,game has been working fine for me,for i completed the game.Allthough i'm bored today and want to start another fire.Its kinda annoying getting the game to work for me,cause i have to go on Neogamma,and it will say disc error,and i have to take it out and put it back in for about 5 mins to get it to work.Thats fine however,since it does work.I'm just wondering if theres a method to work on the disc channel.


----------



## winner (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sorry if this question has been asked, I searched around and I could not find a solid answer; I keep hearing different things.

Anyway, I tried starting MM from the disk, skipping the update check, and the screen stays black. I know I need a specific IOS, but I have not been able to find out which. I am a complete noob with this stuff and I would greatly appreciate it if someone were to give me a definite answer.


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 31, 2010)

Also released today:

Metroid.Other.M.USA.REAL.PROPER.REPACK.WII-BiOSHOCK

But after 3 nuked releases for this game, maybe it would be wise to wait a bit to see if this gets nuked too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2010)

File name: bs-met
Rars: 85x100
Directory name: Metroid.Other.M.USA.REAL.PROPER.REPACK.WII-BiOSHOCK
Region: USA
Languages: English

This release should be working. 
Read nfo.


----------



## nando (Aug 31, 2010)

why does the info say all others aren't working?

isn't the IND release working?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> why does the info say all others aren't working?
> 
> isn't the IND release working?


It's underdumped, but it still does work.


----------



## PPSainity (Aug 31, 2010)

Just a FYI, I've confirmed that both _ws_mom_ntsc_m3.rar_ and _metroid-other-m-ind.rar_ files floating in P2P/Torrents result in the identical WBFS file containing the game-only partition. So if the IND release works, so does the WS release.

-[]D


----------



## DarkFocus (Aug 31, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what does underdumped mean???


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 31, 2010)

DarkFocus said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it means not all the data from the disc is dumped, but it dosnt matter since it works anyways (and the stuff missing was garbage data)


----------



## PPSainity (Aug 31, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> DarkFocus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if that extra data could of allowed for a Samus "hot coffee" mod?!? Oh my!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-[]D


----------



## Walo (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody played it from disc? Mine loads but it stutters on the cutscenes like crazy, making it unplayable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any tips? (apart from using usb loaders)

Gameplay works fine.

EDIT: I also changed my laser reader like 5 days ago, and brawl (original) works with no problems.

Using a Verbatim disc.


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wait a minute, I got the ws_mom_ntsc_m3.iso and when I open it with WiiScruber, the update partition is still there, how can this be unproper or underdumped, you people are good to lie about things....!!


----------



## Tanas (Aug 31, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, I got the ws_mom_ntsc_m3.iso and when I open it with WiiScruber, the update partition is still there, how can this be unproper or underdumped, you people are good to lie about things....!!


Its all lies, all 3 releases still have the update partitions intact.


----------



## dn_angel000 (Aug 31, 2010)

Using Hermes v5.1 on IOS222 on USB Loader GX freakin running smoothly!! lol


----------



## metroid4life14 (Aug 31, 2010)

So reading the thread over, you absolutely NEED to delete the update partition to run the game? I'm running USBLoader GX on Rev17 with the update partition intact, and the game gives me a disk read error on the cutscene where Samus gets the baby distress call (in the very beginning, right after training). I've read that the game works on cIOS249rev20 and also that it works with some other loaders, but I'm not sure what the primary issue is so that I can get  past the DRE. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dn_angel000 (Sep 1, 2010)

U need 2 use cIOSxrev20b and use base 38 then update Hermes cIOSs with Hermes v5.1!! lol I 2 have this setup and it's running smoothly on USB Loader GX!! lol


----------



## Walo (Sep 1, 2010)

Kept reading the thread, and apparently you need to update your Wiikey? Gonna give it a go and see how it goes!

Edit: No dice. I still got reading issues and choppy cutscenes


----------



## Baboo77 (Sep 1, 2010)

choppy cut scenes has nothing to do with he loader or the chip or the game.  Its cause your playing it off a backup disk and those read slower than original disks.  Your only solution for that is either buy the game or usb loading.


----------



## Walo (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! I'm just gonna buy the game then.. I was getting this as an early treat since I planned on getting it anyway... oh well.

Thanks dude.


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 1, 2010)

Wish i could help everyone,but I honostly dont know how it worked.I think it worked for me cause im using a DVD DL-R. Most people here are using DVD DL+R.If anyone has a -DL disc,try that instead.The game works perfect for me,except its annoying trying to get it to load,for the newest Darkcorp does not allow it to show up on the disc channel,so i have to use Neogamma.Neogamma has DL disc reading problems.When the game finialy loads,though,it works pefect.Except for sometimes it takes a while to load rooms up.


----------



## Ulttimaa (Sep 1, 2010)

Need help. Game (Legit copy on 4.2U firmware) keeps freezing on my Wii at the EXACT same part. The part where it zooms in on her face, and she says something along the lines of "I changed my ship's route like it was originally part of the flight plan" or something. According to GameFAQs, it's a "known piracy issue and I need to buy the game, fag." 
Of course, after posting pics my thread died. I haven't updated my IOS files in quite a while, so I'm just wondering if Metroid Other M needs a specific IOS rev to load?


EDIT: Got it to work by loading with IOS 222.


----------



## TheZander (Sep 1, 2010)

Still freezes at the cutscene after the first save point. i've got cios rev20b and i've tried 249 and 222 with a variety of bases. And I  have looked through my ISO and I saw no update partition,


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys,i got bored and decided to start a new file on this to see how quick i can beat the game.Not 100 percent since i did that on my first file.

With 66%.i beat it in 6 hours and 41 minutes.Thank anyone can beat my time?I could have got it quicker,but i had a brain fart at the end and forgot where to go.


----------



## AmayaPapaya (Sep 1, 2010)

Can anyone help me? I have a legit copy of Metroid Other M, and USB loader won't even let me select the game without freezing.


----------



## Fahrenheit (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a different kind of problem. Early in the game i get to a green door, When i walk close to it it says now loading and nothing happens. I'm using CFG


----------



## Baboo77 (Sep 1, 2010)

I definitely think that there is some form of anti piracy on this game.   I've tried evey usbloader and cios combo that I can think of and I still can't get past the freeze during the super missile fight in the geothermal plant.  It doesn't freeze during the cutscene but during the battle itself and its accompanied with that strange buzzing sound.  I've also tried every release I could find.  I'm giving up for now cause Im pretty sick and tired of watching the same extra long CG scene.  Hope someone finds a fix for this soon.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys,
I use WiiFlow all the time, does this game work with it?

Cheers,
M


----------



## BlueJon5 (Sep 1, 2010)

I WANT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## monkat (Sep 1, 2010)

BlueJon5 said:
			
		

> I WANT IT!!!!!!!



K.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Sep 1, 2010)

I want it to work on Wiiflow.....does it??


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Discs used: 1
Brand: Memorex
Link to item: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16817501023
lol, I bought it back in march 2009.  They changed the packaging...but might still be the same discs?

The burner in my main rig doesn't allow changing the booktype(sony), but my brother's crap notebook forces +r's to dvd-rom despite being a piece of crap.
burned with the layerbreak mentioned @ 4x write speed, using IMGburn, unknown drive

The wii was softmod via bannerbomb, and all cIOS were installed as default to the default base.
NeoGamma r9 beta44 is used as launcher, with IOS reloading blocked(dunno why, just did)

I don't see how people have any problems with this, all the hints given in this sea of spoilers are enough.


----------



## TheZander (Sep 2, 2010)

nusilver said:
			
		

> This has been posted by others before, but I thought I'd throw it out there again for those having trouble.  I got the game running, but it would frequently crash during cut scenes, and I had other issues, where "loading" would stay on the screen and doors wouldn't open.  At the time, I was using ciosxrev20b/57/249; I tried using ios56 as well, with no luck. I was about ready to give up - I have a copy on pre-order with Amazon anyway (and I hope all of you playing this have also pre-ordered it or are planning to buy it!). Then I tried one more thing - shifting to ios222/223 - and I've been playing for hours now without issue.
> 
> Here are links to the steps I took to get this working properly (from a USB HDD):
> 
> ...


I did all this with no luck I freeze at the cut scene right after the first boss where you freeze his arms . I deleted the update partition as well

also im running CIOS 222 now i think i did try CIOS rev 20 b on 249 but my wii says im on 3.2U


----------



## hyosuke (Sep 2, 2010)

does anyone have problem to pass this point in pyrosphere? http://tinyurl.com/2vbpzkb

that door in the end of the corridor is red for me, no matter what I do :­(

I saw some vids and walkthroughs, and that door is already blue when you enter this room, so, I really don't know what to do... The game never crashed before, I'm using IOS22, tried using IOS49 but no success at that point, the door keeps red... Is it an anti piracy door or anything like that? Oh hell... Is it really one of those bugs that f*** all your gamethrough, like that one in zelda twilight princess? :­(

EDIT:  oh well, it's a red door of death, ok, i hate you, metroid  (kidding)


----------



## BREVITY (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got the game and want to load it to my HDD. I seem to have tried everything in the CIOS arena but I cant seem to get it to install. It doesnt even seem to try. I am using USB GX Loader 9.38. I have Hemmes cIOS 222/223 with the system setup for 222 I have IOS 249 V17 since I thought someone said 20 didnt work. All my other new games work and installed quickly (Mario Galaxy 2). But I cant even get this one to install. Ideas? 

Thanks for the help,


----------



## songwar (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey all!

I've been playing this game with flawlessly with no issues up till now. I think I'm near the end of the game and my wii freezes after a certain cutscene.

My wii has system menu 3.2U and I was playing it using USBLoader GX with CiosRev19 (ios249) with base ios 37 I believe.

This is the cutscene where the freeze happens:
***********
SPOILERS
***********
It's the cutscene after you kill the metroid queen when you finally meet the real Madeline Bergman. It's really long and it ends with MB calling all her minions to come kill you. Right at the end of the cutscene where Samus tells Madeline to watch out, it freezes. 
***********
SPOILERS
***********

I think it might have something to do with the layer break.
I copied the ISO to my drive with WBFS manager so it automatically removed the update partition.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## onim4ru (Sep 3, 2010)

Same problem here. Freezes exactly in the same point. The wii crashes and stars to emit a kind of buzzing sound.

I'm on a 4.3E (Wan) and i'm using the latest version of the USB loader GX.
I fixed the other crash problem (at the beginning just after the tutorial) by installing the ciosx rev20b but now i don't know what to do.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thank you!


----------



## gregory020 (Sep 3, 2010)

i dont know if anyone can help me but im at 98% after ending and need the last two missiles wich are both in main sector the problem is the 2 elevators to those rooms are closed is there something i must do to open the door or am i screwed also my pointer shows a room where i have to be in the same section and i just cant seem to get there any help much appreciated


----------



## loumperking (Sep 3, 2010)

got this problem hope someone can help me:
the game was working nice but after get down the elevator sector 2 and going to the zone with the wolfs the game music dont work(only hear the wolfs) also the game stop loading more information( cant get out left or right door, each door says loading) if i press + the game show me the information correctly but after u press back u cant press it again also if press home the game freeze.
i tried ios 222/223 rev 4 all give me the same. im using usb loader gx on my black wii 4.1u. using usb drive 16 gb sandisk.


----------



## MewtwoEx (Sep 4, 2010)

dang, it freezes for me at the beginning right after taking the training, the cutscene where Samus is getting a call from ¨baby cry¨

im able to run all other games using my USB Loader GX, Mario Galaxy2, Megaman 10, Sin and Punishment 2, Monster Hunter 3 all of the newer games, anyone can help me? i got the Hermes combination


----------



## JonLeung (Sep 5, 2010)

BREVITY said:
			
		

> I just got the game and want to load it to my HDD. I seem to have tried everything in the CIOS arena but I cant seem to get it to install. It doesnt even seem to try. I am using USB GX Loader 9.38. I have Hemmes cIOS 222/223 with the system setup for 222 I have IOS 249 V17 since I thought someone said 20 didnt work. All my other new games work and installed quickly (Mario Galaxy 2). But I cant even get this one to install. Ideas?
> Are you able to rip Super Smash Bros. Brawl or other dual-layer games?  Because if not, then you have the same problem I think I have; your Wii can't read dual-layer discs anymore.
> 
> QUOTE(MewtwoEx @ Sep 4 2010, 11:32 AM) dang, it freezes for me at the beginning right after taking the training, the cutscene where Samus is getting a call from ¨baby cry¨


That's likely the bad dump that's going around.  Download either a save that has the game completed (you won't be able to unlock things like Hard Mode and the theater/gallery yourself, but at least you can skip cutscenes with the (-) button, so skip that one scene and watch it on YouTube), or a save that's just after that point, and continue on.  Or, you could just get a better dump.


----------



## kwami (Sep 5, 2010)

i finally got it working on softmodded wii with memorex dl disc didnt even have to use layer break just burned at 2.4x turns out i had a bad dump before


----------



## RodPN (Sep 11, 2010)

Can some help out a noob? I'm using this release, I burnt it on a DL disc and the disc channel said there was an error reading the disc. I tried again and this time it loaded, I set my language and subtitle preference than I got a screen saying there was a disc error. I tried again, but I haven't been able to get past the disc channel error screen


----------



## Anonyamalious (Sep 12, 2010)

I can confirm the iND release works as I just finished the game. Was using the Wiitard release and it froze at the 'baby's cry' scene. I was using CFG USB loader with Hermes 223 m-load and it froze once at the scene with Madeline, after I switch to cIOS 249 [FRAG] rev20 it was fine. Hope this helps all those still are to run this backup.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Sep 12, 2010)

why dont you just *gasp* buy the game? instead of being pirates :/


----------



## Korudo (Sep 18, 2010)

Tried burning with a DVD + R DL Verbatim and imgburn won't let me change the booktype, giving me the error "invalid field in cdb" on each choice (BenQ, Lite-On, etc) I can set the layer break just fine and then burn it with no problem, but it ends up being a bad burn because my Wii can't even detect it. 

My Wii reads DL discs just fine, got a DVD9 copy of SSBB to prove it, so my Wii isn't the problem. I bought Verbatim DVD - R DL to avoid the book type change bs, and it seems with -R DL's, you can't set the layer break. ARGH. Help??????????


----------



## WiiStrudle (Oct 18, 2010)

If someone could please help, I would greatly apprciate it, This game freezes for me right after I select english, and the first opening cut scene begins to to play, it plays about 20 seconds of it and freezes.  I am using the configurable USB loader, and have also tried usbloader gx.  Here is what I tried:

1.  Updated system with pimp my wii to all new IOS's
2.  Updated USB configurable loader
3.  Updated USBloader GX
4. tried playing on 249, 222 and 223 (all still freeze in the same spot of the CG)
5.  Tried forcing NTSC....

I fail no matter what I do.  If someone is using either of these loaders, and see any settings I am missing, please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hihomaster (Oct 18, 2010)

did you try neogamma?


----------



## WiiStrudle (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes I have tried neogamma...still no luck.  I also just tried some other things as well:

1.  Replaced Configurable USB loader, with default 222 version 
2.  Tried going from Hermes 5.1, to Hermes v4
3.  Went back to 5.1 when it still didn't work...

I've also tried loading it with 222, 223 and 249...all freeze in the same spot, right in the beginning video, after I select English, there is an opening video, that looks to be astroids or fragments of something, after 20 seconds of playing it, the video freezes and my wii locks up. I have to hold the power button to turn my wii off...

It seems I have all the cios/ios everyone suggests, but still no Metroid other m love.....remember I updated all of my cios/ios with pimp my wii..so now, I'm not sure what is missing...

this is the iso I am using:
Games/Wii 	Metroid Other M USA REAL PROPER REPACK WII-BiOSHOCK

I am thinking of trying this iso...because I don't know what else to do:
Metroid Other M PAL Wii-WiiERD

Does anyone think it will make a difference, or am I somehow missing something still...I don;t know how I can be...but none the less, I am no expert.  I do have boot2 recovery installed, and have a backup of my nand, so I am willing to try suggestions...

Update: Also tried neo gamma r9 rev 47....still no love, freezes in the same spot....


----------



## LeGacyFN (Sep 2, 2012)

Mine wont work after the tutorial scene(baby's cry) I tried everything and when i switch the game to 222 or 223 it wont even start up. you know when you see the games in usb loader gx you can see the animation/music come up for that game? well on metroid other m the animation/music isnt there. so my question is any1 that has gotten this game to work can you see the animation on your loader? I also removed the update partition with wii backup manager and it still froze at the same point.  so im asking that question about the animation/music because then ill know if my iso and wbfs game is a bad dump. also if you have it working where did you download it from?


----------



## Arras (Sep 2, 2012)

LeGacyFN said:


> Mine wont work after the tutorial scene(baby's cry) I tried everything and when i switch the game to 222 or 223 it wont even start up. you know when you see the games in usb loader gx you can see the animation/music come up for that game? well on metroid other m the animation/music isnt there. so my question is any1 that has gotten this game to work can you see the animation on your loader? I also removed the update partition with wii backup manager and it still froze at the same point.  so im asking that question about the animation/music because then ill know if my iso and wbfs game is a bad dump. also if you have it working where did you download it from?


Most likely a bad dump. Also don't ask for download sites. I can say I got mine from Usenet, but that was so long ago you probably can't access it anymore.


----------

